# Porn Appreciation Thread V. Druginfluenced Megawanking



## parttime crackhead

fuck it, mugabes taking too long to fire up a porn thread so im gonna beat him too it. i reccomend any1 looking to pull their wire downloads this 







then this








i don't usually go for porn with storylines but these two were surprisingly good.


----------



## Tranced

Pirates is a fucking crease! When he's shaggging her and they're all going "ARRRRGGHHHHHH!!!" - bit of a moment for me


----------



## Red Arrow

what sites do yous use

my fave is probs www.xhamster.com

redtube.com and xtube.com can be ok too


----------



## tribal girl

You guys should venture outside of EADD from time to time.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=167445


----------



## parttime crackhead

puretna or empornium.


----------



## Mugz

I was waiting for some more VOTISSIMO before starting a separate thread, but since its here now i might as well get cracking. 

I wasnt a fan of either of the pirates films to be honest, too much storyline and too short sex scenes.  

A good film that i recently downloaded was called *The Surrender of O* starring *Bree Olson* 
*NSFW*: 








http://rapidshare.com/users/89EFD


 who is great in this film, would have been better if she was more active in some scenes though because shes so hot, but it was a good film for a film showing a different type of porn to your usual fuck an suck 


> showing enough intelligent handling of the BDSM lifestyle that did not alternately make the general population wince or look away to make the genre look more appealing.


----------



## parttime crackhead

tribal girl said:


> You guys should venture outside of EADD from time to time.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=167445



im too scared to leave eadd. the other forums on here freak me out


----------



## Mugz

tribal girl said:


> You guys should venture outside of EADD from time to time.
> 
> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=167445



That thread has taken 5 years to reach 10 pages long, im sure we can do better here %)


----------



## Mugz

Red Arrow said:


> what sites do yous use
> 
> my fave is probs www.xhamster.com
> 
> redtube.com and xtube.com can be ok too




i normally use the pornbb cant give the direct address as it has links to rapidshare and other similar sites 

But for the small cost of a premium rapidshare account for 6 months £25 i can download as much porn as i want, also as much of anything that someone has put up on rapidshare, so TV shows, Games, software, bargain really, and if you can host ur own stuff on rapidshare it ends up becoming virtually free because of the points that you get to continue your account :D


----------



## Lopex

The cum Fart Cocktails series 1-5 is fucking out of this world.

Once you have seen these beautiful ladies fart cum into each others mouths nothing else quite does it any more.

There are a couple of English girls in one with Northern accents trying to sound like posh private school girls. It didn't fool me.

Red Light District are by far the best porn studio around at the time these films were released 2005-. The earlier films are the best while Erik Everhard was still part of the company.


----------



## Red Arrow

always found big fans of pornos a funny bunch, like personally for me at least you dont want to watch a feature length movie, youre not going to sit in with some popcorn watching it
as far as my porn viewing goes, i just log on to the free streaming sites, crack one off and then go about my day


----------



## parttime crackhead

aye i would tend not to watch the full porno in one go, unless i was full of drugs.


----------



## Mugz

Theres a really good English girl in an American film called *"On The Couch"* the British bird in it is called *Nikki Jayne* 

Its good to see fit english birds in american porno's 



parttime crackhead said:


> aye i would tend not to watch the full porno in one go, unless i was full of drugs.



same here, i rarely get through 10 minutes of one if im sober   on peevee or other MD** compounds though i can watch forever and ever


----------



## parttime crackhead

mugabe said:


> Its good to see fit english birds in american porno's



roxy jezel


----------



## Lopex

She's in Cum Fart Cocktails 1


----------



## Red Arrow

Lopex said:


> She's in Cum Fart Cocktails 1



lol, what the hell is wrong with you man


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

www.pornhub.com
probley the best IMO.


----------



## Mugz

cum fart cocktails doesnt really sound like my kind of thing  farting cum out of some birds arse into another's mouth just seems a bit vile to be honest


----------



## Red Arrow

yeah sounds a bit rotten alright

for example i was watching a porno earlier and the bird is beautiful like, the guy came in her fanny at the end and then she started farting it out, zoomed right up close too.. kinda put me off a bit

next time i watch it ill probs just watch the blow job bit at the start lol - video is here to download *snip*


----------



## Mugz

pornbb is the best website out there for all that use filesharing stuff

edit - not torrents, just filesharing like RS and MU


edit again - i didnt think we were aloud to post megaupload or rapidshare links bc of copyright, which is why i wasnt directly linking to the site i keep mentioning


----------



## Red Arrow

i  prefer streaming tbh, hate downloading movies


----------



## Ceres

parttime crackhead said:


> puretna or empornium.



lol yes, I daren't look at my account stats on those sites. 1080p porn please, none of this pixellated low framerate pornhub/youporn shite.


----------



## Mugz

I cant stand streaming, its bad quality and only available when you have internet connection


----------



## Red Arrow

mugabe said:


> I cant stand streaming, its bad quality and only available when you have internet connection



the only place i watch porn is in my house really and ive wireless so thats not really an issue for me

its not like i need to bring my laptop with me on train etc and bust a nut in the bogs, not really that hard pressed like lol...

have a few .avi movies anyway just in case im ever in a life and death situation and my internet connection goes 

as for the quality, do you really need to watch your pornos in HD?? all moneyshots look the same anyway!

/nerd


----------



## Ceres

^ the only downside to HD porn is you can see all the models poorly covered up with makeup genital warts in all their glory. A gig+ of hd space for a 30 minute film is a bit of a pain though.


----------



## Inso

lol whats the point, I'm with red arrow on this, streaming is so much easier and more convenient, can watch something new every time.


----------



## Ceres

I suppose in an emergency even the pixellated low res low framerate ghetto porn on the streaming sites will do, but vagina @ 320x240 compressed with realmedia or flash video stops being arousing and just starts to look like a gruesome mess.


----------



## TheSpade

> always found big fans of pornos a funny bunch, like personally for me at least you dont want to watch a feature length movie, youre not going to sit in with some popcorn watching it
> as far as my porn viewing goes, i just log on to the free streaming sites, crack one off and then go about my day



I'm with Red Arrow. Fuck watching feature length films with storylines and characters, that's just strange. All I want to see is some bird getting fucked.

However I don't think I've ever found any free streaming sites, I tend to just watch stuff on the free porn host sites or loads of clips from pay to view websites, crack one off and be done with it.

Plus all the folk who know loads of porn stars names, how the fuck? Do you study who's in the films before watching. I couldn't name a single porn star bar Jenna Jameison and only because I saw her on Ali G many years ago. I just watch it and wank, I don't care what there names are.



> You should shut the fuck up!



MEGA LOLS!


----------



## Mugz

I prefer to dl movies with my favourite pornstars in, or compilation movies like "*Double Decker Sandwhich 13*" then if i like them i keep them and if i dont like them too much then ill delete them after use and dowload something new. Its no big deal when it takes like 20 minutes to download a 90min movie. 

Each to his own i guess though


----------



## TheSpade

I never download films and find it strange you have favourite porn stars. All I need is a half decent looking bird (sometimes not even that ) getting fucked and acting like a slut. Bosh one out, job done! :D


----------



## Mugz

Spade, werent you the one saying you dont enjoy porn anymore 



> I tend to just watch stuff on the youtube like porn sites or loads of clips from pay to view websites, crack one off and be done with it.


why would you bother with that crap when you can download a 20 minute scene from a film in 5 minutes from rapidshare



> Plus all the folk who know loads of porn stars names, how the fuck?



whats wrong with knowing pornstars names? Its no different from knowing what kind of meat you like best with your roast dinner  most people stick with what they like so if they see a porn star that they think is hotter than hot it would make sense to get another clip with her in, right??


----------



## TheSpade

I said I wasn't enjoying it last night, for a while, I got there eventually. 

I don't have a rapidshare account and don't download porn anyway, don't want it on the computer and fuck knows what else you download with it, viruses etc.

Also big difference between porn n roast dinners, I don't wank whilst having my sunday roast.


----------



## Ceres

I don't know porn stars names or anything like that, but if you've seen as much porn as I have it becomes difficult to find stuff which is genuinely erotic and worth watching. Generic american porn and the plastic screetching women in it does fuck all for me these days really and I hate that evilangel/max hardcore gonzo style shit. There are a few studios which put out quality stuff, ALSscan for example, Simonscans is another good one. Sites like redtube and youporn are the 18p a can tesco value lager of the porn world, it's just a modernisation of the TGP idea to generate traffic and flog it to subscription sites, the fact they can afford to serve all that content just goes to show how profitable it is.


----------



## TheSpade

I quite like amateur stuff sometimes, got bored of the american generic porno like you said.


----------



## Red Arrow

i only watch amateur stuff these days

the airbrushed glossy pornos with birds screaming fake orgasms do absolutley nothing for me


----------



## Lopex

mugabe said:


> cum fart cocktails doesnt really sound like my kind of thing  farting cum out of some birds arse into another's mouth just seems a bit vile to be honest



I guess its more to do with the fact that 2 amazingly perfect young girls are sooo fucking dirty that they will do such things for a few grand than the act itself!

I have 100Gb of porn movies on my HD. All from torrent sites. American, German, British (ben dover), French, Italian, Spanish, Teen, Mature, Anal, whatever. If its good I keep it. If its the same old boring generic crap with the fake tits and the loud screams I bin it. Takes about 20-40 mins to d/l for an average size film from isohunt etc

If your tired of porn your tired of life is my motto


----------



## Ceres

Lopex said:


> British (ben dover)



hahah I had a 90's ben dover binge recently, women with proper huge perms, ridiculous underwear and pubic hair.


----------



## Thame

Streaming does the job for me. pornhub.com is the best as someones already said. I dont know how people can crack one off after a night out. That usually results in me waking up the next mourning with my kegs down and my dick in my hand, feeling guilty and awkward to go downstairs incase my mam has came in my room and seen her worst nightmare.


----------



## Red Arrow

xhamster.com is better than pornohub.com in my opinion, has a decent amateur section too


----------



## Mugz

Ive just uploaded a good 35 minute scene with a relatively new porn actress onto rapidshare in one part, so it will be free to download.


----------



## TheSpade

Pornhub and xhamster, are these streaming sites where I can watch proper full length porn without downloading? 

Nothing dodgy?


----------



## parttime crackhead

xhamster is full of hamster porn mate, you'll fucking love it. no gerbils or guinea pigs or any of that other shit, just 100% hardcore hamster porn. the fucking best.


----------



## Ceres

TheSpade said:


> Pornhub and xhamster, are these streaming sites where I can watch proper full length porn without downloading?
> 
> Nothing dodgy?



Eat mephedrone. Go to pornhub.com Spend 5+ hours trying to find "the right" video, by which point it becomes clear that the whole enterprise has become completely infeasable and admit defeat and go to bed in shame after tending to your self inflicted injuries.


----------



## Thame

^
Yeah, i've been using pornhub for over a year now and its always been ok. 
Yes you can get full lengths there.
Can't say anything about xhamster though never tried it yet.


----------



## brokenbrain

No they aren't dodgy.Not much on pornhub though.I don't mind streaming as long as its not shot on someones camera phone
Don't have internet at home anyway so can only look at porn when I'm at one place.Nothing wrong with a few times a week.
Generally have to use my imagination for imagesSpent an obscene amount of time in the last 48 hours wanking like a true addict


----------



## Mugz

if you dont mind spyware and bots creeping onto your comp while streaming. your more likely to get dodgy shit from streaming sites than rapidshare. 

and dont tell me that this girl isnt hot (shes the one in the video i just uploaded - no viruses - totally free) 

*NSFW*:


----------



## Ceres

^ hahah the good old imagination is becoming a neglected art in this day and age when you can bombard yourself with the freakiest hardest porn you can conceive of on demand.


----------



## brokenbrain

I remember when I'd never seen hardcore porn eg anytime before I was 25
My ideas for wanks were pretty soft compared to what I've been like the last 8 years and found all the hardist stuff imaginable online
Fuck knows what I would be like If I was 16 now....probably in hospital with a snapped cock and broken arm.
When I was 16 I didn't think about cum shots,anal,fisting,bukkake et al.I just wanted to have "normal" sex with a nice girl.These days my brain is filled with obscenity.


----------



## Mugz

^you should see her in that scene though, she is great. I could have chosen scat porn, or a gang bang, but it seems a lot of people just want straight up porn, man vs barely legal


----------



## TheSpade

Mugabe she's OK, you might want to NSFW it though, but she's hardly worth giving a fuck (wank?) about. Meh!


----------



## Mugz

she might not look super dooper right there but when shes in action she is the best 

And this is the PORN thread, the title of the thread should be the place for the NSFW really


----------



## TheSpade

Aye maybe you are right mate no need for NSFW tags. :D


----------



## eclipsedesign

Red Arrow said:


> always found big fans of pornos a funny bunch, like personally for me at least you dont want to watch a feature length movie, youre not going to sit in with some popcorn watching it
> as far as my porn viewing goes, i just log on to the free streaming sites, crack one off and then go about my day



That


----------



## TheSpade

It seems to me if your downloading and watching full length porn films you'ld need to go seek them out in advance pre-wank so they are ready when you decide to knock one out. I personally feel horny, decide to look for some porn instantly (takes seconds as I don't download) and then bash one out nice and quickly. Very little hassle. :D


----------



## Mugz

Ive only gotten really into it because of the peevee, before then i was happy with the few clips in had on my hard drive tbh. But now i thnk, if your gonna do something, you might as well do it as good as you can :D


----------



## sundayraver

Dont talk to me about pr0n!


----------



## Mugz

no probs , gives me more rapidpoints for the more people that download it so its a win/win situation :D


----------



## Evad

Pirates and Pirates 2 are fucking masterpieces.
belladonna is the filthiest/best woman on the planet.
burningangel.com is heaven if you like yo women pierced and tattooed


----------



## Xtc <3

http://www.jizzhut.com/     Great website


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Pussytorrents.org pass anyone?  I have 1, first come first served. Private porn torrent site with most of what you might ever fancy


----------



## Lopex

The UK Student house series is quite good. Some nice English girls. Some you will recognise as they moved on to make it in America.

http://www.bgafd.co.uk This is a reference site for British porn films and actresses. It can be useful for finding the names of girls you like from various scenes and finding out more about the girls and what other film they star in. Its about a s train potter as porn gets!


----------



## sundayraver

puretna is the best


----------



## Brownz

Without a doubt www.badjojo.com is the king of free porn sites.

I don't know why, but I prefer images to videos as my woman is posed ready for me without the camera changing just as I am about to shoot my load. Anybody else or am I on my own with my preference?


----------



## CbRoXiDe

UnfortunateSquid said:


> Pussytorrents.org pass anyone?  I have 1, first come first served. Private porn torrent site with most of what you might ever fancy



I claim this is if none of you other dirty porn barons haven't allready claimed it !


----------



## TheSpade

Brownz said:


> Without a doubt www.badjojo.com is the king of free porn sites.
> 
> I don't know why, but I prefer images to videos as my woman is posed ready for me without the camera changing just as I am about to shoot my load. Anybody else or am I on my own with my preference?



Pictures are shite! Wanking over pictures just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Brownz

Wanking over that picture of you that keeps popping up seems to do it perfectly for me


----------



## TheSpade

I aim to please sweet cheeks. 

xx


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

CbRoXiDe said:


> I claim this is if none of you other dirty porn barons haven't allready claimed it !



Sent to yer hotmail MSN address oot yer profile, happy wankings!


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Now to find my box of klenex !


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

BTW you need to keep yer ratio over 0.4 on that, or they send you annoying PMs and then ban you.


----------



## Don Luigi

I don't watch porn very much at all, but a wee while ago I was on Redtube and saw a thumbnail with what looked like a certain bluelighter in it. I clicked the video to find out and, sure enough, it was definitely them! I didn't watch it all as it was a bit slow and she's not really the type of girl I like to watch. It was one of those really annoying porn videos.

To the bluelighter - if you're reading - I'm sorry but I just didn't enjoy your video


----------



## CbRoXiDe

link or it didn't happen.


----------



## TheSpade

Glitterbizkit?

She was always posting 'revealing' photos.


----------



## Don Luigi

It's not Glitterbizkit, t'was an American.

I'm not going to link or tell you. I will respect the privacy of the BL'er. However, she may just be very open about it and everyone in her forum probably knows anyway.


----------



## Inso

I took a look at that lounge nude thread once, definitely some hot stuff in there, wonder if it was one of them?


----------



## captain codshit

TheSpade said:


> Pictures are shite! Wanking over pictures just doesn't do it for me.



And here was me thinking Sluts with Nuts and Chicks with Dicks would of been right up your alley mr Spade!


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

^^She's a semi-pro porno whore now anyway, so I doubt she gives a fuck.

The aforementioned American, not our own fair GB!


----------



## Don Luigi

Ah, see, I thought many people would have known.


----------



## Red Arrow

yeah i seen that video too (if its the same lounge nude thread celebrity that we are talking about), its not really that good in my opinion.. looks like her first time in front of the camera or something, plus theres no fanny shots either!


----------



## CbRoXiDe

I wanna know .


----------



## parttime crackhead

some cunt needs to post a link to this "bluelighter does porn" scandal. i've got a semi.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Lounge ---> nudie thread ---> look for the bint with "pro" shots.

Not exactly rocket science is it?


----------



## parttime crackhead

its cool mate, i've already seen it  hot bird, crap porno


----------



## CbRoXiDe

mz fluffy are sumit?


----------



## Inso

^I think I saw her pics in the lounge, she is pretty damn tasty


----------



## TheSpade

Is there a link to her porno in the lounge? I'm not venturing in there unless there's a 100% chance of getting something to wank over.


----------



## Evad

nope but there are many of the fine ladies of bluelight in the nud


----------



## TheSpade

Ok I'll go look. :D


----------



## TheSpade

Hot: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=435535&page=2

Was it her who has the porno?


----------



## Evad

UTFSE and look for nudie in thread titles if you don't want to browse too much lounge


----------



## TheSpade

I'm in the nude thread now. A newer one, it's only 6 pages long.


----------



## Evad

aye but there's about 20 of them if you wanted to see all that have got their kit off hah


----------



## TheSpade

Was it Velbon? http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=45952&cat=532



P.S.
I just remember Bluelight has a gallery with a 'work warning' section.


----------



## Mugz

seeing as a lot of people know and a lot of other people cant be bothered to UTFSE then why not just say the name of the bluelighter that did a porno. I would like to know


----------



## TheSpade

Was it wank material?


----------



## Mugz

i dunno, i want to know who it is , dont really care actually seeing as there are no minge shots


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Christ on a bike are you people on drugs?

Someone has already said the fucking name on this page.  And it wasn't TheTool.


----------



## TheSpade

Oh I missed that. Some porno that.


----------



## Mugz

theres been a few names said, was it mzfluffy?


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

GoddessLSD-XTC is the name of the bluelighter you seek, check out her pictures they're hot.


----------



## Mugz

^^isnt that the bluelighter thats a transexual??


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Trannyrolled!


----------



## Mugz

Don Luigi said:


> I'm not going to link or tell you. I will respect the privacy of the BL'er. However, she may just be very open about it and everyone in her forum probably knows anyway.



how can you respect her privacy when she has done porn, no porn actress has privacy, especially on the internet. The MzFluffy pics in the gallery are well taken but theyre not naked so it cant be her.

*TELL ME WHO IT IS*


----------



## Tryptamite

http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=43777&cat=532

Can't decide if I love it or hate it. Its disgusting, but so much so that its fascinating! Opinions please?


----------



## parttime crackhead

mugabe said:


> how can you respect her privacy when she has done porn, no porn actress has privacy, especially on the internet. The MzFluffy pics in the gallery are well taken but theyre not naked so it cant be her.
> 
> *TELL ME WHO IT IS*



theres naked mz fluffy pics all over the lounge so i think you might be mistaken mate


----------



## angelsmoke

This sorta got dropped - can someone explain the purpose of feature length porn films to me?

I've never actually seen one... is it 2 hours of porn, or lots of poor acting and then a little porn? Do you put aside 2 hours (or however long) JUST for watching  porn?

It just seems very inefficient. Why not watch some porn, then watch a movie? Better acting, etc etc.


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

^ 10-12 wanks. :D

Dunno porn is a varied thing innit.  You have your softcore channel 5 shit where there's 80 minutes of shite acting/plot for 3 rubbish sex scenes, then your arty shit in the middle, right up to your hardcore feature, with loads of shagging and that but some hilarious/arousing/otherwise worthwhile scenes inbetween.


----------



## masaz

Aye I don't get it either, though maybe it's because I'm a girl. I like my porn, but feature length films would just do my head in. Too long, like to be able to skip about. Plus the terrible acting tends to make me lose any interest whatsoever. It's like having Richard and Judy on in the background when you're having a wank.

They are absolutely hilarious to watch with friends, though.


----------



## angelsmoke

Glad I'm not the only one puzzled. I can see how it'd be very amusing 

I've tried to download normal movies which have turned out to be porn, and just deleted them. BUt when skipping through them, it ALL seemed to be sex. Maybe they weren't porn films and were just lots of porn scenes bolted together. I just don't know what I'd do with 2 hours of porn. Get sore!


----------



## happyus

pirates/pirates 2+mdpv+g= walking like john wayne for three days


----------



## parttime crackhead

alot of "feature length" porn films are just 2 hours of shagging with about 1 minute of brief story before the shagging starts "oh no ive dropped my pen" "oh yes, theres a cock in my face" sort of thing. the point of them is just that there is 5 or 6 scenes. so you don't sit n watch the full thing, you just watch whatever scene you fancy at the time.

the other ones that are actually like proper films are normally cheesy as fuck & shite. those pirates ones i posted are actually no bad tho. just like a kinda low budget film with hardcore shagging. some of the special effects in the pirates films were alright aswell. armies of skeleton pirates etc. with those ones if you can hack it you can watch most of the film then have a big super wank at the end LOL.

thats a bit fucked up, im not really that much of a pervert.


----------



## Evad

this film looks like a crease






a porn parody of the cosby show wtf


----------



## Bella Figura

incestual comedy porn ftw


----------



## Evad

the bill cosby lookalike is pretty decent for porn i'd say though


----------



## TheSpade

> It's like having Richard and Judy on in the background when you're having a wank.



Really arousing and a major turn on? :D



> of the special effects in the pirates films were alright aswe



Special effects are not needed in porn!


----------



## parttime crackhead

i used to have this on my computer. it was shite


----------



## Bella Figura

pics not working


----------



## parttime crackhead

who's pics no working? mine? 

it was "The Ozporns" lol


----------



## Bella Figura

yeah yours  i wanna see sharon and kelly touching tongues/fannies


----------



## Evad

the hardcore version of this is my favourite porn parody, it follows the story of clockwork orange quite closely :D


----------



## parttime crackhead

whore, google the ozporns. should be easy enough to find. there seems to be a sequel now - "the ozporns go to hell"


evad - i was gonna download that one time but never for some reason. worth a wank then, aye?


----------



## Evad

haha I think i enjoyed it more as a massive clockwork orange fan than as a general porn enthusiast, 4 women dressed as droogs raping a homeless man was always going to be win


----------



## Ceres

> Gin, Juice and Jizz!
> 
> Snoop Dogg's Doggystyle merges hip hop and hardcore in a way no one has ever dared.
> 
> With 6 original music videos and 5 scenes of raw, uncut and unbelievable backyard fucking, this satisfies strokers and hip hop fans alike.



It's an interesting but freaky concept. The way the studio/music vid footage of snoop and his macho hiphop pals keepin it gangsta is frequently and unpredictably interpolated with the hardcore pornographic content is quite disturbing. Definately one for the truly dedicated fan.


----------



## TheSpade

Does Snoop actually do any shagging in the film?


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Nah man his missus would straight up murder him; probably lets the elephants' trunk homies get on with it.


----------



## Evad

from what i've seen he's just walking round with a chalice for the most part


----------



## parttime crackhead

i used to have that on dvd years ago!!!! back when me n my mates were just total stoners. we had tons of dope, went shopping & i bought a big fuck off bong n a snoop dogg dvd. we went back to mine for a smoke. fired on the dvd  after about 10 minutes we were looking at each other like "this is a fuckin porno?" wtf? so i shouted fuck it, whipped my banger out n spunked all over the telly like a real man!!!.

i never really, i turned it off n fired on the up in smoke tour dvd


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Tryptamite said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=43777&cat=532
> 
> Can't decide if I love it or hate it. Its disgusting, but so much so that its fascinating! Opinions please?



Man that's awful. I have a thousand pictures of my g/f better than that (no you can't see them).

Do something about all that hair woman!


----------



## fastandbulbous

^ Nah, I sort of like it _au naturel_, not those touched up, photoshopped images. Besides hairs are there for a reason, to retain pheremones. Seen other photos of this particular person and she's impressive


----------



## Treacle

Unfortunately, hair also retains smell, resulting in STINKY FANNY. I prefer bald as a new born. :D


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

fastandbulbous said:


> Besides hairs are there for a reason, to retain pheremones.



But their removal hardly proves catastrophic does it? In fact, many would say the opposite. Tis all opinion anyhow, horses for courses etc. That's what makes the world go round.


----------



## Jackal

Treacle said:


> Unfortunately, hair also retains smell, resulting in STINKY FANNY.



Only in dirty, unwashed, bitches. I like getting a little hair stuck in my teeth%)


----------



## Treacle

I guess it gives you something to floss with after. :D


----------



## Shambles

Spadey posted in in the Big Fat Ange thread last night, Tex. Enjoy. Well, endure maybe.

And nice digging up. Knew we had a porn thread somewhere :D


----------



## DS_

It's gotta be shaven. I'm not doing down like a dirty gilette.


----------



## DS_

I want to see the umbrella for a research project.


----------



## felix77

Any one know any good freesites for redheads and strawberry blondes?


----------



## Shambles

Yes.


----------



## felix77

lol share....


----------



## koneko

I demand more linkies to Japanese tentacle fetish porn.

Pretty please, and you can tie me up too


----------



## Shambles

Actually I sort of lied about specific free redhead pornsites but most of them have a redhead category. So I've been told. Redheads do have a certain Celtic fire about them though 

Try www.xhamster.com (or the like - they have sections for everything including redheads. And also Japanese weird porn but I suspect Kate's tastes are for the more obscure end of the spectrum so would have to research. Maybe I'll do that before bed (strictly research - no enjoyment at all) and report back with Goodies. Or preferable Baddies 

Redhead Pr0n

Shibari Pr0n (finding freebies not so easy - research to... erm... come)


----------



## felix77

http://www.hardsextube.com/video/328164/Tentacles-Attack-a-Nurse!

 If that turn you on, I'm getting a tattoo covered by an octopus!


----------



## rikerliker707

i know most people download now, to anyone planning to buy pirates on DVD
do NOT buy the one from any licensed UK porn shop, with the R18 certificate on it.. 
it is *cut by over NINETY minutes * http://www.bbfc.co.uk/website/Classified.nsf/0/2CDB089F7334014580257115004B1031?OpenDocument
EVERY scene involving knives, gagging or pissing was considered "obscene".

you can pick it up uncut in soho/manchester unlicensed shops, must also be a few small underground sex shops in other cities but manchester had like 10 last time i went in the northern quarter- nothing like it outside london- and soho is legendary for them,
you can also get the american region 1 dvd but some peoples players wont work with R1 and it can be more expensive with shipping costs.

btw, pirates 2 is banned in uk, thats why private shop etc dont sell it. apparently showing a pirate scenario mixes sex with violence and is therefore likely to corrupt men (!)- texas vibrator massacre was also not accepted by the censors


----------



## felix77

Shambles said:


> Actually I sort of lied about specific free redhead pornsites but most of them have a redhead category. So I've been told. Redheads do have a certain Celtic fire about them though
> 
> Try www.xhamster.com (or the like - they have sections for everything including redheads. And also Japanese weird porn but I suspect Kate's tastes are for the more obscure end of the spectrum so would have to research. Maybe I'll do that before bed (strictly research - no enjoyment at all) and report back with Goodies. Or preferable Baddies
> 
> Redhead Pr0n
> 
> Shibari Pr0n (finding freebies not so easy - research to... erm... come)



 I've always had a soft spot for the fire down below, but since I've been going to Holland and seeing those strawberry blonds that soft spot has grown harder....


----------



## TheSpade

Shambles said:


> Spadey posted in in the Big Fat Ange thread last night, Tex. Enjoy. Well, endure maybe.
> 
> And nice digging up. Knew we had a porn thread somewhere :D



Nah mate I didn't just a vid of the Scouser Slag getting pumped by a room full of blokes and having sex with a Baileys bottle.


----------



## Evad

Hot stuff
think emma will like this one


----------



## Bella Figura

A favourite of mine! Good stuff


----------



## Shambles

Requesting Evad's Infamous Dino Pr0n :D


----------



## Evad

thought you had a thing for knives or something


----------



## Shambles

Shambles said:


> Requesting Evad's Infamous Dino Pr0n :D



Found it

Tex will definitely enjoy that - who wouldn't?


----------



## Evad

emma just because you missed a joke doesn't make it a miss, if that were the case comedy would be ruined
also i think you meant swing and a miss as hit and a miss would imply it was successful then unsuccessful rather than a failed attempt
bless your little head, what would you do without me


----------



## MrM

> Gonna hang my head in shame now.



I've heard you can get porn of that.


----------



## felix77

Texyemma said:


> Red Head selection



 Excellent! I will be coming back there. It's pretty hit and miss, some times sites think because they have red hair the girls can look like horses!

 That Dino porn is top, going to play it for my wife and see what reaction  I get lol.


----------



## Sadie

Friday nights amusing porn clip of the evening

Hoover lovin


----------



## Shambles

Tee-hee. Oldskool but in a good way 

Not as oldskool as the dinopron above, naturally... Some site called but.com keeps popping up here. No idea who they are but appear to be shite. Xhamster (as long as you use adblockers) ftw


----------



## Sadie

Yeah Ive had a few lookie loo's on Xhamster. Usually linked there through raw gonzo. 


We're having a right giggle at some silly porn but all in all I don't rate Xvideo, It's all american crap porn. Some interesting gems but mostly just fake fake not even humous bad acting fakeness.


----------



## Shambles

Xvideo is as shitgrot as it gets but despite the lack of small furry mammals, the non-gerbilly, not a soggysquishy hamster to be seen, other X-site amongst many has just about everything (including octopron ) that a growing boy needs for general... *ahem* viewing and analysis - beyond that lay The Bad Things... :D

Speaking of Bad Things, not pron but I am watching a feckin' hiliriously bad US sex "documentary". Cringeworthy on every level (whoever wrote (and spoke) the voiceover needs shooting quicksmart to put them out of their misery) but 3D internal MRI sex pics are still fairly few and far between so (almost) worth a watch if not a wank. No seafood though 

PS: This shitey sexdoc is the one mentioned in case anyone wondered. Don't expect a horn but a snigger or two is more than possible...


----------



## Sadie

I'm currently being bombarded Japanese porn. Those women all sound like mice being raped. Its the same squeeky one syllable moans in every video. Its the official uniform lady moan of Japan. 

Whilst typing that I've since been taken to freaky Germany and then in his delorian back to the 80's. That was horrible. 

Im enjoying making up my own dialog as we watch,.


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

TheSpade said:


> I don't wank whilst having my sunday roast.



i must admit i do enjoy a lamb shank with my roast


----------



## The RZA

www.youjizz.com aint too shabby if you need to rip the head of it.

That said, all the vids seem to be streaming really slow on there lately for some reason.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Not seen it, but something tells me , you are NOT gonna go wrong with this one.

Orson Welles  would be proud !!!


----------



## Don Luigi

Heh..Spade has posted the most in this thread


----------



## jayjayuk

xvideos.com   {huge archive}


stileproject.com  {a bit different}


----------



## scrooloose

Nice links here peeps.


----------



## ponch

I'm a big fan of any porn that makes me go , a couple of links:

http://www.efukt.com/1793_E.T._Alien_Sex_2.html pretty strange :D

http://www.tubaholic.com/video/TVRJME16TTROUT09/ pretty fucking weird to be honest 

http://www.tube8.com/fetish/bong-water-butt-babes/43327/ this one is even drug related, smoking weed out of an arse bong. one of my personal favourites


----------



## Shambles

Hahahaha! Man after my own twisted heart I see :D

Hadn't seen the Ass Smoothie one before, but in similar vein surely to go with your Ass Smoothie there could be nothing better than a Cum Omelette washed down with a nice frothy Cum Frappe. Yum?

PS: I have the ET porn film and it is pretty fuckin' weird... but is probably one of the more mainstream ones in my "Special Stash" 

One of the most disturbing ones I have tucked away has to be the Beavis & Butthead parody. Something so damn freaky about that one it really does make my skin crawl. Found a lil clip - I defy anyone to manage to knock one out to Beavis & Buttface


----------



## The Liberal Media

Cum Omlette link is fucking rank.
Cum Bong is just as bad  

http://www.tube8.com/fetish/cum-bong/80626/

How much do they pay these chicks????

I heard the chick who did that cumbong(i forget her name)*  was busted for soliciting, and gathering from how skinny she looks, its a good bet she is on the needle.

* hailey young


----------



## ponch

A slice of birthday cake to finish? http://www.tubaholic.com/video/TWpBMk9UUXlOZz09/ :D


----------



## parttime crackhead

The Liberal Media said:


> Not seen it, but something tells me , you are NOT gonna go wrong with this one.
> 
> Orson Welles  would be proud !!!



Haha, I've seen that!!!


----------



## Shambles

I've yet to see any of 'em but I'm sick of the bazillion and ten "This Ain't...." pr0n flix already. At least come up with a humorous pisstake title for the thing you're parodying instead of just tagging the same two words in front of the original title same as every other cunt has done for the last year. Not like pr0np33ps have to think of anything else creative in their productions


----------



## parttime crackhead

The ones that are just called "<Real thing> a xxx parody" are better. The Office a XXX Parody is a good one. Ashlynn Brooke getting rode can never really be a bad thing.


----------



## knock

The Liberal Media said:


> Cum Bong is just as bad
> 
> http://www.tube8.com/fetish/cum-bong/80626/
> 
> How much do they pay these chicks????
> 
> I heard the chick who did that cumbong(i forget her name)*  was busted for soliciting, and gathering from how skinny she looks, its a good bet she is on the needle.
> 
> * hailey young



I actually had to close that when she opened the valve and I don't understand how anyone could get aroused by it! Fucking revolting!

To add something positive here, Viv Thomas shoots some very tasteful and erotic stuff that you could show your mum AND have a proper wank to.


----------



## parttime crackhead

She's a dirty wee skank, I'd ride her into battle & not just any ordinary battle, a fucking Braveheart, Lord of the Rings, here we fucking go battle. She'd better have fucked off in the morning though, coz she'd give me the boke.


----------



## Shambles

As far as "starlets" go, Belladonna is pure (filth) class. That clip may alienate some potential viewers though... You probably couldn't show many (any) to your parents either... But y'all would cos no matter how bald and gap-toothed she may be, pure filth goes a long way :D

PS: Cum Bong had me gagging too, but I get queasy with the teaspoonful of my own cum let alone 40 geezers load shotgunned


----------



## missing old pills

It's put me off my glass of milk though


----------



## parttime crackhead

Shambles said:


> As far as "starlets" go, Belladonna is pure (filth) class. That clip may alienate some potential viewers though... You probably couldn't show many (any) to your parents either... But y'all would cos no matter how bald and gap-toothed she may be, pure filth goes a long way :D
> 
> PS: Cum Bong had me gagging too, but I get queasy with the teaspoonful of my own cum let alone 40 geezers load shotgunned



Belladonna is quality. Fucking dirty skank though haha. Used to be a mormon apparently. She's better with hair, the skinhead look doesn't really do it for me (neither does the shemale lol). Also that Nacho Vidal is  a horrible cunt, I'd love to kick him in the face.


----------



## knock

Shambles said:


> As far as "starlets" go, Belladonna is pure (filth) class. That clip may alienate some potential viewers though... You probably couldn't show many (any) to your parents either... But y'all would cos no matter how bald and gap-toothed she may be, pure filth goes a long way :D
> 
> PS: Cum Bong had me gagging too, but I get queasy with the teaspoonful of my own cum let alone 40 geezers load shotgunned



that link doesn't work on my Ubuntu, this does though:

http://www.xvideos.com/video28387/shemale_carol_with_belladonna_and_nacho_vidal


----------



## knock

wait a minute.

Bastard!

lol


----------



## missing old pills

Shambles said:


> As far as "starlets" go, Belladonna is pure (filth) class. That clip may alienate some potential viewers though... You probably couldn't show many (any) to your parents either... But y'all would cos no matter how bald and gap-toothed she may be, pure filth goes a long way :D
> 
> PS: Cum Bong had me gagging too, but I get queasy with the teaspoonful of my own cum let alone 40 geezers load shotgunned


lol why shambles what on earth are you doing with the teaspoon?


----------



## Shambles

^ Nowt special: teaspoonful = average male load 



parttime crackhead said:


> Belladonna is quality. Fucking dirty skank though haha. Used to be a mormon apparently. She's better with hair, the skinhead look doesn't really do it for me (neither does the shemale lol). Also that Nacho Vidal is  a horrible cunt, I'd love to kick him in the face.



Dunno who the geezer is, shemale is a random tit/cock combo and Belladonna does it for me even with hair 

To give her a fair go, shaving yer head and still being one of the top pornchix on the planet is a slightly more challenging career path than most... and I do have a bit of a softspot for baldygals ever since I saw the original _Star Trek_ film... ahem.

Bit more mainstream (originally) and therefore less threatening to your average tosser - Sasha Grey... she got even better as she got even filthier 

Knockando: Never had any problems with that site with Ubuntu but am using Mint at the moment so I can only apologise... Linux


----------



## parttime crackhead

I don't know if it works on my computer either (the belladonna link), I just read the name of the link & realised that (embarrassingly) I'd seen it before. 

I have watched far too much porn, I mostly blame mephedrone. Think I was on the porn for over 12 hours more than once. Thank fuck that stuff is now (slightly) harder to get.

Sasha - also good, but shite at actual acting. She should stick to taking the boaby for a living, instead of trying to be a real actress.


----------



## missing old pills

Shambles said:


> ^ Nowt special: teaspoonful = average male load
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno who the geezer is, shemale is a random tit/cock combo and Belladonna does it for me even with hair
> 
> To give her a fair go, shaving yer head and still being one of the top pornchix on the planet is a slightly more challenging career path than most... and I do have a bit of a softspot for baldygals ever since I saw the original _Star Trek_ film... ahem.
> 
> Bit more mainstream and therefore less threatening to your average tosser - Sasha Grey... she got even better as she got even filthier
> 
> Knockando: Never had any problems with that site with Ubuntu but am using Mint at the moment so I can only apologise... Linux



oh right got you know. Why on earth I got a picture of you whacking off into a teaspoon on your webcam I'll never know. I'm with on the star trek bird though


----------



## Shambles

^ I spunked it into your mind then felched it back through your haemorrhoidal arsehole 

PC: I've not seen Sasha's "proper" acting work yet but have actually heard good things so will withhold  judgement... for now. And if 12 hours is as far as you have yet reached then get some decent peevee into your life... and possibly some bandages 

PS: As far as pr0n chixx turned actresses go, Traci Lords has made some good films and actually been good in them... shame she only made one pr0n flick where she wasn't underage and it was shite - if you;ve only seen the good ones you're technically a paedo no matter how widely available they are


----------



## missing old pills

Shambles said:


> ^ I spunked it into your mind then felched it back through your haemorrhoidal arsehole
> 
> PC: I've not seen Sasha's "proper" acting work yet but have actually heard good things so will withhold  judgement... for now. And if 12 hours is as far as you have yet reached then get some decent peevee into your life... and possibly some bandages
> 
> PS: As far as pr0n chixx turned actresses go, Traci Lords has made some good films and actually been good in them... shame she only made one pr0n flick where she wasn't underage and it was shite - if you;ve only seen the good ones you're technically a paedo no matter how widely available they are


lol not heard felching for ages. This thread has made me very happy that there are even worse people out there than me on this particular subject


----------



## parttime crackhead

Shambles said:


> ^ I spunked it into your mind then felched it back through your haemorrhoidal arsehole
> 
> PC: I've not seen Sasha's "proper" acting work yet but have actually heard good things so will withhold  judgement... for now. And if 12 hours is as far as you have yet reached then get some decent peevee into your life... and possibly some bandages
> 
> PS: As far as pr0n chixx turned actresses go, Traci Lords has made some good films and actually been good in them... shame she only made one pr0n flick where she wasn't underage and it was shite - if you;ve only seen the good ones you're technically a paedo no matter how widely available they are



No you're not, peado means you want to fuck children (ie under 12). That might be bollocks actually.

I've never seen a Traci Lords porno (too scared of the porn police!)


----------



## Shambles

I've got loads of Traci flixx cos she's a legend and there's no way anyone would think she was underage in any of 'em. There's good reason she got away with faked passports and ID at 14... the raging coke habit she was well on at the time probably helped in looking haggard and old 

PS: I do not approve of paedopr0n but she took no prisoners and is proud of every one of 'those films even now - exploitation is a complex business. Was those that got fucked over by her than got fucked over by the law... Also worth bearing in mind that under-18 is illegal in the US not under-16 - I ain't that dutty :D


----------



## Sadie

I'm bored and this thread deserves a bump


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Seconded.

Thank you for bringing this back to life


----------



## Sadie

When it comes to porn, the pleasure is all mine. You're welcome.


----------



## smackcraft

Should i upload the porn me an my ex made ?  bit of good Portuguese porn aye ?

nah too good for you lot =p


----------



## matt<3ketamine

pics or didnt happen  ^


----------



## nolys

Anyone know of any good sites for some free porn on a blackberry? All the good ones make you pay if your on a phone!!


----------



## The RZA

www.xvideos.com is always a winner.


----------



## Methox23

mugabe said:


> Theres a really good English girl in an American film called *"On The Couch"* the British bird in it is called *Nikki Jayne*
> 
> Its good to see fit english birds in american porno's
> 
> 
> 
> same here, i rarely get through 10 minutes of one if im sober   on peevee or other MD** compounds though i can watch forever and ever



haha same, can never watch full porn films sober , the acting is shocking lol... but But it was almost like God made PV + porn to go together lol


----------



## Methox23

Red Arrow said:


> its not like i need to bring my laptop with me on train etc and bust a nut in the bogs, not really that hard pressed like lol...
> 
> 
> /nerd



haha... this made me chuckled LOL


----------



## Methox23

Chuckle


----------



## FlippingTop

Never noticed, will direct the attention of the perv powder thread this way :D


----------



## smackcraft

matt<3ketamine said:


> pics or didnt happen  ^



like im falling for that one =p


----------



## Sadie

True....


----------



## Mugz

Wow, old thread, just read through the first page and found it hilarious reading back my old posts. I was a big porn fiend on the PV. My recent affair with Buphedrone forced me into downloading loads more porn, never get the full length films anymore, just scenes. Found a good website where you can get free HD porn to download. 

Will probably delete most of it as I really don't need that much porn, except for when I am on stims, and then even what I have is always never enough and I find myself downloading more and more and more.


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah i was heavy on the porn when i used to take lots of E's even when i had a GF at the time i still loved to watch it he he


----------



## matt<3ketamine

smackcraft said:


> like im falling for that one =p



damn, its always worth a shot 

but back to porn, eve lawrence, what a girl


----------



## masaz

mugabe said:


> Wow, old thread, just read through the first page and found it hilarious reading back my old posts. I was a big porn fiend on the PV. My recent affair with Buphedrone forced me into downloading loads more porn, never get the full length films anymore, just scenes. Found a good website where you can get free HD porn to download.
> 
> Will probably delete most of it as I really don't need that much porn, except for when I am on stims, and then even what I have is always never enough and I find myself downloading more and more and more.



It was phet that used to get me. Jesus. Every time I got in after a night out I'd be on the porn well into the comedown. Shocking I never had any regrettable shags on the stuff. Never got it on pills though, in fact nothing sexual ever occurred to me on pills even though I'd be at least half naked the entire time.


----------



## Sadie

For me it was another combo.....


 I could watch the porn for HOURS! Very nice long hours so they were!


----------



## DzNutz

no porn?
http://www.eporner.com HD streams section available


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Fapped. Cleaned up.


inb4 close.


----------



## CbRoXiDe

The lemon is clearly a women. Look at its bitch nose !


----------



## monstanoodle

Only the Daily Fail and it's readers 

Shifting this to the Porn Appreciation Thread


----------



## Mugz

Nooooooooooooooooo


it is not porn, it is cartoon parody porn protests from stupid civillians that we are laughing at, not the "porn" itself


----------



## CbRoXiDe

monstanoodle said:


> Only the Daily Fail and it's readers
> 
> Shifting this to the Porn Appreciation Thread



Guess we all know what noodle does with his maoams now then eh... ew.


----------



## monstanoodle

Haha! I'm sorry,  I should have consulted you before shifting and there's not really a way reverse such a process as far as I know 
Forigve me. I guess you could make another post if you can be arsed. You've my blessing regardless ♥


----------



## BlueSmoke

Asa Akira ftw! Would easily marry that cunt..


----------



## Lazyscience

sophy from exclusive teen porn is the best ive seen.


----------



## Mugz

Two of my recent buphedrone favourites have been Sativa Rose, also Jenaveve Jolie.


----------



## smackcraft

I take it you have all heard of Aurora Snow, Gauge and Jenna Haze ?

They are like some of the best porn stars ive seen , they are just amazing


----------



## Mugz

yeah, of course have heard of them, Gauge used to be my favourite for ages. Not big fans of the other two. 

I don't really like anal porn at all anymore, so dont ever watch it, and all three of them seem to specialise in it.


----------



## jspun

*Sadie*


> For me it was another combo.....
> 
> 
> I could watch the porn for HOURS! Very nice long hours so they were!



yea like d-methamphetamine crystal smoked. I've seen it make girls not normally into porn get into watching porn and doing extra kinky stuff.

Porn is usually found at meth labs. Don't know if your refering to the raceimic amphetamine sulfate, though. The only drug even more prosexual in that class is supposedly the now defunct preludin (ask sir Paul McCarthy). Aparently they were into it back in the Hamburgh days. I think it was associated with the red light district there.

meth is extra freeky.


----------



## Mugz

Will definitely be downloading this one I just found :D

*Tex-Ass Hole 'Em*







Poker and porn in one package, great stuff


----------



## smackcraft

If you like ass porn i advise you check out a series called 

Weapons of Ass Destrcution 

the first one was best which had stars like Jenna haze, Gauge and Aurora Snow 

really good imo , i dont know if they still make that series now i havnt really been in to porn as much since i got the opiate habit and have pretty much enjoyed porn to the fullest without crossing over to the other side of porn ... no just no lol


----------



## Mugz

I really don't like Ass porn, in fact I intentionally avoid it, they just used the word ass in the title as it was a good play on words, only 2 out of the 5 scenes are bumfun ones.


----------



## LivingOnValium

ashlyn rae = fapfapfap


----------



## Mugz

Is my new favourite pornstar Sativa Rose, I never actualy thought that I would have a favourite pornstar, and thought that once I had one it would be the same forever. But It started of as Gauge, then went to Eva Angelina, then to Jenaveve Jolie, and now Sativa Rose. I can't imagine that I will change my mind now either, but I'm sure I will down the line.

/end buphedrone fuelled porn gibberish


----------



## smackcraft

just found some really old porn vhs tapes from when i used to have XTC nights dedicated to them 

my mates used to always come to me for porn back then cos i had fucking heaps of it and it wasnt easy to come by back then as it is now 

anyway one of them is a Viv thomas and the other is a Joey silvera 

not sure on the others i found yet but they have jenna haze , aurora snow and gauge in them


----------



## Sadie

porn always deserves a bump.........


----------



## fastandbulbous

Well piss my pig, it took until the 13th post before MDPV got mentioned in a thread about porn!


PS star anda half of porn IMO - Victoria Givens (look her up, I'm not doing all the work for you )


----------



## knock

smackcraft said:


> anyway one of them is a Viv thomas



I think smackcraft has done a runner from Bluelight, but his taste in porn is unquestionable. Classy stuff the Viv Thomas, especially the lesbian and solo girl stuff, which is my particular vice. And foot stuff. I like feet!



fastandbulbous said:


> PS star anda half of porn IMO - Victoria Givens (look her up, I'm not doing all the work for you )





			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Victoria Givens is a pornographic actress known for doing the World Record Anal Gangbang, where she had anal sex with 101 men in seven hours


And  this is most certainly _not_ my bag. Euugh!  I thought you were a gentleman, f'n'b!


----------



## Sadie

Meh, some gangbang stuff can be okay but 101 men in 7 hours. Gah.


----------



## effie

Ouch!!


----------



## knock

Some Viv Thomas girl-on-girl foot action






That bath is HUGE.


----------



## scrooloose

anyone whos into plump busty milfs should check out josephine james chucked me custard over er many times


----------



## parttime crackhead

Feet are fucking rotten. It gives me the boke just seeing people's feet, never mind having them involved in porn.


----------



## parttime crackhead

The best %)


----------



## knock

I think it's clear from our respective pics that I like natural and you like... something else


----------



## Sadie

Nothing wrong with tatts and pink hair Knock.


----------



## knock

I never said there was anything wrong with it, just not my style Sadie!


----------



## Sadie

he he, Fair enough pal. I don't like bleach blondes or fake tits. 

I deffo don't like the "porn star" look or watch for that matter. Don't care about dye jobs or tatts though.


----------



## knock

No fake tits in my pic above! Can't stand them myself either, or the porn star look. I grant you her hair is not the colour it started off but no-one's perfect. Apart from you.

And to be honest it's the inch of make up that causes me the biggest problems with PC's model.


----------



## Sadie

Stfu! 

I wasn't speaking about your girl above anyway. Just generically what I like and what I dislike.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Pictures don't do her justice. Watch a video of her taking the boaby & trust me, she's better than your wee manky footed blonde bint.


----------



## effie

I am on crackhead's side over this I must say


----------



## knock

It's not about sides effie. I fully expect a statistical analysis to follow a Bell curve, showing that most people tend towards an average opinion, while a minority will have better opinions


----------



## kingme

never seen this thread vefore. heh, made my evening...
where do u guys stand on the weight issue? i like mine just right, but under is better than overweight. in fact, if i see any blubber waves i just lose it, and not in the good way


----------



## knock

"Just right" tends to do it!  For porn I have to say I veer towards under in preference to over, but for actually getting to grips with a woman I don't mind a bit of substance.

To be frank the most important physical aspect of a woman in my book is a pretty, perhaps quirky, face. I've always felt I go against the current here. A shapely body will never make up for a face the number 12 reversed into.


----------



## welshmick




----------



## ugly

this porn appreciation thread #fail

fuckingmachines.com #win


----------



## effie

knockando said:


> It's not about sides effie. I fully expect a statistical analysis to follow a Bell curve, showing that most people tend towards an average opinion, while a minority will have better opinions



Hehe normal-distribution curve chat in a porn thread, love it knockando 

You you're right, tis not about sides. I don't even remember posting that haha, woke up and was a bit concerned about what I'd said in the porn thread!

But tattooed/pierced/mulitcoloured haired girls ftw.. :D

Anyway.. back to porn, people..


----------



## fastandbulbous

knockando said:


> And  this is most certainly _not_ my bag. Euugh!  I thought you were a gentleman, f'n'b!



Just found out about that and I think I would like to take back my recommendation. I thought she was attractive until I read about that...


----------



## Acid4Blood

Mugz said:


> Is my new favourite pornstar Sativa Rose,



Totally with you on Sativa Rose!
she's hot as fuck & very playful.


----------



## LivingOnValium

I'm still beating off to Ashlyn Rae. I'm liking those firm little titties.%)


----------



## scrooloose

Ive seen that bird before in the 'footporn' pic,she only does that glossy dyke shit,it would be good to see the dog taking a bone


----------



## welshmick




----------



## rockstar 69

Classy girl for you my friends.

http://www.yobt.com/content/123952/sexy-milf-got-double-penetrated-with-two-cocks.html


----------



## maxalfie

*Max Hardcore*

Has anyone seen any of Max Hardcores films?  I gotta say that I have never been shocked like I have after seeing his films. The bloke is such a misogynist,he really enjoys hurting and humiliating the women in his films. He opens there ass as wide as possible spits in it and their faces all the while telling them what useless cunts they are. 
I have seen a lot of porn over the years but have never been so shocked at anything. 
The bloke is a total wanker, and I was pleased to read that he has been jailed for 3 or 4 years. 
I hope he gets to share  a cell with a big psycho homo who fucks him every night.


----------



## LivingOnValium

Jenni Lee is gorgeous.


----------



## parttime crackhead

maxalfie said:


> Has anyone seen any of Max Hardcores films?  I gotta say that I have never been shocked like I have after seeing his films. The bloke is such a misogynist,he really enjoys hurting and humiliating the women in his films. He opens there ass as wide as possible spits in it and their faces all the while telling them what useless cunts they are.
> I have seen a lot of porn over the years but have never been so shocked at anything.
> The bloke is a total wanker, and I was pleased to read that he has been jailed for 3 or 4 years.
> I hope he gets to share  a cell with a big psycho homo who fucks him every night.



I'd love to punch fuck out that cunt. He's a horrible prick.


----------



## debaser




----------



## FlippingTop

loulou reed said:


>



hhahahah


----------



## Urbain

*Porn - What do you tug to?*

As the title suggests - What's your favourite type of porn?

Are you an American fake boob noob, or a freaky fetishy tugger?

For me, anything outdoor and amateur, but preferably UK stuff, and I hate POV style. Chav porn really gets my dirty little rocks off, yet I simply cant find it anywhere.. 8)


----------



## Urbain

Bump motherfuckers.


I started a thread, with a hidden agenda, only to be directed here. Wahoooo!

For me, anything outdoor and amateur, but preferably UK stuff, and I hate POV style. Chav porn really gets my dirty little rocks off, yet I simply cant find it anywhere. http://www.chavleycourt.com/ and the like just have preview trailers. Gah. Anyone know of any Chav torrents and such?


----------



## Shambles

There's quite a bit of chavpr0n stuff earlier in this thread from memory, Urb. Some corkingly hilarious stuff. Assuming the linkies still work. And no, it is not weird that I can remember this despite not seeing this thread for ages. I haz the modgene so even in retirement I can recall every word of every thread ever. Not just the pr0n stuff. Honest 

Also, am a bit dull in me pr0nviewing these days. Mostly just stick to (fnarr) www.xhamster.com. Kinda covers everything really - from the most yawnsome, Mugz-friendly (no ANAL) vanilla shite to some of the freakiest pr0n you ever will wish you never saw 

Oh, and as for preferences, I can't stand most "professional" pr0n cos those horrid squawking Yank birds do my nut with their endless stream of drivel ("Fuck me! Fuck me! Ohyeahoyeahoyeahfuckyeahfuckyeahfuckmefuckme!" ). Prefer actual people fucking and enjoying it. Or some proper oldskool pr0n stuff from the classic era. I actually watch those for the plots they're so fukkin funny


----------



## knock

Bendover is all pretty chavporn isn't it? Maybe not hand-made chavporn but deffo chavvy porn.

It disgusts me that I like it.


----------



## Cornishman

Kinda given up on porn nowadays. 

But I concur with shambles, all this vanilla stuff is boring. I can't see how anyone gets off on watching run of the mill sex scenes.  
Also amateur stuff > professional pr0n.


----------



## researcher9

knock said:


> Bendover is all pretty chavporn isn't it? Maybe not hand-made chavporn but deffo chavvy porn.
> 
> It disgusts me that I like it.




ben dover = national treasure - deserves MBE


my fav is anything where everyone is on stims

need a list of tweakpron


----------



## serotonin-system

Any tranny-porn appreciators here?




.....tumble weed......


----------



## Urbain

serotonin-system said:


> Any tranny-porn appreciators here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....tumble weed......



On occasion.


----------



## Urbain

knock said:


> Bendover is all pretty chavporn isn't it? Maybe not hand-made chavporn but deffo chavvy porn.
> 
> It disgusts me that I like it.



The only Ben Dover porn I can find is all the early stuff, which is good, but old and boring now. Reminds me of when we were kids and we tried to get past the 2 minute freeview on Television X, by turning off and on our black Cable and Wireless boxes.

I think his crew now do  'Asbo Trash Whores' - http://www.hotmovies.com/video/175920/Asbo-Trash-Whores/, but for the life of me, AGAIN, I cant find anything but 1 minute previews.

Does anyone know of any torrent sites with that kind of stuffs? xhamster, and xvideos are useless, because the videos aren't tagged properly.


----------



## Shambles

serotonin-system said:


> Any tranny-porn appreciators here?



*waits for somebody to repost that tranny gif ceres (i think) posted in the pix thread*


----------



## Urbain

Man, thats fucking rank


----------



## Shambles

Ponti's mate, yesterday...


----------



## The Liberal Media

Max hardcore is in jail or at least he was a while back.

channel 4 did a great doc on him a while back, its called " hardcore" and you can download it at box.bz 
pretty disturbing but very eye opening


----------



## Pagey

Lol I had no idea this thread existed. Awesome.


----------



## Shambles

Well, in your role as official SLR representative to EADDland you should be able to point us all in the direction of the very finest in filth, Pagey 

Incidentally, I've seen a coupla French pr0n clips recently and they do seem to have taken a wrong turn since their 70s heydays. French pr0n used to be a sign of quality filth but seems to be mostly trying to be like Yank shite recently. Far too many large groups of really unsavoury men doing large numbers of really unsavoury things to far few really bored-looking women. The women are still better actors than their Seppo counterparts, mind. And even "Fuck me! Fuck me!O hyeahoyeahoyeahfuckyeahfuckyeahfuckmefuckme!" sounds kinda sexy in French :D


----------



## Pagey

Haha I guess I'm gonna have to get to work then 

And of course, everything sounds sexy in french  I wouldn't know though, I don't watch much porn. Although 'bored-looking women' is apparently the reputation french chicks have in bed (...not that we're all like that!!)
But I was kinda under the impression all porn today unfortunately tries to copy the yank stuff anyway?


----------



## Shambles

*sniggers at the term "yank stuff" being used non-ironically in the pr0n thread*

Is a sad state of affairs when folks try to do US-style stuff. The intranetz are swamped with that shite as it is - is much better to be a bit different. The Germans and Japanese are experts in retaining their unique signature pr0n styles 

Also, am not convinced that not all French woman are "bored-looking" in bed. I may require proof 

Pee Ess: I've only ever known one French woman and did sleep in her bed once... but she wasn't in it at the time. She was very much a laydeez only kinda gal. I also had a massive crush on her. And her accent was damnably swoonworthy. She was rather serious-minded so potentially bored-looking in bed... or possibly just rather stern... but she certainly wasn't in my teenage imagination :D


----------



## Ceres




----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> *sniggers at the term "yank stuff" being used non-ironically in the pr0n thread*
> 
> Is a sad state of affairs when folks try to do US-style stuff. The intranetz are swamped with that shite as it is - is much better to be a bit different. The Germans and Japanese are experts in retaining their unique signature pr0n styles
> 
> Also, am not convinced that not all French woman are "bored-looking" in bed. I may require proof
> 
> Pee Ess: I've only ever known one French woman and did sleep in her bed once... but she wasn't in it at the time. She was very much a laydeez only kinda gal. I also had a massive crush on her. And her accent was damnably swoonworthy. She was rather serious-minded so potentially bored-looking in bed... or possibly just rather stern... but she certainly wasn't in my teenage imagination :D



Mmmh...I can't do German porn personally. That language is just a massive turn-off for me, even though I studied it for 7 years 8(
But to be fair, I get off watching videos of Jimmy Page so I'm not the biggest porn expert...

Hah well use your imagination, it's not as if the pics are lacking 

Aaaw at the 'she wasn't in it at the time'. I wonder why they say we look bored in bed though. Is it something about how french people have to look like obnoxious assholes all the time to feel cool? (yeah yeah we admit it )


----------



## Mailmonkey

The Liberal Media said:


> Max hardcore is in jail or at least he was a while back.
> 
> channel 4 did a great doc on him a while back, its called " hardcore" and you can download it at box.bz
> pretty disturbing but very eye opening



Yeah, saw that, was pretty good docu, came across as a nasty piece of work, unsurprisingly.



pontifex01 said:


> In fairness he didn't actually commit any legal crimes - the women had all signed contracts et cetera and so forth. He was jailed under the flimsiest pretexts because Americans are bigots. Plenty of people who have committed far more morally outrageous crimes walking around scot free.
> 
> Not that I don't wish jail rape on him. Of the worst kind.



Yeah I *think* the crime was making porn with girls who _appear_ to be underage. So, not underage girls as such, or am I mistaken? Yeah and I would pay for a dvd of him getting jailraped and spat on. And I've never ever owned a porn dvd.



Shambles said:


> *sniggers at the term "yank stuff" being used non-ironically in the pr0n thread*
> 
> Is a sad state of affairs when folks try to do US-style stuff. The intranetz are swamped with that shite as it is - is much better to be a bit different. The Germans and Japanese are experts in retaining their unique signature pr0n styles



US style porn is very tedious, extremely formulaic in terms of the actors' appearances, the activities engaged in , the sets, the clothes..

I like porn of a certain type, French, italian, even some British...my tastes are, like US porn, very formulaic though, women of a certain body type (age is not so important to me as form), wearing particular lingerie or latex, the lighting is also important to me, and the set. Really. 


I'm not interested in a plot at all. But I like to know the _setting_.Sometimes vanilla sex is fine, if the more important variables I mentioned are covered, sometimes more fetish type sex...


----------



## Shambles

Pagey said:


> Hah well use your imagination, it's not as if the pics are lacking



Damn you tease! 

That would mean having to trawl through old Lounge threads unfortunately so will be an enirely imagination-based exercise for now. Although I have it on good authority that not all French women's bewbies are bored-looking 

Why all French women are arrogant...and English women are romantics (according to Jean Michel Jarre anyway)


----------



## Pagey

Shambles said:


> Damn you tease!
> 
> That would mean having to trawl through old Lounge threads unfortunately so will be an enirely imagination-based exercise for now. Although I have it on good authority that not all French women's bewbies are bored-looking
> 
> Why all French women are arrogant...and English women are romantics (according to Jean Michel Jarre anyway)



Heh 

Mmh....well he doesn't really explain why hahah. He kind of exaggerates how mean we are though. Parisians in particular are a rather cold folk if you compare to lots of other countries, but I wouldn't say we're pricks and we certainly do smile  and I'm gonna emphasise once again that we're not bored-looking and we're rather awesome in bed, so, there you go, that's what matters after all eh?


----------



## The Liberal Media

Mailmonkey said:


> Yeah, saw that, was pretty good docu, came across as a nasty piece of work, unsurprisingly.



Also showed dick nasty in that doc, a truly vile piece of work

Whenever I hate on porn and all its degradation, I realise most of these guys( male talent)would be homeless without it, not to mention all the Meth Whores as well.

So it has to be doing some good I reckon. In a societal sense.
At least thats my justification for watching some  now and again 
My wanking is actually keeping some of these tortured souls off the streets of LA


----------



## ponch

I found this today while browsing the internet superhighway http://www.heavy-r.com/video/128612/Japanese_Gloryhole/ utterly bizarre. Made me lol a few times, who thinks up this shit?


----------



## maxalfie

I used to be bit of a pRon fan In my younger days and used to like watching the Ben Dover series. 
I haven't watched any for years now I think seeing Max Hardcore in action put me off it. Such a misogynist peado imagery piece of shit,bloke deserved to go to prison.


----------



## Mugz

I only ever watch it when on stims now, it's lost it's appeal otherwise, also I hardly ever have a wank when not on stims either, I think stims have ruined porn and wanking for me forever.


----------



## maxalfie

I'm celibate by choice and haven't had sex since 2003 and not had a wank in years. 
Should have balls the size of coconuts by now really.


----------



## *dharmabum*

Mugz said:


> I only ever watch it when on stims now, it's lost it's appeal otherwise, also I hardly ever have a wank when not on stims either, I think stims have ruined porn and wanking for me forever.



I thought this as well after going through a hefty stim phase. It definitely seemed to be true afterwards as I was addicted to various opiates/opioids but that all changed when going through w/ds....


----------



## Ceres

http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8


----------



## Mugz

Ceres said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8



fuck, a lot of them look destroyed without their make up on


----------



## Urbain

Ceres said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8



Christ! How much did they pay those women to pose _sans_ make up?


----------



## parttime crackhead

It's truly frightening what a bit of make-up can do.


----------



## knock

This is why I hate make-up.


----------



## Albion

Damn...Some of those girls are quite good looking without makeup, but when they're all done up they lose all their individual quirks and become completely boring and generic.


----------



## pinkpapaver

absolutely amazing that make up stuff.  they all do indeed look kind of ordinary and normal and dare  I say sweet and innocent.  Amazing how make up changes what you look like so dramatically.  they must all be wearing the false eyelashes .

a bit worried by the very bad skin a few of them seem to have and the errr cold sores / herpes too.
I would love to know how do do my make up like that and have the time and inclination to do it every day + my hair. ah dear.  if only i'd spent more time perfecting my looks rather than doing my homework I wouldn't need to go out and earn my own money.  next time round maybe.


----------



## Mendo_K

Girls can actually change there look by like 60% if you get my strange stastics, make an ugly girl look a lot more appealing. Men come as we are HE-MEN !

Although I guess its just our perception of men as what looking nice really is


----------



## Albion

Ceres said:


>



Custer's Revenge?


----------



## Cornishman

parttime crackhead said:


> It's truly amazing what a bit of make-up can do.





knock said:


> This is why I need make-up.



+1.


----------



## knock

curse you cornish.


----------



## Raasyvibe

pontifex01 said:


> In fairness he didn't actually commit any legal crimes - the women had all signed contracts et cetera and so forth. He was jailed under the flimsiest pretexts because Americans are bigots. Plenty of people who have committed far more morally outrageous crimes walking around scot free.
> 
> Not that I don't wish jail rape on him. Of the worst kind.



Still not banned!? lol... what do u have to do these days!? I recommend the traditional approach; trolling, initiating neo-nazi groups across the board, making a Jimmy Saville appreciation thread, bribing admins with drugs...



			
				maxalife said:
			
		

> I'm celibate by choice and haven't had sex since 2003 and not had a wank in years.
> Should have balls the size of coconuts by now really.


----------



## Mendo_K

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm-uh


----------



## kah8

Dani daniels and rilee marks lol


----------



## pinkpapaver

this is why i love bluelight.  i learn so much about everything thru the medium of bluelight.  it really is a one stop shop for all your time wiling .  needs.    in all reality i know nothing about anything.  i know nothing about porn, I only know about cannabis and heroin when it comes to drugz  a great place altogether.  soorrry for cluutter


----------



## amnesiaseizure

Are you serious re: mods being scared of you? This is an internet forum not a large public arena, i don't think much would actually happen if you tried to start a riot.


----------



## Shambles

Got you a t-shirt, Ponti...


*NSFW*: 














Ceres said:


> looks like spider porn to me, right up knocks street.



Spider pr0n you say?


*NSFW*: 










Also, Attack of the Staph Spider. Comedy/horror spider pr0n short from the same folks who made The Xxxorcist and Re-Pentetrator.


*NSFW*:


----------



## anonEuser

OMG!!!

i am scarred thanks to Shambles8(


----------



## Urbain

Shambles said:


> Got you a t-shirt, Ponti...
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider pr0n you say?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Attack of the Staph Spider. Comedy/horror spider pr0n short from the same folks who made The Xxxorcist and Re-Pentetrator.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




Oh.my.god. Taken to another level.

I'm also shit scared of spiders.

EDIT: I didn't even open those.


----------



## Pagey

Ceres said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8



That's insane, hardly any of them are even okay-looking without make-up Oo


----------



## modelskinny

Pagey said:


> That's insane, hardly any of them are even okay-looking without make-up Oo



Oh man. You have no idea. I've seen some fuckin' horrid faces. Makeup artists don't get paid enough.


----------



## modelskinny

Chanel Preston





Dani Daniels





Brenda Moreno


----------



## Mendo_K

^model seems as most as EADD dont venture into the lounge, fancy sharing with us some of your pictures? Im sure theyd be appreciated


----------



## JohnnyVodka

parttime crackhead said:


> It's truly frightening what a bit of make-up can do.



Indeed.  Many feminists complain that women get the hard end of the bargain in being expected to wear make-up, yet make-up can obviously boost your looks by a lot and at least give you a shot with a more appealing partner.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Why do all women have wonky eyes when they have no make-up on? What's the score with that?


----------



## Mugz

Too many drugs


----------



## Pagey

modelskinny said:


> Oh man. You have no idea. I've seen some fuckin' horrid faces. Makeup artists don't get paid enough.



Brenda Moreno is pretty horrible. This is the kinda stuff that turns you off porn forever.


----------



## SuperDope

http://www.crackwhoreconfessions.com/tour/?nats=MTQ0MzA3MzozOjEz,0,0,0,0


----------



## SuperDope

Love the Crack Whore Confessions site!


----------



## parttime crackhead

That's pretty fucking grim


----------



## Mendo_K

Its not even like any of them "crack whores" are nice, huge tennis ball sized fucking spots under there arms, grim herpes around the mouth, or over 20stone, or i suppose if thats what turns you on..


----------



## Mugz

Pagey said:


> Brenda Moreno is pretty horrible. This is the kinda stuff that turns you off porn forever.



I've never seen a Bredna Moreno film and don't plan on it, some of the others though I've seen in films and it's mad how much different they look without the makeup, sad really.

Dani Daniels does look like a porn star with the make up on but she doesn't look bad without it all on.


----------



## Mailmonkey

That one you like Mugz, adamwest posted a picture of her on your birthday thread, she must be fucking stinking without make-up, she's bad enough with it.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> Spider pr0n you say?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



 I hope your mother never looks at your browsing history. I couldnt even bring myself to look at the latter link

Modelskinny,

I'm not a fan of pornstars either. They tart themselves up to the point of not being recognisable, get treated like like shit and abused by people in the industry.... all for lonely men on the INternet to wank over them.


----------



## parttime crackhead

Mailmonkey said:


> That one you like Mugz, adamwest posted a picture of her on your birthday thread, she must be fucking stinking without make-up, she's bad enough with it.



Who?


----------



## Mugz

Mailmonkey said:


> That one you like Mugz, adamwest posted a picture of her on your birthday thread, she must be fucking stinking without make-up, she's bad enough with it.



I've been thinking that ever since I saw that reel of pics




> Who?



Sativa Rose


----------



## parttime crackhead

She's not bad.

I prefer the not so 'caked in make-up' pornstar look anyway. it's better when someone can just look good without 3 hours of painting on a pretend face.


----------



## modelskinny

raas_2012 said:


> I hope your mother never looks at your browsing history. I couldnt even bring myself to look at the latter link
> 
> Modelskinny,
> 
> I'm not a fan of pornstars either. They tart themselves up to the point of not being recognisable, get treated like like shit and abused by people in the industry.... all for lonely men on the INternet to wank over them.



^^ this makes me laugh in more ways than you can imagine. and my browsing history is outright horrible.


----------



## Urbain

I just watched a scene with Cathy Barry.

Turned it off after 5 minutes, because her accent was fucking horrendous! Hahaha.


----------



## DSP-2230




----------



## Mendo_K

search engine PORNMD Top Searches per country, Romania never seems to do itself any favours.


----------



## Pagey

Wtf Romania?


----------



## Munroe

Iceland was one of the more interesting ones...



> 1. Teenagers Fucking
> 2. Native American (gay)
> 3. bdsm
> 4. hairy anal
> 5. daddy (gay)
> 6. prostate masssage
> 7. beast
> 8. bondage (gay)
> 9. smoking (gay)
> 10. orgasm


----------



## Shambles

Do some of these countries have disproportionatley large gay populations or just very large numbers of closeted wankers? Also interesting to see how "niche" some of the top few entries are in some countries. Live and learn


----------



## Mailmonkey

I don't understand the 3rd most popular one in New Mexico. 

3. Straight (gay)


----------



## Mendo_K

The results from the horses mouth

http://www.pornmd.com/sex-search


----------



## Shambles

MM: I'd hazard a guess at maybe bisexual pr0n? Or maybe "gay for pay"? Dunno is an odd phrasing.


----------



## Pagey

It's funny how most european countries would rather someone of their own nationality whereas americans just don't give a fuck so long as she's a mum


----------



## Shambles

Can't help but notice the Southern states having a particular interest in gay and "ebony" pr0n too. It's almost as if they had some kinda repressed urges they take out on the objects of their "shameful" desires :D

Iceland's second favourite being gay Native Americans is deeply strange though. Why Native Americans?!?


----------



## Mugz

I don't mind a bit of ebony porn 8) as long as the ebony chick is fit though. Mom and son and gay and teen is not really my cup of tea though.

Once again I only really watch it when on stims, when I'm clean from the stims and shit I will have a collection with no use but the recycle bin.


----------



## jancrow

We need these read out in a kind of old-school Top Of The Pops reverse countdown, complete with Paul Hardcastle playing in the background.

Lol @Lebanon no.4 'Shit Orgy'. Is this really accurate? And what are they looking for, an orgy involving faeces or an orgy which just doesn't go well? Pneumatic women sitting round reading in their dressing gowns while the guys discuss how they drove to the venue.... Or gleefully serving up piping hot shit all over each other and some poor cunt's carpet? I have to know. No I don't.


----------



## Mendo_K

I guess posting this is probally right then, got to get a scope of the whole world yeah?



> ISLAMABAD: Pakistan may well be named 'Pornistan' after search trends thrown by Google indicate that it is the world leader in porn searches.
> 
> Pakistan -- the land of the pure -- where websites get banned for showing offensive and blasphemous material at the drop of the hat, has been ranked as the top country for searching sex-related terms, according to a Fox News report.
> 
> 
> "So here's the irony: Google ranks Pakistan No. 1 in the world in searches for pornographic terms, outranking every other country in the world in searches per person for certain sex-related content," the report reads.
> 
> "Pakistan is top dog in searches per-person for 'horse sex' since 2004, 'donkey sex' since 2007, 'rape pictures' between 2004 and 2009, 'rape sex' since 2004, 'child sex' between 2004 and 2007 and since 2009, 'animal sex' since 2004 and 'dog sex' since 2005, according to Google Trends and Google Insights, features of Google that generate data based on popular search terms."
> 
> The country also tops -- or has been No.1 -- in searches for "sex," "camel sex," "rape video," "child sex video" and some other unprintable searches.
> 
> Google Trends generates data of popular search terms in geographic locations during specific time frames.
> 
> Google Insights is a more advanced version that allows users to filter a search to geographic locations, time frames and the nature of a search, including web, images, products and news.
> 
> Pakistan ranked No. 1 in all the searches listed above on Google Trends, but on only some of them in Google Insights.
> 
> "We do our best to provide accurate data and to provide insights into broad search patterns, but the results for a given query may contain inaccuracies due to data sampling issues, approximations, or incomplete data for the terms entered," Google said in a statement, when asked about the accuracy of its reports.



So yah....Some other "unprintable searches"


----------



## parttime crackhead

Shambles said:


> Iceland's second favourite being gay Native Americans is deeply strange though. Why Native Americans?!?



Hahaha! Outstanding.


----------



## rizmatter

Do any of you know a place to see live girls on cam. As in actual good ones where they are actually recording - so you can request stuff - and its not just a clip on repeat. ?
God i feel like a serious perve asking this on an internet forum lol


----------



## DSP-2230

Cam4.com
Chaturbate.com


----------



## DS_

It's certainly interested that states along the bible belt have a high amount of peoples searching for gay pr0n. Sounds like they need to get out the closet and get some dick.


----------



## laugh

this thread is lame as fuck!


----------



## PlurPsyed

was just with the owner of motherless.com a few hours ago


----------



## Shambles

"With"? 



laugh said:


> this thread is lame as fuck!



Lame fuck you say?


*NSFW*:


----------



## jancrow

Strong talk, laugh. Good chat.

Shambles, I dread to think what you've linked to but it's not showing up... that site (fairfaxunderground.com) is, however, amazing. It's a community message board full of yanks discussing fast food in Virginia, eg 
_'I've only gotten sick from two fast food restaurants before: the Burger King at Kingstowne, and Taco Bell in Burke Center. The Taco Bell shits I didn't mind so much 'cause ya know, it's Taco Bell. But I was expecting more from Burger King, but instead got the shits AND the pukes, much like OP described. Needless to say, I don't take my business to BK anymore.'_ 

and (of Chick-Fil-A in Springfield)

_'It's nice to go somewhere where one or more employees are always walking around cleaning tables and asking if you want a refill. The place is spotless and they play classical music on the speakers. Really a nice place to sit down and eat. Almost as good as a real restaurant and you don't have to tip!'_


----------



## tomdpimp

Porn stores are harder to operate in the south and while gay clubs are common in most major southern cities and college towns, its still the bible belt so there are a lot of closet cases.


----------



## amnesiaseizure

I meant arena as in football/music venue type arena. And nice to know you're joking. You would of sounded silly otherwise.


----------



## maxalfie

This isn't what I would call porn at all but the covers on this magazine that I used to see around when I was a young lad always gave me a bit of a turn on.


----------



## Urbain

Not quite the chav porn that I like, but still, this video is one of the best I've seen in ages.

Phew.

http://xhamster.com/movies/1519487/tattooed_girl_fucking_big_cock.html

EDIT: I just noticed that it has shortened the URL so only the 'big cock' bit is seen. Hahaha. Please note, this is notwell gay porn.


----------



## knock

Urbain said:


> Not quite the chav porn that I like, but still, this video is one of the best I've seen in ages.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> http://xhamster.com/movies/1519487/tattooed_girl_fucking_big_cock.html
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that it has shortened the URL so only the 'big cock' bit is seen. Hahaha. Please note, this is not gay porn.



I like how she spits 8:43. Or rather, I don't like it at all! This is mos def not the sort of thing to get my todger raging.  Are you _sure_ it's not gay porn? When cock plays centre stage, I often wonder... Not that there's anything wrong with being gay. I just think you should admit it, if only to yourself


----------



## Urbain

knock said:


> I like how she spits 8:43. Or rather, I don't like it at all! This is mos def not the sort of thing to get my todger raging.  Are you _sure_ it's not gay porn? When cock plays centre stage, I often wonder... Not that there's anything wrong with being gay. I just think you should admit it, if only to yourself



Hmm. How does said cock 'play centre stage'?


----------



## jancrow

Urbain said:


> Hmm. How does said cock 'play centre stage'?



It's slightly to the left of the stage most of the time actually.

I don't like all those tattoos, she'd be better without them. Looks like ADHD OCD Scrimshaw work. And not in a good way. However, I do like her tribute to Mario at the end, where she jumps as high as she can on the flagpole. That's what it is, yeah? A tribute to Mario?


----------



## Shambles

Time ferra timely bump cos May is National Masturbation Month 

(ok, so not here it isn't but I feel we should start a campaign of letter-writing and petitions to make it so :D)

As such, here's a Blue Movie for y'all. Now make with the masturbation, folks 'n' dolks. And don't come up for air until the end of the month


----------



## curious_24

Must remember to stay out of the woods this month...


----------



## Mailmonkey

Shambles said:


> Time ferra timely bump cos May is National Masturbation Month



Right i just clicked that and it linked to a fucking pornhub page.

Is my laptop full of Eastern European Porno-Trojans now?


----------



## RLP

*Shit porn*

I love shit porn. Show me your shit porn.

http://www.xhamster.com/movies/1834798/dirty_talking_busty_girl.html

http://xhamster.com/movies/60863/traceys_first_anal_sex.html

Show me more shit porn please.

NSFW obvz.


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## RLP

Thread shouldn't have been merged.

This isnt porn appretiation. ¬_¬


----------



## Mailmonkey

it  is, you appreciate shit porn, others appreciate scat.

This thread is for porn that floats your very own boat.


----------



## RLP

I always knew you were a poo choice for mod.


----------



## Mailmonkey

Too late now, should have objected earlier.

Got any more shit porn?


----------



## RLP

No I'm out, hence why I was asking for more.


----------



## Mendo_K

Czech streets.


----------



## scrooloose

Annette schwartz is one of the filthiest in porn,and a fine ass to go with it.


----------



## pinkpapaver

well done to the news again for advertising internet porn again.  Not long ago there were news headlines on about  it, now they're on about it again.


----------



## knock

I heard Cameron on the radio this morning, I really don't understand what he's proposing. He said he wants the "Internet companies" to help people configure their computers to block porn sites? What the hell has my computer's configuration got to do with my ISP? It's my fucking computer, I might be running a modified Acorn Electron, are Kevin Singh and Emma Bajpai from BT Internet trained up on 1980s home computers? Maybe that's a stupid example but get the fuck out of *my* system you cunts!


----------



## Shambles

Not seen news but am assuming it relates to...


Porn depicting rape to be BANNED in crackdown on 'poisonous' websites as Cameron unveils protection for every home

    PM  warned that internet pornography is 'corroding childhood'
    All internet-connected homes will be asked whether they want filters
    And all new subscribers will have to opt out if they want obscene material
    Porn simulating rape will also be banned under new legislation

(appylogies for heil linky)

Obviously you can "opt-in" to still be allowed to view "adult content" but you have to specifically ask for it which is a bit shite ("Yes ISP, I do enjoy rubbing one out to online viewing material sometimes") but surely it's just an excuse to bring in internet censorship in general. Who decides what is "adult content"? It's not like the paedo stuff is overly easy to find anyway other than on TOR and stuff is it? Dunno (not intending to ask Google either funnily enough :D) but do recall years ago it wasn't entirely uncommon to be confronted with kiddy pr0n (generally in the form of popups as I recall) when pottering around grot sites. The kinda people looking for that are hardly likely to be stopped by a borderline irrelevant blanket "adult content" block are they. Sounds highly suspect to me but who's gonna speak out against something sold as being an anti-paedo measure?

Also, the comments section is gold - most of 'em pointing out the hypocrisy of the Heil claiming moral victory whist 90% of it's stories are sold via the medium of scantily-clad wimminz, not to mention their distinctly distasteful glee when female slebs turn 16.


----------



## Nicklazz

asian girls pukin in each other mouth and eating it and so on porn ftw


----------



## coors light

Shambles said:


> Not seen news but am assuming it relates to...
> 
> 
> Porn depicting rape to be BANNED in crackdown on 'poisonous' websites as Cameron unveils protection for every home
> 
> PM  warned that internet pornography is 'corroding childhood'
> All internet-connected homes will be asked whether they want filters
> And all new subscribers will have to opt out if they want obscene material
> Porn simulating rape will also be banned under new legislation
> 
> (appylogies for heil linky)
> 
> Obviously you can "opt-in" to still be allowed to view "adult content" but you have to specifically ask for it which is a bit shite ("Yes ISP, I do enjoy rubbing one out to online viewing material sometimes") but surely it's just an excuse to bring in internet censorship in general. Who decides what is "adult content"? It's not like the paedo stuff is overly easy to find anyway other than on TOR and stuff is it? Dunno (not intending to ask Google either funnily enough :D) but do recall years ago it wasn't entirely uncommon to be confronted with kiddy pr0n (generally in the form of popups as I recall) when pottering around grot sites. The kinda people looking for that are hardly likely to be stopped by a borderline irrelevant blanket "adult content" block are they. Sounds highly suspect to me but who's gonna speak out against something sold as being an anti-paedo measure?
> 
> Also, the comments section is gold - most of 'em pointing out the hypocrisy of the Heil claiming moral victory whist 90% of it's stories are sold via the medium of scantily-clad wimminz, not to mention their distinctly distasteful glee when female slebs turn 16.



You said it perfectly, any freak who wants to find it will use tor already, this ban isn't going to stop them, but as you say not many are going to argue with such a law even if there is more to it than what they say. I wish they put this much effort in convicting pedophiles with harsher sentences.


----------



## Mendo_K

How exactly do they plan to "expose" pedos who use the "dark web" ... ie TOR to view child porn, when the reason they are using it is because they can no be traced.

Are they going to just block TOR for everyone, or what?

Are husbands and kids everywhere going to have to come to an agreement, "yes, we would like the porn, thanks". ?


----------



## Shambles

Hahahahhaa! Is gonna be sooooooooooooooo fukkin funny in households up and down the land as husbands and/or teenage sons desperately try to think up ways to be the one that gets to request they don't have the pr0n block on when the ISP contacts them :D


----------



## Mendo_K

It might lower my expectations of women If I start using magazines again, pages and pages of women with hairy bum holes, burger tits etc all the good things you dont see on these internet pron websites. 

Maybe I want to know how many threesomes stacy has had and how she loves to cheat on her boyfriend! Just thinking about the pages of saucy question and answer pages has got me at half mast.


----------



## The Liberal Media

I expect this to go the same way as

National Service for Teenagers
Minimum Pricing for Alcohol
Cigarette packaging

Dave
A leader for our times


----------



## Evil Elvis

Mendo_K said:


> It might lower my expectations of women If I start using magazines again, pages and pages of women with hairy bum holes, burger tits etc all the good things you dont see on these internet pron websites.
> 
> Maybe I want to know how many threesomes stacy has had and how she loves to cheat on her boyfriend! Just thinking about the pages of saucy question and answer pages has got me at half mast.




You sound so very well adjusted as it is. Who says the internet is creating a generation of creeps?


----------



## NightsEpiphany

you need to let go of the 'creep' thing now luv after soo long. You'll get all bitter.


----------



## Evil Elvis

Ummmm...


----------



## parttime crackhead

Evil Elvis said:


> Ummmm...



Indeed.


----------



## NightsEpiphany

For anyone who doesn't know my nick on a different forum, with many of the same posters frequenting.. is Graceland.  But EE reckons that its a coincidence that he or she shares it and has innocently plucked that nick and location out of nowhere.

Dont insult my intelligence please.

And Crackhead why _indeed_ that without all the facts?


----------



## parttime crackhead

Because it was indeed confusing. So I agreed with the wee confused face. Bear in mind you're a well known nutter.

So because you're called Graceland elsewhere if someone has an Elvis related name it must be about you? And you're not just hitting a mad para sketch again?


----------



## Evil Elvis

NightsEpiphany said:


> For anyone who doesn't know my nick on a different forum, with many of the same posters frequenting.. is Graceland.  But EE reckons that its a coincidence that he or she shares it and has innocently plucked that nick and location out of nowhere.
> 
> Dont insult my intelligence please.



I thought 'Evil Elvis' was a little bit amusing as a name. Yeah, I know it's lame. 

Elvis lived in Graceland. Evil Elvis might therefore live in 'Disgraceland'. See what I did there?

I assure you it has nothing to do with you whatsoever, whomever you may be. Sorry if I inadvertently upset you.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Stay off the drugs kids


----------



## NightsEpiphany

No i'm more flattered Elvis. I was just wondering if you believe your own lies Or you know yourself to be a liar. Not great for your self image at the end of the day. Perhaps you dont care.

Ive had that nick about 2 weeks. Please.

Carry on though i;m not going to be playing right now. I'm out.

( it really is one of my best nicks though.. go on then have a little turn with something  bordering on original)


----------



## parttime crackhead

Enough of this shit. Back on topic.

PORN!

*NSFW*: 







Got ye!


----------



## NightsEpiphany

*Nights Epiphany*


> Carry on though i;m not going to be playing right now. I'm out.




Clown


----------



## parttime crackhead




----------



## NightsEpiphany

Question mark!


I was a bit upset yup.


----------



## parttime crackhead




----------



## NightsEpiphany

*shrug*


My estimation of you hasnt changed. It was some other people i was wrong about.

Better carry on with the porn. I know you like QT with me but its a bit deraily.

Talk another time promise.


----------



## parttime crackhead




----------



## Mendo_K

NightsEpiphany said:


> No i'm more flattered Elvis. I was just wondering if you believe your own lies Or you know yourself to be a liar. Not great for your self image at the end of the day. Perhaps you dont care.
> 
> *Ive had that nick about 2 weeks. Please.*
> 
> Carry on though i;m not going to be playing right now. I'm out.
> 
> ( it really is one of my best nicks though.. go on then have a little turn with something  bordering on original)


----------



## knock




----------



## mydrugbuddy

I like Clothed Men, Naked Females. CFNM. 

I find it strangely erotic to imagine myself totally naked whilst surrounded by fully clothed sexy Nurses, Policewomen, Air hostesses, business women etc. The lone and naked male is totally at their mercy to be used as their play thing and gets forced to show what he can do. Not sure how strange or unusual this fetish is, bit anything slightly out there is probably gonna do it for me. Everyone gets to bash  or gently caress the guys' bishop or give his glans a teasing lick. The best ones have real amateur girls nest door, who dont seem to have a clue what they are doing but they are always the ones to get the cum shots flying, and they get enthiusisstically well into it :D







[/URL][/IMG]

Anyone else seen any of this stuff ? 

Apparently they are always on the look out for male volunteers. I may well try my luck.


----------



## The Liberal Media

i have seen it but doesnt do anything for me tbh

the though of some poor guy pinned back by 2 or 3 birds who say 

" lets wannnkkk it outtttta him now " doesnt turn me on

if i wanted that i would have gone on facebook and befriended anyone who is fem and  18-30 from essex

innit


----------



## mydrugbuddy

the cluelessness of that girl does something for me, its like she think she playing with a hamster, Shed have to stroke it fro about 2 houtrs to make it sick with that technique though.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Faye kane dot blogspot dot com

Just remove the spaces. A hyperlink seems not to be liked by my shit browser.

This girl fucking rocks (literally....shes an autie savant, into BDSM porn.) This is probably the world's only intellectual porn site. She posts plenty of topical news stuff on her blog, about astrophysics, astronomy, bit of nuclear physics, and lots and lots and lots of the kinkiest, sickest dirty fucking BDSM stuff, including herself.

The world needs more autistic porn. I've looked high and low, and faye kane is the only spesh ed porn I've ever been fortunate enough to find.
Anybody know of any other autie/aspie/other spesh kink ?


ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY NOT SUITABLE FOR WORK!!!


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

What do you mean pontifex ?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

pontifex01 said:


> That couldn't be stated enough...



I'm not complaining. First thing Limpet has written in five years that I've managed to follow every word of.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Que? what do you mean.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I'm not a scientist (you are). Sometimes you're hard to follow. Add in your druggery and autism and sometimes it's a labour of love (or something) to read what you write.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Ahhh well, thats just me. I kind of see the world in terms of scientific principles...lol; be it baking a pie, cooking eggs (cooked just long enough to ensure the denaturation of the protein in the egg white), getting to work in the lab of course, building stuff.

Just the way I am. I can see why if I am utterly rat-arsed it might be hard to follow my posts. As for being autie...well, I'm a speshul spazz and fucking well proud of it spesh isn't just the best way to be, it is the ONLY way. I'd be utterly horrified had I been born without this gift.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

pontifex01 said:


> I always thought it was staged.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> edit: If I am wrong, are you allowed to cum on the clients? I've got pretty long range, with a bit of luck and a properly calculated angulation I could hit the shy ones at the back. That'd be satisfying. Should stock up on pineapple juice as The Great Dr North advises. Of course it might go wrong and I'd end up doing this:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



nealry all the girls that suck and fuck are are prossies/professionals so u can dio w/e u want to them lol. In  general the pretty girs in the crowd just get molested, have the hunks rub their penisises against their asses, flash thier tits  or asked to give a bit of head or give a guy a quick toss ( a few seconds usually 0 they arent obliged to make the guys cum) etc etc

There was one scene where a girl was obviously not a pro, but she was so pretty and sweet (AND HOT), she had guys quieing up to be tossed off by her lol. The look of shock on her face after she'd done one, and then someone else thrust his cock straight at her at her was pretty funny. I dont think she was amused though. She did go through with it. They should have given her  a payment (if she wanted) as she was far prettier than all the prossies put together, ill try and find the pics and links. well worth watching. lol./

the pretty amatuer girrlk and the 'chippendale' were genuinely hot for each other. The other cheeky cunt at the end hopped on the band wagon as he hadnt been 'getting her going' all night long. The 1st lad put a lot of effort in to get his toss lol


----------



## mydrugbuddy

[/URL][/IMG]

there's 3 video clips leading up to this moment, all the ass rubbing dancing and mutual lust beforehand. This is simply the only good storyline/climax on the whole site. Sorry but i cba  to figure out how to upload 3 videos and therte are more important things i should be doing with my time at the moment so you just get a screen shot to show what im on about.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

yes the chipendales and whores are paid to be there. The rest are just auidience members. Some wont let the hunks anywhere near them, a few are prepared to go the whole way as shown above,


----------



## mydrugbuddy

pontifex01 said:


> lol. bonus points for effort.
> 
> So hang on. There's prostitutes on stage, but genuine spectatresses (?) who you can scare with your penis? And they ask for volunteers? That's what I gathered from your breakdown of the whole thing.



i dont think Party Harcore need any volunteers but some of the other CFNM sites are asking for male volunteers.


----------



## Shambles

Limpet_Chicken said:


> Faye kane dot blogspot dot com
> 
> Just remove the spaces. A hyperlink seems not to be liked by my shit browser.
> 
> This girl fucking rocks (literally....shes an autie savant, into BDSM porn.) This is probably the world's only intellectual porn site. She posts plenty of topical news stuff on her blog, about astrophysics, astronomy, bit of nuclear physics, and lots and lots and lots of the kinkiest, sickest dirty fucking BDSM stuff, including herself.
> 
> The world needs more autistic porn. I've looked high and low, and faye kane is the only spesh ed porn I've ever been fortunate enough to find.
> Anybody know of any other autie/aspie/other spesh kink ?
> 
> 
> ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY NOT SUITABLE FOR WORK!!!



Brilliance!!! 

Triple titty pr0n ftmfw 

Also rather liked...


----------



## Shambles

pontifex01 said:


> That's upsettingly mesmerising...



I kinda drifted in (almost literally actually :D) to one of those DP situations many years ago. Gotta  junkysex :D

That gif looks very familiar. Quite the strange sensation feeling another nob banging away through from elsewhere dontcha know 

Other fella happened to be my bestest buddy who was very much the studly one (turns out I had the bigger nob though which pleased me greatly at the time :D). Had lived in the Far East for years and - as I'm sure you know - some of those countries (think Thailand and Hong Kong were his faves) kinda have it all for fans of heroin and shagging. One of his fave anecdotes was the one where he was the "meat" in a ladyboy sandwich. Was how he introduced himself to folk in prison here when he got banged up for dealing. You'd think that wouldn't have gone down too well in the pokey hole but he actually became a legend in his own lagtime immediately as a result :D


----------



## Shambles

Hahahahahahhahaa! _Frozen_ cucumber?!? Fukkin _OW_! 

And yes, they do kinda go gooey after a certain amount of use. I'd add "not that I'd know" but would be ridiculous and untrue :D

(carrots are the vegetable of choice for that kinda thing, i'd say. courgettes also pretty good but can have the gooeyness issue if overused. both come in a variety of sizes to suit every mood too)

And yeah, was an odd one that night. Whole situation was odd actually as the gal in question was the one who went on to become my fiancé and I was in the process of swiping her from him (who she'd been seeing for the previous coupla months) and was actually only the second time we'd fucked anyway. Actually wasn't that keen on the whole thing at all to be honest. Just kinda happened and she was clearly quite enamoured of the idea so kinda just went along with it. It did indeed feel slightly strange cos could definitely feel a spare prick poking away through the membrane - ain't even cm thick, could more or less tell whether or not he was circumcised actually 

Oddly enough, she was also rather into being fisted which is another rather unique sensation. Kinda like the world's warmest, wettest glove puppet. Always seemed slightly wrong cos, when it comes down to it, you are punching someone in the cunt. She liked it though and was kinda entertaining I must admit :D

Man, I really could've been on Jeremy Kyle for some of the shit I got up to in my junkified yoofdom


----------



## gayorstraight

Not sure why I decided to have a nose about this thread. Never looked before, but I'll definitely be back. Rather interesting so it is


----------



## Shambles

So Mr GoS can expect to be sent shopping for phallic veggies, lube, nail clippers (cos you _really_ don't want long nail nails when there's a whole fist o' fun up there ) and then sent out to recruit a likely friend then, eh? :D


----------



## Shambles

I do believe Ms GoS has said on a number of occasions that she has a Mr GoS. Although presumably this may not be set in stone :D


----------



## gayorstraight

I'm a miss, my boyfriend is the Mr that Shambles is referring to ponti 

Who knows what or whom he'll return with!


----------



## gayorstraight

Shambles said:


> I do believe Ms GoS has said on a number of occasions that she has a Mr GoS. Although presumably this may not be set in stone :D


Me and him are indeed set in stone. I has loves for him.


----------



## Shambles

I meant more the maleness of partner thing not being set in stone given your username


----------



## gayorstraight

Shambles said:


> I meant more the maleness of partner thing not being set in stone given your username


I know  

My username actually doesn't mean much at all. Some on the board have latched onto the idea that I'm some sort of 'fake gay'. Quite lols considering I'm always banging on about having a boyf n all! 

I did however date chicks in between long term boyfriends all throughout my teens. Was good fun. Just not for me for a long-term thing. Them ladies can be mental.


----------



## gayorstraight

Yeah, exactly. Massive problem that


----------



## gayorstraight

Nice one ponti, I like hearing about happy relationships  

Anyway, I'll leave the porn thread to the lads now me thinks


----------



## Rox

Maybe not many men agree with me - but I miss the way people thought natural beauty was sexy in the 70s.  I wasn't around during that time but I can imagine how much in heaven I would be if all girl remained natural and none shaved themselves.  Today it is a complete turn off that girls have an obsession with shaving themselves.  You meet a girl and become boyfriend and girlfriend, then you realize she has an obsession with shaving every day.  They say it feels better but the only reason why girls started shaving is because guys were rumoring together on how they wanted it shaved, so girls started shaving actually for guys.  Today I only date Asian girls because I know all white girls are just going to turn me off in the bedroom with constantly shaving themselves - what a crazy funny world we live in lol.


----------



## gayorstraight

Are you talking about ladybush in particular or armpits and legs too?


----------



## Rox

No lol I don't like hair in the arm pits or legs, just the bush is sexy.


----------



## gayorstraight

Ahhh ok, more understandable now! Surely you like it neatened?


----------



## Shambles

Ack. The stray pube at the back of the throat is pure torture 

Is the main reason I tend to prefer the slick look. Although it does also feel rather lushy. Especially when in similarly hairless condition. Mmm... slippyslidey Goodness


----------



## Marmalade

@ rox: God damn all dem white wimmenz not accommodating your very specific yays or nays by not shaving to your idea of what's acceptable. You just made a huge post about how it was better with bush back in the old days because of how natural it is.

What a truly bizarre post to make.


----------



## gayorstraight

Shambles said:


> Ack. The stray pube at the back of the throat is pure torture
> 
> Is the main reason I tend to prefer the slick look. Although it does also feel rather lushy. Especially when in similarly hairless condition. Mmm... slippyslidey Goodness


My other half wouldn't accept it any other way, neither would I. Ick pubez


----------



## Shambles

^ I would definitely not except it. I would accept it but would probably complain enough to make it best for all concerned to make with the smoothio 



Marmalade said:


> You just made a huge post about how it was better with bush back in the old days because of how natural it is.



And as GoS pointed out, it's only actually "natural" if left completely wild along with pits, legs - even upper lip for that matter. I do hate the way people abuse the word "natural". Natural ≠ Good or Desirable (not necessarily anyway).


----------



## gayorstraight

I still don't get why the dude should be slated for his preferences but hey-ho. 

Cosmetic giants are the worst at abusing the word 'natural'. Pig shit is natural, still don't wanna rub it all over my face


----------



## Shambles

Pig shit is probably rather good for the skin. Actually probably not. Wouldn't surprise me though. Christ those cosmetics folk put some fukkin vile shite in their products. Seems like the more they cost the less you want to know what's in 'em. Despite the fact they do shit all of value anyway.


----------



## gayorstraight

Loving this particular derailment. EADD just loves it's gibberings


----------



## gayorstraight

pontifex01 said:


> Would you do it for 50 grand?


 Hell yeah! Is that bad?


----------



## Marmalade

Shambles said:


> And as GoS pointed out, it's only actually "natural" if left completely wild along with pits, legs - even upper lip for that matter. I do hate the way people abuse the word "natural". Natural ≠ Good or Desirable (not necessarily anyway).


aye, he posted a bizarre mess of contradictions


----------



## gayorstraight

pontifex01 said:


> Yes, like lamb placenta.
> 
> Mmmmmm, blended placenta in my hair... That's My secret, what's yours?
> 
> edit: I forgot "collagen" which is actually, in most cases, pig fat. People inject pig fat into their lips to make them fuller. You could call oral sex from someone who's had that a Bacon BJ. Quite catchy. Sounds like something you could order from McDonalds. And you probably could, in the right place, at the right time...


The Bacon BJ sounds deelish (even though I'm veggie and don't have a penis, I'd still order one) and somewhat back on topic.


----------



## gayorstraight

pontifex01 said:


> Na. I'd do it for 10. No less though.
> 
> Marmz stop berating the poor bastard. Jesus. All he said was that he liked bush, he simply didnt articulate it properly...
> Is your bush ginger and is that why you're so incensed?
> 
> Pardon my silliness. I have been chipping away at a number of idiotically simple yet stubborn problems on my computer for the past four hours and I'm close to snapping.
> 
> ....What was that noise?



Yeah, I'd do it for 10 too if I'm honest. 

Ponti. Step away from the computer. That noise was probably your patience running out


----------



## Marmalade

pontifex01 said:


> Na. I'd do it for 10. No less though.
> 
> Marmz stop berating the poor bastard. Jesus. All he said was that he liked bush, he simply didnt articulate it properly...
> Is your bush ginger and is that why you're so incensed?
> 
> Pardon my silliness. I have been chipping away at a number of idiotically simple yet stubborn problems on my computer for the past four hours and I'm close to snapping.
> 
> ....What was that noise?


I'm not incensed. It was a bizarre post to me, given he's sworn off white girls for the sake of bush. Seems pretty irrational choice making really


----------



## gayorstraight

Porn thread just got srs


----------



## Marmalade

No it didn't. Not really.


----------



## Marmalade

gayorstraight said:
			
		

> Fuck off



Now seems to have tho.

[Edit] lol at deleting your post.


----------



## gayorstraight

Fuck off marmalade


----------



## mydrugbuddy

marmz, of all the places i should find you its in the porn thread 

I sent (or thought i sent) you a pm about loads of stuff the other night, but when i checked in the morning, your settings dont allow pms.

Maybe it was for the best that you didnt get it, i cant remember too much of what i wanted to say, although i do have some scraps of paper with notes on it, knocking around the place.

what is your favourite type of porn ? Do you like CFNM > >?


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> Ack. The stray pube at the back of the throat is pure torture



urrrgh.. fuck... Being a Christian I miss out on all the good drugs, rock n roll music, TV shows after 11pm... but porn and promiscuity is one thing I don't miss.

I think most porn stars are usually pretty messed up to get into the industry... and when they get in they're usually treated like utter shite. Very seedy industry.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

maybe the mega starts get treated like prima donnas, the ones t the big budget end anyway,,,


----------



## Shambles

Yup. Pr0n peeps are notoriously fukked up. Can be a nasty ol' bizniz. Would help if the more legit, "classy" end of the pr0n industry wasn't also godawful. Sad fact is that it's often the sleazier end that makes better grot. Have noticed that "female friendly" pr0n is becoming pretty popular recently. Not that that term really means much but much of it is looks a lot less manky than the usual. Actually seen some properly classy pr0n that also highly wankable recently. Get the feeling there may be a bit of a backlash against all that cheapo, repetitive, cookie-cutter, mostly pretty frikkin shabby "gonzo" stuff. More women directors, better production values, presumably better working conditions for performers. But yeah, we all know the realities of the pr0n industry often ain't pretty. Am a boy though and thus lazy so why use my imagination when I can use my eyes?

That aside, what do pubes lodged at the back of the throat have to do with pr0n or promiscuity? I'm rather fond of the former and always have been. The whole topic of pornography actually. Wanking is also great though. Never been one for promiscuity, personally. Nor pubes.


----------



## gayorstraight

I believe you're referring to the 50 shades of grey effect there Shammy


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> Yup. Pr0n peeps are notoriously fukked up. Can be a nasty ol' bizniz. Would help if the more legit, "classy" end of the pr0n industry wasn't also godawful. Sad fact is that it's often the sleazier end that makes better grot. Have noticed that "female friendly" pr0n is becoming pretty popular recently. Not that that term really means much but much of it is looks a lot less manky than the usual. Actually seen some properly classy pr0n that also highly wankable recently. Get the feeling there may be a bit of a backlash against all that cheapo, repetitive, cookie-cutter, mostly pretty frikkin shabby "gonzo" stuff. More women directors, better production values, presumably better working conditions for performers. But yeah, we all know the realities of the pr0n industry often ain't pretty. Am a boy though and thus lazy so why use my imagination when I can use my eyes?
> 
> That aside, what do pubes lodged at the back of the throat have to do with pr0n or promiscuity? I'm rather fond of the former and always have been. The whole topic of pornography actually. Wanking is also great though. Never been one for promiscuity, personally. Nor pubes.



He's an intelligent boy, is old Shambles.

Except for the line about pubes and promiscuity... surely the two go together....ever heard of oral sex!?


----------



## Marmalade

gayorstraight said:


> I believe you're referring to the 50 shades of grey effect there Shammy



I highly doubt that piece of shit will ever influence porn in anything other than negative ways ...

maybe more related to this in terms of reasons, Shammy? More women are making it.

@ MDB: I honestly no longer watch porn. I'm a voyeur tho, in spirit, mainly submissive, but with a few assertive quirks. Strictly an imagination girl nowadays tho, in terms of porn that is, and overall, pretty vanilla. Molesting males generally gets a thumbs up from me tho.


----------



## Shambles

raas_2012 said:


> Except for the line about pubes and promiscuity... surely the two go together....ever heard of oral sex!?



Yes I have heard of oral sex... but what does oral sex have to do with promiscuity? 



gayorstraight said:


> I believe you're referring to the 50 shades of grey effect there Shammy



Shitey, second-rate, BDSM-tinged potboilers produce higher quality pr0n? How does that work out? 

How did the pr0n thread become so very confusing?!?


----------



## Marmalade

Shambles said:


> Shitey, second-rate, BDSM-tinged potboilers produce higher quality pr0n? How does that work out?



 %)


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> Yes I have heard of oral sex... but what does oral sex have to do with promiscuity?



ooook... oral sex... is a form of sex...... and promiscuity.....refers to sex before marriage...usually immoral.

Ce comprende?


----------



## Shambles

^ No. Cos you can have oral sex with somebody you're married to. Plus, premarital sex is not immoral - that's just fukkin moronic.



Marmalade said:


> maybe more related to this in terms of reasons, Shammy? More women are making it.



Sounds about right. I for one approve. Horribly oversimplified generalisation... buy women make better porn as a rule anyway. More likely to be sexy and visually appealing rather than queasy and ugly.


----------



## RLP

David Cameron wants to ban adult porn?

Fine, I don't watch that genre anyway.


----------



## Raasyvibe

RLP said:


> David Cameron wants to ban adult porn?
> 
> Fine, I don't watch that genre anyway.



Jimmy Saville is that you?


			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> ^ No. Cos you can have oral sex with somebody you're married to



So it's still a form of sex then.



			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> Plus, premarital sex is not immoral - that's just fukkin moronic.



Yeah, it's more egoistic based than the love and compassion of marital sex.


----------



## gayorstraight

Shambles said:


> Yes I have heard of oral sex... but what does oral sex have to do with promiscuity?
> 
> 
> 
> Shitey, second-rate, BDSM-tinged potboilers produce higher quality pr0n? How does that work out?
> 
> How did the pr0n thread become so very confusing?!?



Do you not watch This Morning?? Obviously more women are watching porn because of this book! Fact. That's why there's more "female friendly" porn around. Obviously. Jeez, don't you know anything??


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> Yeah, it's more egoistic based than the love and compassion of marital sex.



lawdy. limited thought processes or whut?

What about people who are together for long periods of time, say longer than the average marriage lasts, is the sex still more egotistical then?


----------



## Shambles

raas_2012 said:


> So it's still a form of sex then.
> 
> Yeah, it's more egoistic based than the love and compassion of marital sex.



Yes it is a form of sex... but you said only sex outside of marriage is a problem. I still don't get it. At all 

In what sense is premarital sex egotistic? You seriously trying to tell me that nobody who isn't married feels love or compassion for their partner?!? Frankly, the reverse is probably more often the case. But, in all honesty, one's marital status has precisely fuck all to do with whether or not you love or feel compassion for somebody you have sex with. I've been with my lil ladyfriend for over a decade now - that's longer than my mother's last marriage. It's been a far happier relationship too. Marriage would have been totally inappropriate. You literally have no idea what you are talking about.



gayorstraight said:


> Do you not watch This Morning?? Obviously more women are watching porn because of this book! Fact. That's why there's more "female friendly" porn around. Obviously. Jeez, don't you know anything??



Ha! Of course I don't watch This Morning :D

This is possibly how I know many things of actual value 

(admittedly this "50 Shades of Grey" effect I did not know about )


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:
			
		

> In what sense is premarital sex egotistic? You seriously trying to tell me that nobody who isn't married feels love or compassion for their partner?!? Frankly, the reverse is probably more often the case. But, in all honesty, one's marital status has precisely fuck all to do with whether or not you love or feel compassion for somebody you have sex with. I've been with my lil ladyfriend for over a decade now - that's longer than my mother's last marriage. It's been a far happier relationship too. Marriage would have been totally inappropriate. You literally have no idea what you are talking about.






Marmalade said:


> lawdy. limited thought processes or whut?
> 
> What about people who are together for long periods of time, say longer than the average marriage lasts, is the sex still more egotistical then?



No much more complicated than that.

I'd explain it better if I wasn't on the Gin and juice again.

meh, fuck the red text was pissing everyone off. How about  White?

I think relationships have an orientation. The reasons for this orientation are not always good. Sometimes the desires are animalistic, or perhaps egoistic. We make the mistake of confusing the physical body with the actual person. This discriminative route taps in touch with more animalistic desires.

I guess, I feel, true love is beyond this and about care.... I believe marriage is a confirmation of this, and an outlet for compassionate desires...so therefore I see promiscuous sex as more immoral and void of care.


----------



## Cornishman

If someone gets married their love is more meaningful. Higher powered and longer lasting.


----------



## Shambles

Thanks for putting that in white, Raas. Have never read such utter drivel in all my life and had to make an effort to read it. For a start it simply makes no sense - you seem to be using words in a distinctly non-standard way which makes it hard to know what you are actually trying to say. The bits I can make out are just pure nonsense. And frankly insulting. You really think you can stand in judgement over all unmarried people in relationships and tell them they are "animalistic"? That it's all about sex? Fuck you.


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> No much more complicated than that.
> 
> I'd explain it better if I wasn't on the Gin and juice again.
> 
> meh, fuck the red text was pissing everyone off. How about  White?
> 
> I think relationships have an orientation. The reasons for this orientation are not always good. Sometimes the desires are animalistic, or perhaps egoistic. We make the mistake of confusing the physical body with the actual person. This discriminative route taps in touch with more animalistic desires.
> 
> I guess, I feel, true love is beyond this and about care.... I believe marriage is a confirmation of this, and an outlet for compassionate desires...so therefore I see promiscuous sex as more immoral and void of care.



That didn't answer my question tho. I understand all you wrote however.

So, again, what about people who are still together in a (common law) relationship, longer than the average marriage actually lasts, do you just automatically assume their 'orientation' is a negative one, based on ego, and that their sex is less caring and compassionate than those who are married?


----------



## gayorstraight

Shambles said:


> Thanks for putting that in white, Raas. Have never read such utter drivel in all my life and had to make an effort to read it. For a start it simply makes no sense - you seem to be using words in a distinctly non-standard way which makes it hard to know what you are actually trying to say. The bits I can make out are just pure nonsense. And frankly insulting. You really think you can stand in judgement over all unmarried people in relationships and tell them they are "animalistic"? That it's all about sex? Fuck you.


Ermm yeah, second this. 

Wtf have I just read?? Lol


----------



## RLP

I third it. I deeply love the girl I'm having sex with to but according you it's just animalistic fucking because we can't get married yet, but I guess, when she turns 16 in a few years and we eventually get married, the relationship is consummated and all is okay? Fuck you.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:


> That didn't answer my question tho. I understand all you wrote however.
> 
> So, again, what about people who are still together in a (common law) relationship, longer than the average marriage actually lasts, do you just automatically assume their 'orientation' is a negative one, based on ego, and that their sex is less caring and compassionate than those who are married?



oh God.... this gin and juice is really kicking in... im even blasphemising now.....

This was the best reply out of the 3 above so i'll answer it.

We're differentiating between true love (soul mates) and false love (You've got a pot of money, I love you)

And when 2 soul mates find each other, the love leads to marriage. The orientation is more noble... care and understanding.

Marriage and relationships are often formed for the wrong reasons... perhaps I shouldn't use "Marital" as the term true for soul mates... the spirituality forums call it "twin flames" but I find that term way too corny


----------



## gayorstraight

RLP said:


> I third it. I deeply love the girl I'm having sex with to but according you it's just animalistic fucking because we can't get married yet, but I guess, when she turns 16 in a few years and we eventually get married, the relationship is consummated and all is okay? Fuck you.



Now the porn thread is confusing  

Dunno if srs


----------



## Raasyvibe

RLP said:


> I third it. I deeply love the girl I'm having sex with to but according you it's just animalistic fucking because we can't get married yet, but I guess, when she turns 16 in a few years and we eventually get married, the relationship is consummated and all is okay? Fuck you.



Jimmy Saville it's you


----------



## Nicklazz

chill all, lets talk hardcore porn.


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> oh God.... this gin and juice is really kicking in... im even blasphemising now.....
> 
> This was the best reply out of the 3 above so i'll answer it.
> 
> We're differentiating between true love (soul mates) and false love (You've got a pot of money, I love you)
> 
> And when 2 soul mates find each other, the love leads to marriage. The orientation is more noble... care and understanding.
> 
> Marriage and relationships are often formed for the wrong reasons... perhaps I shouldn't use "Marital" as the term true for soul mates... the spirituality forums call it "twin flames" but I find that term way too corny


I had a soul mate once, for 11 years. We're no longer together. 

So even tho it felt like it at the time, I guess he really couldn't have been my soul mate (otherwise we'd still be together) and we really therefore can't have been having caring or meaningful sex afterall then?

[edit]

PS: s to RLP


----------



## gayorstraight

Nicklazz said:


> chill all, lets talk hardcore porn.


Yes, please.


----------



## Shambles

raas_2012 said:


> We're differentiating between true love (soul mates) and false love (You've got a pot of money, I love you)



And again you make with the drivel-spout. How does money even play a part in anything? Can assure you I've never had any and very few of the women I've dallied with have either. And when they did it was really none of my bizniz. Law of averages innit - some people have money so am bound to be with one 'of em every once in a while.

And have I ever met a "soul mate" (or at least people I thought of that way... and mostly still do). Two or three that I can think of. This is entirely normal - the notion that people have only one "soul mate" is beyond ridiculous and observably false. I'm sure I will meet more too. I will be extremely unlikely to marry anybody though cos I disapprove of marriage on principle. I've actually never come across anybody who was happily married. Admittedly it's a pretty small pot of married people I've ever come across anyway. Plenty divorced people, mind. The whole marriage thing seems to be the kiss of death to any relationship and only makes things messy.

Love, compassion and commitment, on t'other hand, I'm actually quite big on. From a personal perspective you really couldn't have picked a time the suggestion that unmarried couples don't have such things (or they are just illusory and clearly not as true or real as married people have). This is absolutely not your fault. But it really is pretty fukkin offensive in general.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:


> I had a soul mate once, for 11 years. We're no longer together.
> 
> So even tho it felt like it at the time, I guess he really couldn't have been my soul mate (otherwise we'd still be together) and we really therefore can't have been having caring or meaningful sex afterall then?
> 
> [edit]
> 
> PS: s to RLP



It's tricky. Soul-mate love should originate from care and understanding. Relationships outside of this are more self-fulfilling (We look to the partner with our own concerns, rather than concerns for them)

Egoistic desires can ruin true companionship. I found my true love at the age of 21... im writing in white now coz this is personal and very boring... and im pissed.... but she place egoistic desires foremost that ruined everything... now I have to wonder why God fates me with such an idiot.... man im rambling now... excuse me the only way around this is more gin and juice....ooooh yeahhhh


----------



## Albion

Lest we forget.


----------



## Nicklazz

I love gangbang, do you guys too? DAP and DP them young girls, go go go.


----------



## Shambles

Okay, some porn...






Well, sort of. Is damnably sexy all the same.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> Okay, some porn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sort of. Is damnably sexy all the same.



Come on... get a life.... failing that, at least watch some real porn


----------



## Nicklazz

U havin a beef with him raas, Shambles mate? :D


----------



## Shambles

You 'avin a larf, Raas? Few things in life are sexier than women cumming 

Also, seems like the vidembed thingy doesn't like playlists cos there were quite a few others after that one.

EDIT: But if you want "real" porn then enjoy 

EDIT 2: "Female Friendly" pron I do believe. Although it is but a lil blowie. Kinda classy compared to yer average short blowie clip though.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> You 'avin a larf, Raas? Few things in life are sexier than women cumming
> 
> Also, seems like the vidembed thingy doesn't like playlists cos there were quite a few others after that one.



lol... I never watched the end of it the first time; just seen what happened.

Stupid woman. Should read less horny literature if it effects her so much.


----------



## Shambles

I kinda doubt it was the book that made here gooey. The whole point of that series is to get pornchix to see how long they can last reading out loud before the high-powered vibrator they are sat on gets too intense


----------



## Albion

On my last peevee adventure I found a great series of pr0ns by the name of Yanks. Good for anybody who fancies girls (18+ ). Totally inoffensive stuff, but well made and therefore hot (IMHO).

Pr0n

Lots of pr0n


----------



## Raasyvibe

pontifex01 said:


> I love it when the ever-equitable Shambles tells someone to fuck off :D. It's like a solar eclipse



Lol, did I really get a "fuck you" out of shambles? I must have been in some state. 

Don't know why anyone reads my drunken rants, at least I had the sense to put it in white for all your sakes.

Am paying now though. This is not nice. Think I'm gonna give up on the Gin and replace it with pot... Less hangovers and stupidity in place of increased laziness. Probably a positive step.


----------



## Shambles

Ugh. Tell me about it. Virtually every time I drink I either get horribly maudlin and depressed or horribly aggressive (thankfully not violent cos there's nobody to be violent to). Also means I can sometimes tend to pass out and wake up to find pr0m still going on the pooter. In reality I rather like waking up to find fanny, when it's porn fanny and I'm ridiculously hungover and somewhat confused about what occurred the night before it's less welcome though 

Switch to better drugs, Raas 

And given actual porn is being posted at the moment, found this highly amusing in fairly recent past. Utterly bogstandard porn clip made hilarious by the fact the gal is clearly a noob and the bloke is kinda big and all she can say throughout (and she says it a _lot_) is "Wow!". Is a slight thing I know, but really did make me snigger really rather a lot. Perhaps I was in some way intoxicated 

Shy vs Big


----------



## Albion

pontifex01 said:


> Qft. Specifically, plugged methoxetamine



Out of the frying pan and into the fryer 

Raas' text system will slowly evaporate into total abstraction.


----------



## Raasyvibe

pontifex01 said:


> Qft. Specifically, plugged methoxetamine
> 
> Might wise you up some.


Ha, if that's my only choice then I guess from now on I'll just have to go completely sober!












(where do u get it from and how far up do u have to stick it...and tell me how it feels like)


----------



## Kronos

Best porn vid ever


----------



## Albion

ColourfulKronos said:


> Best porn vid ever



Oh god ahahaha!!!

The girls sound like Floop's Fooglies.


----------



## kingme

ColourfulKronos said:


> Best porn vid ever



LMFAO if there ever was one..... wish i could email this to everyone of my friends, but i got few enough as it is....


----------



## Shambles

*titters*

The reversed ones always made me snigger in me yoof. There's just summat intrinsically hilarious about a fella hoovering up jizz from various places with his nob whilst pulling stupid faces.


----------



## kingme

i always ask myself how come the girls in real life dont just burst into laughter when they see a guy at orgasm?? i mean im sure i look like a moron having a seizure or something. i also temporarily loose the ability to speak or count.

actually, thats a scientific fact! just you try counting or simple math while you have your next fap-gasm.


----------



## pinkpapaver

I wanted to see nights epiphany in here.  ah well, i'll just check every forum for every person called graceland for her or phone the nsa.

that 50 shades is a creepy book .  it's shit and it's creepy.  and it's corny.  the mother the crack whore


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Faye kane is writing a book, or has just written it. Some of it is pretty fucking hardcore from snippets shes posted.


----------



## Fotze

I don't much like that 50 shades book! Girls seem to though


----------



## PlayHard

Shambles said:


> Ugh. Tell me about it. Virtually every time I drink I either get horribly maudlin and depressed or horribly aggressive (thankfully not violent cos there's nobody to be violent to). Also means I can sometimes tend to pass out and wake up to find pr0m still going on the pooter. In reality I rather like waking up to find fanny, when it's porn fanny and I'm ridiculously hungover and somewhat confused about what occurred the night before it's less welcome though
> 
> Switch to better drugs, Raas
> 
> And given actual porn is being posted at the moment, found this highly amusing in fairly recent past. Utterly bogstandard porn clip made hilarious by the fact the gal is clearly a noob and the bloke is kinda big and all she can say throughout (and she says it a _lot_) is "Wow!". Is a slight thing I know, but really did make me snigger really rather a lot. Perhaps I was in some way intoxicated
> 
> Shy vs Big



sounds like you've been tryna jam your cock in the floppy drive of your "pooter"


----------



## The Liberal Media

Disgusting and degrading 
heres proof 

NSFW
http://motherless.com/C8C2ABB

I havent seen the clip for a long time, nor do I want to again, ( once was enough) but it really nails home how women are objectified in the industry , for fuck sakes most of them only do it to make a quick name for themselves and then start hooking with private clients, that tells you all you need to know about the moralities of this so called " empowering" industry

The only good thing about porn was that it inspired this beauty & not the other way around 






BTW masturbation is a sin, talk to your local church of jesus christ of latter day saints bishop if you feel its out of control


----------



## PlayHard

The Liberal Media said:


> Disgusting and degrading
> heres proof
> 
> NSFW
> http://motherless.com/C8C2ABB
> 
> I havent seen the clip for a long time, nor do I want to again, ( once was enough) but it really nails home how women are objectified in the industry , for fuck sakes most of them only do it to make a quick name for themselves and then start hooking with private clients, that tells you all you need to know about the moralities of this so called " empowering" industry
> 
> The only good thing about porn was that it inspired this beauty & not the other way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW masturbation is a sin, talk to your local church of jesus christ of latter day saints bishop if you feel its out of control



the day my local jesus christ/vicar stops noncing kid's is the day ill stop yanking my plank


----------



## The Liberal Media

But when you dont have a wank it increases your internal energy , called ojas in eastern traditions, you certainly feel more vibrant clear headed and alert ( imho)
porn is evil cos it for the most part it encourages the sole aspect of intimacy as opposed to  being with a partner
you lack the feminine aspect of divinity ( moreso if your wanking away in a basement like most guys on the net undoubtedly do)

Im not saying its evil ( I actually take that statement back) or if you cant watch porn in a healthy relationship with a partner, just saying it can in many cases rob you of the potential to  fully realise your potential both by yourself and in a partnership 

christ i really gotta lay off the drugs im getting wayy too serious for 2pm


----------



## parttime crackhead

Good one TLM. I know we all feel a bit  after just cracking one out but you've taken it a bit far. You'll feel fine in a few minutes and you'll be back scudding the end off it before you know it.


----------



## Shambles

Bwahahahahahahhahhahaa! :D

I've never understood the "wanking is just bad, m'kay" brigade. If you aren't having regular sex - for whatever reason - then you wank. Actually even with regular sex you probably wank but that is not relevant to this particular point. Is not quite the same for gals, but for boys you just get a crippling case of the blue balls and end up eventually just jizzing in your sleep anyway. Balls don't stop making sperm just cos you stop wanking. Balls can only hold so much. It's gotta come out one way or another anyway so why not make the most of it?


----------



## parttime crackhead

Word. Even getting your hole whenever you like doesn't stop wanking. It's not the same thing. Sometimes a quick ham shank is all that's needed lol.

Edit - Actually, I probably wank more during periods of regular shagging. Probably because I think about it more.


----------



## The Liberal Media

What to Expect When You're Expecting a Porn Career
by Kayden Kross

NSFW warning !!!


http://www.xcritic.com/blogs/blog.php?blogID=3810

I hope all youse sad cunts in yer basements read this when your tugging one out !!!

And be ashamed !!!


----------



## ncy

Currently, the best site for non-stop druginfluenced megawanking is probably http://tpbporn.info. It lists porn torrents on the pirate bay *with screens*!


----------



## backroll

TLM...ha ha! thank you! a guy starts throwing up off camera as well 

pretty miserable situation for the poor lass  pregnant as well


----------



## ICEDUp

Only off a gang of speed is when porn comes in handy..I fuck wit a fifi between mattress for dayz!!!! Its feels delicious oh sooo delicious (I'm power fuckin it as I type) nooooo type of nuttin whatsoever ....


----------



## kingme

nice vid with nice looking girls. nsfw of course. http://xhamster.com/movies/2277498/spanish_teen_amateur_swingers.661.html


----------



## maxalfie

On Monday 21st October on Channel 4 at 10pm is a programme titled 'Date My Porn Star'.
Three British men explore the boundaries between sexual fantasy & reality as they travel to meet their favourite adult film stars. 
Should be an interesting behind the scenes look at what the girls really go through.


----------



## kingme

bump this thread!

need new places to visit online. free of course.
(also curious to see if this post will change the way i see this thread. for some reason it shows it has 22 pages but i cant go past 20...)


----------



## Albion

http://www.veneisse.com/blog/389-2/


----------



## NightsEpiphany

pinkpapaver said:


> I wanted to see nights epiphany in here.  ah well, i'll just check every forum for every person called graceland for her or phone the nsa.
> 
> that 50 shades is a creepy book .  it's shit and it's creepy.  and it's corny.  the mother the crack whore



I'm here man.. wassup? Sounds really urgent!!

I've never read Shades of Grey. Someone left a copy here for me , but if its 'shit and creepy' i might give it a miss. 

Those blow jobs cracked me up Kronus. Thats like the real deal.. having a laugh with it rather than clinical, posy porn star willy lovin' :D


----------



## foolsgold

Kronos said:


> Best porn vid ever



funny as fuck


----------



## foolsgold

[video]http://muchosucko.com/112337/WEIRD-SHIT-GOING-ON-IN-THIS-PORNO[/video] http://muchosucko.com/119242/Fucking-nuns

http://muchosucko.com/119248/The-Meanest-Breakdowns


----------



## Mendo_K

I thought you told us not to go on mucho sucking what gives? 

Needs more chavley court or fake taxi. Google is your friend. Not gonna pay up you filthy whore? Alright then Ima drive down this lane and you can suck my fat cabbie chubb on until were done.


----------



## foolsgold

they removed the problem [video]http://www.xnxx.com/video6080085/sweet_blackhair_have_luxury_solo_action[/video] i am in love


----------



## knock

edit: better shot


----------



## Nicklazz

whats up with the empty post knock? Got no more to say?


----------



## Bearlove

kingme said:


> bump this thread!
> 
> need new places to visit online. free of course.
> (also curious to see if this post will change the way i see this thread. for some reason it shows it has 22 pages but i cant go past 20...)



... can not advertise (knock said).  Hoop.com ?


----------



## knock

ah one of them is it? Is that better?


----------



## Tangerine Dream

I had a playlist with animated works (disney, pixar, dream works stuff) playing in front of my family... then some porn came on which I'd forgot to delete. It won't wash off! (the shame)

All about the HD porn now. Before I used the full potential of my laptop screen I might as well have been an old man watching porn with no glasses on? or something.


----------



## dopemegently

I'm into this 3d CGI animated porn; it's sexy as fuck tbh I prefer it to live actors. I'd love to share some, but don't have a frigging clue how to add images to a post from an ipad unfortunately.


----------



## foolsgold

[video]http://www.xvideos.com/video1483713/kayden_kross[/video]


----------



## Confield

LOL, I have a bit mixed feelings about stimulant use, you see they always lead to monomaniacal wankathons that last for hours and hours... usually feeling only exhausted and somewhat disappointed afterwards.

I just had a kind of funny experience on friday when plugged some 2-DPMP.... This lead to mastubating in front of my computer for 12-13 hrs and I shit you not. I think during the last 6 hrs I wasnt even hard at any point, just fondling my shrimp and searching for that one perfect thing. btw this intensely monotonic and prolonged stroking eventually lead to an abrasion and my dick swelling up painfully. shouldve used more lube or tried different strokes, but when you've locked into that zone... there's nothing else.

ps. have no worries, my dick is getting better every day. no swelling anymore, just a bit sore.

pps. I usually use motherless.com for searching mostly only amateur vids; BJ, HJ, cumshots on tits, facials etc. If anyone knows a better venue for this sort of stuff feel free to inform me


----------



## foolsgold

lmfao that sounds like me every time i score you will notice i vanish from blue light not all of it is spent spanking the monkey but a hell of a lot of it is 

http://www.xvideos.com/video6638340/mf-hmke-3591-8 

http://www.xvideos.com/video6317488/milf_kendra_lust_fucks_stepson_and_his_gf_giselle_mari


----------



## DragonFly31

I am at that stage where the porn doesn't even really excite me anymore that much... The years of eternal wanks have had my enjoyment begone... But for sure actual sex _with the right person_ is much better. There are some people with which sex is terribly boring or un-satisfactory in every way...

There was a girl for instance that made some blatent inclinations towards me, and, well, even though she was a little fat and ugly, well, I couldn't say no. That is until she got undressed. Then, whatever little attraction I had toward her went out of me... I had to force myself to fuck her. I did it quickly and hard. And I felt dirty for days after.


----------



## Raasyvibe

ha, I just read my drunken rants about Christiannity and sex on the previous page.

Why do you people even talk to me when I'm like that?


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

DragonFly31 said:


> I am at that stage where the porn doesn't even really excite me anymore that much... The years of eternal wanks have had my enjoyment begone... But for sure actual sex _with the right person_ is much better. There are some people with which sex is terribly boring or un-satisfactory in every way...
> 
> There was a girl for instance that made some blatent inclinations towards me, and, well, even though she was a little fat and ugly, well, I couldn't say no. That is until she got undressed. Then, whatever little attraction I had toward her went out of me... I had to force myself to fuck her. I did it quickly and hard. And I felt dirty for days after.



If you make eye contact with your reflection the moment you bust in a 'wrong one' you feel so dirty it changes your nationality to French. True fax is true!


----------



## mydrugbuddy

DragonFly31 said:


> I am at that stage where the porn doesn't even really excite me anymore that much... .



yeah i think that using mephedrone, plus having had unlmited access to it for about 14 years its just not exciting or even vaguely interesting most of the time anymore. Mephedrone made it all very exciting and when that ran out i think it just speeded up a 'getting bored of this now' reaction that would have happened gradually over time anyway.


----------



## knock




----------



## Marmalade

is that meant to be a picture or a vid?

It's insanely boring if its a pic


----------



## knock

shut it. Vid coming up.


----------



## Marmalade

looks like a dead boring vid tho ;p

lets see if any of this stuff it still hosted ... test ... 

1

*NSFW*:


----------



## Marmalade

2


*NSFW*:


----------



## Raasyvibe

eLW owns the im fucked thread.

FoolsGold owns the Music thread.

ColtDan owns gibberings...

Marms, I nominate you for the porn thread.


----------



## Marmalade

3


*NSFW*:


----------



## Marmalade

4


*NSFW*:


----------



## Marmalade

5


*NSFW*: 










































































































tats


----------



## Raasyvibe

Well, no-ones beating that.


----------



## Marmalade

6


*NSFW*:


----------



## Marmalade

7


*NSFW*: 













































































































Too many repeats. all this pron viewing is making me go blind


----------



## Marmalade

8

*NSFW*:


----------



## Marmalade

9

*NSFW*:


----------



## Marmalade

10


*NSFW*:


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:
			
		

>



Marmz that's gross. And she looks about 14.


You clearly have a thing for teenage girls, don't you? (Great thread contributions though)


----------



## Marmalade

LOL not enough poo for you?

I can soon remedy that. I can give you an exhaustive supply to PM whomever you want then


[edit]
If I go for women at all, it tends to be strong, dominant older women, or women who are dominant and look act older than they are.

Younger women are very attractive in a physical way though. 

I dont think she's underage btw, otherwise I wouldnt have posted it


----------



## Marmalade

Oh, and I just remembered. I do have a bit of a fondness for half crazy, barbituate chomping older blonde bints, like Anna Nichol Smith. Ones that clearly need a little looking after ... and slur their words when they attempt to talk

too many viewings of Shannon Tweed softcore porn movies from when I was younger I recon


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:


> LOL not enough poo for you?
> 
> I can soon remedy that. I can give you an exhaustive supply



Your GIF collection is truely boundless! you're even freaking me out a little now. 

Keep the scat-porn to yourself for the time being... I'm only half way through your mega pervy collection. I don't think the girls are underage, no, but a couple are disconcertingly close to the limit. lol


----------



## jackie jones

[video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4bc_1256330662[/video]

Mostly heroin overdoses and suicides.


----------



## Raasyvibe

jackie jones said:


> [video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4bc_1256330662[/video]
> 
> Mostly heroin overdoses and suicides.



Brilliant link. I admit to totally forgetting to mention how shitty the porn industry is and how low girls feel before they get involved in it. Must be tremendously low on self respect, and generally quite a horrible thing to subject yourself to, to be reduced to an object for thousands of pervs on the internet to gawp at you.


----------



## Marmalade

jackie jones said:


> [video]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4bc_1256330662[/video]
> 
> Mostly heroin overdoses and suicides.


yeah, porn's meant to be arousing in someway. If you're getting aroused over that then you should check out the mental health thread rather than posting in this one.


----------



## Raasyvibe

^ I think he's trying to bring attention to the problems associated with the porn industry. The deeper issues which lie behind the photography.


----------



## MargaritaPassion

eurghh i have never understood ANYBODY who can do crack without having heroin as it gives you the worst comedowns..and also seems to make people so overly horny....which is probably also why i don't get that porn shit either anymore...I get fed up with people comparing using heroin it to the best orgasm as i believe when you truly become a junkie sex become so disposable, boring, not worth the effort... and I think even primitive...


----------



## Marmalade

MargaritaPassion said:


> .I get fed up with people comparing using heroin it to the best orgasm as i believe when you truly become a junkie sex become so disposable, boring, not worth the effort... and I think even primitive...


people do that? hrmn, that's a new one on me




raas_2012 said:


> ^ I think he's trying to bring attention to the problems associated with the porn industry. The deeper issues which lie behind the photography.



I tend not to like or reproduce/post generic porn industry stuff. I mainly post erotica, which is more often than not consensual acts between between couples, or individual models on their own who enjoy modelling  ... some may slip through, but generally I do think about what I'm posting and it's not that often industry stuff, like the still knock posted above, which I have zero interested in, gets past me.



last post. way too tired. 'nite folks 


*NSFW*:


----------



## jackie jones

Damn it, Marmalade! I was not beating off to that!


----------



## MargaritaPassion

Marmalade said:


> people do that? hrmn, that's a new one on me




maybe i said it wrong sorry i am german my english is shit but in trainspotting they compare the high you get from heroin with the best orgasm


----------



## swedger77

Marmz porn


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Marmz, you have great taste in porn. If thats not an oxymoron, just saying that. You can keep the scat porn though thanks.


----------



## Shambles

^ She certainly does. And largely fine examples of the bit of the porn industry Raas is ignoring. The less industrial side tends to be far better in just about every way imaginable.



raas_2012 said:


> Brilliant link. I admit to totally forgetting to mention how shitty the porn industry is and how low girls feel before they get involved in it. Must be tremendously low on self respect, and generally quite a horrible thing to subject yourself to, to be reduced to an object for thousands of pervs on the internet to gawp at you.



Bit of a generalisation there, Raas. Which is not like you at all 

Much of the porn industry is notoriously iffy but not all of it. Just most of it.



knock said:


>



Just like to congratulate you on amusing me every time I open this page cos it's right at the top and sits there for quite some time whilst the rest of the page loads. We should make that a feature or summat :D


----------



## mydrugbuddy

i guess the porn that is directed and produced by females is less about the objectification of females as sex objects. That may be total bullshit though, as ultimately all porn is all about turning both females and males into nothing but sexual objects. Maybe it would be more accurate to say that porn produced by females turns the males into the sexual objects, as in the CFNM fetish stuff, where the males are made the objects of humiliation and the females are in complete control, rather than the cum all over her face stuff, where no amount of ham acting and fake orgasms can hide their disgust.


----------



## Shambles

You really do have a bit of a thing for that CFNM stuff don't you, MDB :D

I wouldn't say female-directed porn is necessarily any different to male-directed pron - it really rather depends on the director whether they be male or female (or perhaps somewhere in between this being the porn industry and all). I've seem some properly rancid female-directed porn.

I agree that the mainstream stuff can be all but unwatchable cos it's so utterly mechanical and joyless.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

you've noticed. How very observant of you. I only recall mentioning it twice.


----------



## maxalfie

No longer being a viewer of porn what is CFNM porn?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

clothed females naked males: for example


----------



## Sammy G

Fucking hell. I should know never to click on the top thread and just assume it's Gibberings. 

As you were.


----------



## maxalfie

mydrugbuddy said:


> clothed females naked males: for example



Oh right, thanks Mdb.Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Sammy G said:


> Fucking hell. I should know never to click on the top thread and just assume it's Gibberings.
> 
> As you were.



hahaha, i hope no work colleague or manager happened to be looking at your screen in that instant. My apologies if that was the case !


----------



## mydrugbuddy

maxalfie said:


> Oh right, thanks Mdb.Whatever floats your boat.



She is beatiful though eh ? I think she was just a genuine girl on a night out, rather than being one of the 'paid actresses' none of whome were as pretty and fresh as this girl.


----------



## Sammy G

mydrugbuddy said:


> hahaha, i hope no work colleague or manager happened to be looking at your screen in that instant. My apologies if that was the case !



I wouldn't have minded my fucking manager seeing it! He might have mistaken me for somebody with a normal, healthy sex drive or something. 

It's _my_ eyes that will have to recover. 



mydrugbuddy said:


> pretty and fresh



Not at all scary.


----------



## Shambles

mydrugbuddy said:


> you've noticed. How very observant of you. I only recall mentioning it twice.



_Twice?!?_ Maybe just a tad wee few times more than twice, MDB 



Sammy G said:


> Fucking hell. I should know never to click on the top thread and just assume it's Gibberings.
> 
> As you were.



*waves at sammy's workmates*


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Shambles said:


> _Twice?!?_ Maybe just a tad wee few times more than twice, MDB



Oh dear, the amount of info ive unwittingly given away about myself, almost inevitably whilst trashed on something or other could prove embarrasing at some point.


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> ^ I think he's trying to bring attention to the problems associated with the porn industry. The deeper issues which lie behind the photography.



How deep seated are we talking here? .... the really nitty-gritty issues, that compel one to send revealing and explicit pictures of their poo in PMs? 
That's actually seen as a bi-product of being 'in love' in some communities, Razzle ;p ... Did the gesture create the desired response btw?


----------



## Shambles

Ha! That pic is really rather extraordinarily creepy even by scat standards :D


----------



## Sprout

Is it just me who finds BDSM porn to just be a bit weird?
I like it in the bedroom, but watching it just makes me cringe.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

does that translate as fat Dom women wearing leather clothing chaining up and then whipping blokes ? That's never really been my cup of tea either.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:
			
		

> the really nitty-gritty issues, that compel one to send revealing and explicit pictures of their poo in PMs?
> That's actually seen as a bi-product of being 'in love' in some communities, Razzle ;p ... Did the gesture create the desired response btw?




marmalade, you didn't seem to mind? 

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/691097-Snoo-V7-Late-autumn-snoos?p=12146102&viewfull=1#post12146102



Marmalade said:


> Sometimes extra special content arrives in your inbox, that comes as a complete and utter surprise. The kind of content that can put a smile on your face for a week. Today was one of those days. Very surprised, and urm, very much appreciated; and like most perfect works of art, very aesthetically pleasing too (among other things).
> Definitely treasurable stuff tho.
> 
> Also
> 
> SD goods being delivered shortly after have induced even more smiling and excitement this morning.
> 
> Today has started off to a fantastic start.
> 
> Thank you muchly to the bearers of unexpected surprises


----------



## Sprout

mydrugbuddy said:


> does that translate as fat Dom women wearing leather clothing chaining up and then whipping blokes ? That's never really been my cup of tea either.



That's what I'm getting it: the online stuff just seems to be OTT.


----------



## Marmalade

Shambles said:


> Ha! That pic is really rather extraordinarily creepy even by scat standards :D


Well, I wouldn't really label that scat, it's a bit special. 

She's beaming with pride (and rightly so), and flaunting the masterpiece she's just created. 

With all the will in the world neither Nigella or Delia could surpass this ladies talents


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> marmalade, you didn't seem to mind?
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/691097-Snoo-V7-Late-autumn-snoos?p=12146102&viewfull=1#post12146102



That was referring to someone, and something else, completely. Which I don't mind repeating was both extremely appreciated, and entirely worthy of the gushing praise 

I was not given the privilege of your poo pics. I respect that you were saving them for a very special lady. You can't beat a bit 'o romance, & distributing a master-crafted collection of personal poo pics is as good an attempt as any. It's kinda sweet in it's own way, and I was fairly impressed you went ahead with it.


----------



## Raasyvibe

^ She's lying, and I appreciate the gushing praise entirely.


Er, in seriousness tho:



			
				raas said:
			
		

> I think he's trying to bring attention to the problems associated with the porn industry. The deeper issues which lie behind the photography.






			
				Marmalade said:
			
		

> ^ I think he's trying to bring attention to the problems associated with the porn industry. The deeper issues which lie behind the photography.
> How deep seated are we talking here? .... the really nitty-gritty issues, that compel one to send revealing and explicit pictures of their poo in PMs?
> That's actually seen as a bi-product of being 'in love' in some communities, Razzle ;p ... Did the gesture create the desired response btw?



On a more serious note, didn't mean to belittle you and your hundreds of GIF's by getting moralistic on porn. I was feeling very floaty and compassionate from too much H and was feeling very compassionate towards "jackie_jones's" for posting his video.

It's true that personally I'm a believer that porn is not good and the industry is saturated with abuse and demoralisation... and I do believe it's important to create awareness of this now and then.

At the same time I don't want to appear all _holier than thou_ as some do find it compelling and don't see reason not to see it. So if this is the case with you, and you enjoy your tumblr downloads then best to you. Just I won't be joining in this time. Except maybe the catwoman ones... oh and the cutie with the tattoos!


----------



## Marmalade

Wont be joining in?! .... You'll still end up sifting through them to judge whether they're suitable or not. 
It's a dirty job but someone's gotta do it*** ;p ... 


**We care a lot!*


[edit] I dont disagree with your stance either really .. generic industry porn isn't my thing. I'm more of a romantic perv myself and a lot of what I see out there makes me wince.


----------



## Raasyvibe

lol, you and your youtube links. You're getting worse than FoolsGold!

Other than the abuse in the industry, I believe there is so much more behind the pictures and they should not be taken as face value. particularly, a lot of woman (and men, I guess) find it makes them feel better about themselves to take explicit pics, perhaps to overcome body image issues. taking into our perception the esteem complexes that drive people to picture themselves like this, they don't come across so appealing. 

I'd be interested in other's thoughts on the photo's, but as an example when I say I don't look at the porn, it's not coz I'm "missing out on the fun", it's because I generally don't find the people in them attractive in that sense. 

For instance.. let me review...I think it was post *3* clicked at random:




*NSFW*: 












How thick is that make-up? How much fake-tan has she used? And how much silicone has she had injected?

Total turn off. Probably spent hours trying to look glamorous; totally miserable inside. Wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. 


*NSFW*: 











You can't even see a face? That could be *anyone* My Mum??? I think it's wrong to perv over someone you do not know.


*NSFW*: 












WTF? again no face... probably some insecure woman who's been dumped a few too many times, trying to feel attractive by taking pics. nowt sexy about that.


*NSFW*: 












LOL...Dispoportionate arse-to-body ratio. At least she had the curtesy to put something over her face
/cunt


*NSFW*: 












Nicer I guess, but again how thick is that make-up and how many hours did it take to get right? again, probably looks like another person under the layers of foundation


*NSFW*: 












 Fucking hell...


*NSFW*: 












what has she pumped into those breasts that were probably big enough as it was?  You gotta be a bit mucked up to take pictures like that... probably again, been dumped by loads of guys and made "drastic", regrettable changes to her body to feel good about herself.




am I making sense?? or being overly critical?? thoughts?


----------



## Shambles

Yes you're being overly-critical, Raas. On the one hand you're complaining about objectification and on the other you're objectifying. And the bewbies in that last pic ain't fake I'd be fairly sure of that.


----------



## maxalfie

Agree Shambles,the boobs in the last picture don't look fake to me, they just look naturally large.
I can't recall where I saw it but someone posted photographs of pornstars with & without makeup on and the difference was astonishing.You would honestly think that they were different people as they looked totally different once makeup had been plastered on.


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> l
> am I making sense?? or being overly critical?? thoughts?


Your observations may have some vague physical truths, but not really because if you think the last girl you posted wasn't all natural, then you're out of your MIND. I'd hazard the one before her is also natural given her body shape and density

You're definitely making sense to me, but sorry to say that a lot of what you just wrote was offensively judgmental, and if you want to establish an environment where women can feel secure about themselves, you're doing the exact opposite to how one would go about achieving it. 

You must be trolling. You simply cannot be this ignorant. I'm serious with that too Raas.

Dispoportionate arse-to-body ratio? You're sublimely out of order, and your understanding of women ... well .. you're reading very elaborately into what you want to be true from those pictures, to justify your pretty low opinion of anyone baring flesh, which tells me you know nothing about the people posing in them (or why they might enjoy doing it). I can't tell you their histories, but nor would I make any up (unless it was last thing at night before sleeping and I intentionally wanted to ;p)

Sooooooo way off, on so many levels. You can't even tell the difference between obviously natural boobs and not naturals. Your imaginative backstory for each of these women leaves me speechless.

[edit]
The first pic you put up, the woman is clearly _playing _a fantasy figure ...  sexy librarian etc etc ... Not my cup of tea, but it's not revolting, you can tell she's beautiful behind the image. And what of it if she wasn't? Stone the witch!


----------



## Shambles

^ That.



maxalfie said:


> I can't recall where I saw it but someone posted photographs of pornstars with & without makeup on and the difference was astonishing.You would honestly think that they were different people as they looked totally different once makeup had been plastered on.



Saw summat similar quite recently where ostensibly "ugly" people got made over and the differences were genuinely gobsmacking. Although I think there was suspicion of Photoshopping being involved too. I'm not big on make-up in general. Suppose it's okay for a particular occasion or summat but I find it very off-putting as a rule. I've only had the one ex who wore make-up daily - not a huge amount but a bit and every day. I can't deny she didn't look great, but she looked great without make-up too, and was considerably less slimy to snog without the lippy. Think it was mainly cos she worked in an office (well, she co-owned the office but also worked in it) and it's just expected that women will be made-up in that environment. I looked forward to her days off for a number of reasons - lounging round in bed all day being part of it, but we lounged around in bed more or less every moment of the day she wasn't working (she was a foxy older woman (mid-30s) and I was all of about 20/21 at the time - I'm sure y'all remember how that is :D) - but I really did look forward especially to the lack of make-up cos it's just horrid as a surface. Manky tasting and manky textured. Really not what I think of as sexy.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> Yes you're being overly-critical, Raas. On the one hand you're complaining about objectification and on the other you're objectifying. And the bewbies in that last pic ain't fake I'd be fairly sure of that.





maxalfie said:


> Agree Shambles,the boobs in the last picture don't look fake to me, they just look naturally large.






Marmalade said:


> Your observations may have some vague physical truths, but not really because if you think the last girl you posted wasn't all natural, then you're out of your MIND. I'd hazard the one before her is also natural given her body shape and density



Actually, forgive my flippant posting but I thought the last 2 pics were  of the same girl, which is why I assumed them fake. The last pic they do look a little too large to be natural, imo. 

On second look they're clearly not the same girl, because of the tattoo. On (sacrelig') closer examination they're deffo natural in the last pic.





marmz, this is more or less what I was getting at:~



			
				Maxalfie said:
			
		

> I can't recall where I saw it but someone posted photographs of pornstars with & without makeup on and the difference was astonishing.You would honestly think that they were different people as they looked totally different once makeup had been plastered on.



And also the point that people really do take explicit pictures to feel good about themselves. It's a natural reaction to other esteem-related complex's.




> You must be trolling. You simply cannot be this ignorant. I'm serious with that too Raas.



I was being very flippant in over-view, I accept.



> Dispoportionate arse-to-body ratio? You're sublimely out of order, and your understanding of women ... well .. you're reading, very elaborately, what you want to be true from those pictures to justify your pretty low opinion of anyone baring flesh, which tells me you know nothing about the people posing in them. I can't tell you their histories, but nor would I make one up (unless it was last thing at night before sleeping and I intentionally wanted to ;p)



Sorry you just can't scroll through pics like this without making the odd trolling comment. I did show recognition of this by adding the  "/cunt"




> Your imaginative backstory for each of these women leaves me speechless.



no, no... I did say "probably" or "possibly" in each backstory, I was never claiming  each one to be fact....I was trying to point out there's usually a lot more going on behind each pic and it's ignorant to take them at face value. the examples I gave were open possibilities, not factual evidence.


----------



## maxalfie

Shambles said:
			
		

> I'm
> not big on make-up in general.
> Suppose it's okay for a particular
> occasion


I always figured you'd be the sort of man who wears the natural look well Shambles but I bet on those special occasions that you choose to get made up that you look even prettier.


----------



## Shambles

Hehe. I must admit the one bonus of that ex of mine I mentioned was playing with make-up. She did like to give me lil makeovers. Mainly fiddling with me hair (a common theme over the years) but she did start me off on a bit of a thing for nail polish. Not worn it in years now but I was really quite into it for a while. Never did the actual facial stuff (fnarr) which surprises me too cos it does seem the kinda thing I'd go in for. Apparently not though.


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> no, no... I did say "probably" or "possibly" in each backstory, I was never claiming  each one to be fact....I was trying to point out there's usually a lot more going on behind each pic and it's ignorant to take them at face value. the examples I gave were open possibilities, not factual evidence.



I don't take anything at face value like this ... I'm certainly not going to be negatively biased about their reasons tho that's for sure. They're single shots of models from a set they'll have done on that day. Places like Suicide Girls (who specialise in those girls with tattoos you love so much) are places women go to because they enjoy showing their bodies, and they have an online profile too. There isn't much money in it, and they get to choose what they do and in what setting. They're not doing it generally to feed a habit, and they aren't porn stars per se 

Barring librarian chick, and the one with a bit of red lipstick on, the women look pretty natural all round, hardly any make up at all.


----------



## Shambles

Marmalade said:


> Barring librarian chick, and the one with a bit of red lipstick on, the women look pretty natural all round, hardly any make up at all.



Aside from the woman wearing the veil (naqab?) perhaps. Hard to tell for obvious reasons but I've heard that heavy make-up is fairly standard beneath the veil.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:


> Places like Suicide Girls (who specialise in those girls with tattoos you love so much) are places women go to because they enjoy showing their bodies, and they have an online profile too. There isn't much money in it, and they get to choose what they do and in what setting. They're not doing it generally to feed a habit, and they aren't porn stars per se



Yeah but then again they do it 'coz they like getting attention. Is it really good attention though?

There's loads of great woman out there, who can get attention through sensitivity, commitment, helping others etc...and find fulfilment in that way. The ones who have to get tattoos and objectify themselves to get attention aren't (imo) so admirable. It doesn't require much brain cells to do and doesn't really do any good in the world. Apart from creating a few transient masterbations.

And then it sets standards of objectification. Other people think they have to be the same and if they're not they won't be liked etc... *I think if you care for someone their body image is no issue whatsoever * and we should strive to overcome this physical perception towards people that causes them to develop issues. My younger sister came up to me once and complained about her nose being big, to which I laughed at her and said "are you kidding? it doesn't matter what shape/size it is, it doesn't affect how I think of you at all!?"... Someone close to me attempted actual "suicide" because of body image as a teenager; I'm sure sites like suicide girls which display much objectification play a part in creating that negative thinking. So the issue is a little close to heart.

Anyway i'll stop now coz last time I said all this, i nearly got my head bitten off.


----------



## Shambles

raas_2012 said:


> Anyway i'll stop now coz last time I said all this, i nearly got my head bitten off.



That would be because you're projecting your own issues with sexuality on others who apparently don't have any such issue with their own. Whilst nobody is likely to argue that objectification of women is a problem and does cause much misery, that doesn't mean that nobody is capable of making their own decisions. I've known women (and indeed men for that matter) who are insecure about themselves and seek approval through debasing themselves, I've also known women who are supremely confident in themselves, their body image and their sexuality and just happen to enjoy flaunting it. It's not all or nothing either way, both ends of the spectrum exist along with infinite variations in between.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> That would be because you're projecting your own issues with sexuality on others who apparently don't have any such issue with their own.



No, wrong guess. And I'm not projecting views here either, or at least I hope not, just trying to contribute to discussion.

~--~

With consideration of not protracting the above post too much I accept I've not catered for each individual person. Reasons for displaying body image and how far this is pursued vary person to person undoubtedly. From re-assurance, pressure from peers, wanted attention etc but using body image to get attention is inherently wrong (IMO). It starts off with your models who get paid a ton for it, this then makes it to each avenue of the media and then has an impressionable impact on people, particularly younger etc etc etc

Sure we've had this discussion 10 times now


----------



## Shambles

raas_2012 said:


> No, wrong guess.



Wasn't a guess - it's an observation.

You also seem to have rather limited knowledge of the whole modelling-cum-porn (fnarr) industry and associated media. If you think that every girl who has pix taken or posted online gets "paid a ton" you've got another think coming. Mcuh of it - particularly the kinda thing Marmz tends to post - isn't paid at all. It's done cos they want to do it cos they like it. The kinda people you're thinking of are the big-name pron starlets - they get paid a lot but they have a rather short career so I don't blame 'em for demanding decent pay considering the profits they make for their employers. There's also a whole world of amateur models who pose and produce for the pleasure of it. That pleasure comes in various forms and depends on the individual.

Me and my ex fiance worked around the outskirts of the porn industry and I certainly know about the exploitation involved in certain aspects of it. I also know a bit about the other side which is completely different. You can lump it all together as much as you like but you're just plain wrong.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shammy said:
			
		

> You also seem to have rather limited knowledge of the whole modelling-cum-porn (fnarr) industry and associated media....
> 
> .....If you think that *every girl* who has pix taken or posted online gets "paid a ton" you've got another think coming



No Shambles I do not think that, but I was writing a paragraph not a book so I was describing the case somewhat candidly and not going into specific details.



			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> There's also a whole world of amateur models who pose and produce for the pleasure of it. That pleasure comes in various forms and depends on the individual.



Yeah but I mean, I can guarantee you that if they're not being paid, or coerced into it, almost always those "reasons" will be ego-related. Self-serving. Coz as I said, absolutely no good comes from it.

AND you can't blaim 'em completely. We all like to feel desirable, it's human nature. It's re-assuring, builds confidence etc. I was living with a model recently and she was a lovely person, really nice person. Bit screwed up, but kind in heart!

But the bigger picture, is on a physical level we are NOT all equal and perfect, so flaunting yourself as a human who's particularly shaped better than many others, is undoubtedly going to piss lot's of people off.


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> But the bigger picture, is on a physical level we are NOT all equal and perfect, *so flaunting yourself as a human who's particularly shaped better than many others, is undoubtedly going to piss lot's of people off*.



what the fuck



			
				raas said:
			
		

> LOL...Dispoportionate arse-to-body ratio





			
				raas said:
			
		

> WTF? again no face... probably some insecure woman who's been dumped a few too many times, trying to feel attractive by taking pics



and to a natural woman, who's probably labelled by nutters as curvy/chubby/plump:


			
				raas said:
			
		

> Fucking hell...what has she pumped into those breasts that were probably big enough as it was? You gotta be a bit mucked up to take pictures like that... probably again, been dumped by loads of guys and made "drastic", regrettable changes to her body to feel good about herself.




S'cuse me .. I'm off to go get wasted on a fuckton of lovely crystals

'nite all


----------



## Shambles

Got little to add to that. Mz Marmz always was better at explaining exactly why you're not only wrong but hypocritical with this stuff, Raas. As such, I'll just repeat that you are wrong plain and simple. And - as Marmz has pointed out a number of times - wrong in more than one way. You may be the one thinking there's some kinda moral superiority in regularly pointing out the problems with aspects of the porn industry, but you're also the one spilling wildy offensive, sexist, objectifying comments about women in almost every post. I honestly think you could do with wanking some of this pointless and unnecessary guilt out of your system. Can't be any worse for you than all this repression cos that really isn't doing you any favours.


----------



## Raasyvibe

*EDIT:* 

In regard to quoted comments above:



I guess I was trying to discredit the notion that they are meant to be arousing us and rebel against it somewhat, by making it clear the perspective is wrong.

I was deliberately challenging the extollation they have received by being posted for our gratification.

Also remember these are people who put themselves up for public display, people i don't know or ever will. So I don't feel so bad about presenting stark critique.

*I'm trying to dispel the eulogisation which they are seeking, and people are falsely giving them.* 

Though I will accept it is a sensitive issue and that particular post was extremely flippant. I did admit to semi-trolling a comment or 2.

As I said before, I know how incredibly sensitive the ego is and this most likely has a role to play in the production of these pictures... which is why I say gawping over the pictures is wrong and ignorant, people are more complicated and should be viewed as such.




			
				Shambles said:
			
		

> And - as Marmz has pointed out a number of times - wrong in more than one way. You may be the one thinking there's some kinda moral superiority in regularly pointing out the problems with aspects of the porn industry, but you're also the one spilling wildy offensive, sexist, objectifying comments about women in almost every post.



You haven't really answered my post and your accusations that my incentive for concern is to feel some kind of "moral superiority" just isn't so. I'm only trying to present the truth and create awareness of the circumstances and repercussions of these pictures as I see it. 

if my posts are read properly, I think it's clear that I'm trying to empathise with people involved and look for reasons why and not to judge them:~



			
				Raas said:
			
		

> AND you can't blaim 'em completely. We all like to feel desirable, it's human nature. It's re-assuring, builds confidence etc. I was living with a model recently and she was a lovely person, really nice person. Bit screwed up, but kind in heart!



Is that really seeking moral superiority!?

You tend to ignore a lot of the content of my posts and keen to demonise me by focussing on the *one* post which did come across a bit careless (for reasons I explained above)


----------



## Marmalade

Ok this convo is ace n all but can we get back on topic please? 

THANKS IN ADVANCE ;p







*NSFW*:


----------



## parttime crackhead

Aye, stop being an idiot and check this out Raas. 



			
				Marmalade said:
			
		

> *NSFW*:



What's your professional opinion of that?


----------



## Raasyvibe

parttime crackhead said:


> Aye, stop being an idiot and check this out Raas.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your professional opinion of that?



If I could stop nauseating for a second, i'd say it's not as impressive as this one:



			
				marmalade said:
			
		

> *NSFW*:



Now that's an impressive party piece.


----------



## Marmalade

Good to see you didn't put up any objection to being classed as a professional either. 

Progression in leaps n bounds, Bearlove will be mightily impressed I recon.


----------



## Shambles

Marmalade said:


> leaps n bounds



They certainly do 

(i think i may have mild-moderate penii envy too)


----------



## One Thousand Words

maxalfie said:


> Agree Shambles,the boobs in the last picture don't look fake to me, they just look naturally large.
> I can't recall where I saw it but someone posted photographs of pornstars with & without makeup on and the difference was astonishing.You would honestly think that they were different people as they looked totally different once makeup had been plastered on.


You have obviously not had too many one night stands. 

It's called a walk of shame for a reason. Now, should I call you a cab?


----------



## Shambles

One Thousand Words said:


> You have obviously not had too many one night stands.



Me neither. Can't stand 'em myself. Actually that's not quite true cos have rather enjoyed the handful I've had but I still find it all a bit awkward and not something I ever look for. Am just a bit of a slut is all


----------



## Raasyvibe

I don't have a lot to offer in regards to porn on my hard-drive.

I've just had a rummage and found 1 picture.

Now, can you all do me a favour and have at least one jerk-off to this handsome couple:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Shambles

That's surprisingly tasteful and erotic for what I might have expected, Raas. Wouldn't really call it porn due to the lack of... well... porn. But a nice pic all the same.

(i know, you're gonna inform us all that that's actually you and your ex aren't you)


----------



## Raasyvibe

Shambles said:


> (i know, you're gonna inform us all that that's actually you and your ex aren't you)



Please give me some credit. I'm not sad enough to photo myself and ex naked and present it to all the users on the forum I post on.

I mean, WHO would possibly be that sad!? What kind of person would ACTUALLY DO THAT!?


----------



## Shambles

A fairly large proportion of Teh Louonge and a surprisingly high percentage of mods in the staff forum actually. Neither of which include me which is very much for the best I can assure you.

Incidentally, I don't think it's 'sad' to post pix like that. You really do have a _massive_ issue with sexuality don't you, Raas


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> I don't have a lot to offer in regards to porn on my hard-drive.
> 
> I've just had a rummage and found 1 picture.
> 
> Now, can you all do me a favour and have at least one jerk-off to this handsome couple:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


Oooo! Not bad 8/10. I don't jerk off to porn tho, so I'll leave that bit to thee gentlemen

but just a reminder




raas_2012 said:


> You can't even see a face? That could be *anyone* My Mum??? I think it's wrong to perv over someone you do not know.





raas_2012 said:


> WTF? again no face... probably some insecure woman who's been dumped a few too many times, trying to feel attractive by taking pics. nowt sexy about that.



Is it yer Ma? ... Because if my mind did start to wonder while looking at it, it would make everything wrong somehow.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Oh yeah, like I keep naked pictures of my Mum and Dad on my hard-drive. 

I've given you a fine erotic picture, now the very least you can do is jerk off to it. at least once. Please  Double dare ya.


----------



## One Thousand Words

What a coincidence, I have a photo of rass's washboard abs on my hard drive too


----------



## Raasyvibe

eeeuwww... nsfw that shit!!



































What have I started...


----------



## Shambles

And there was me thinking if I stayed out of the Lounge nuddy thread I'd never have to witness OTW's cock. Harder to avoid than it may initially seem


----------



## Marmalade

It's actually a pretty impressive (yet very narcissistic) shot tbh  

Normally his pics have ridiculously retarded borders around them and he's doing some unacceptable shit with his missus like body painting each other.


----------



## Shambles

I can't claim to be impressed but suspect I'm not the target audience so hardly matters. And it's definitely not just cos I definitely would not photograph well from that angle. Definitely not. That would be petty.


----------



## pinkpapaver

One Thousand Words said:


> You have obviously not had too many one night stands.
> 
> It's called a walk of shame for a reason. Now, should I call you a cab?



I prefer the stride of pride.


----------



## maxalfie

pinkpapaver said:


> I prefer the stride of pride.



Love it, nice one PinkP


----------



## Marmalade

Yeah, was thinking the same, that's an ace line Pinky


----------



## Raasyvibe

raas_2012 said:


> Please give me some credit. I'm not sad enough to photo myself and ex naked and present it to all the users on the forum I post on.
> 
> I mean, WHO would possibly be that sad!? What kind of person would ACTUALLY DO THAT!?





Shambles said:


> Incidentally, I don't think it's 'sad' to post pix like that. You really do have a _massive_ issue with sexuality don't you, Raas



Do you see what I was hinting at now? I'm not _quite_ the sexually repressed, frustrated, misogynistic Christian with agendas of moral superiority that you take me for 

I hope I've made my point now of never being too careful as to just what you perv over on the Internet, the self-eulogisation behind the photo's, and freedom to mock those who dare exhibit themselves as such.


My work here is done.





No not quite....




*NSFW*: 












Done now.


----------



## Shambles

raas_2012 said:


> Do you see what I was hinting at now?



Not really. Admittedly I have no particular desire to see OTW's bits 'n' pieces but I also don't have any particular problem with him wanting to show 'em off if such is his wont. I suspect if it had been some attractive young gal of whatever 'type' it is you happen to prefer you'd have less of an issue with it. As long as she included her head and it wasn't your mum, naturally.

Also, given OTW flashes his cockenballs at regular intervals I kinda doubt he's overly neurotic about PaintShop rulers and the like. Strange things are todgers - they don't half look different from different angles. I have it on good authority mine looks positively enormous from one particular angle. T'isn't but is amazing the difference a few degrees can make.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'd probably be more hurt if I was erect. Only wankers fluff for photos.


----------



## Shambles

Careful - he'll have the protractor out next to check the angle :D


----------



## One Thousand Words

Even at 40 yr old my erections still sit up against my stomach


----------



## Shambles

Mine don't - but then they never did so am not overly bothered.


----------



## Raasyvibe

LOL I love Shambles. He's the most honest guy I've ever met in my life.


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

One Thousand Words said:


> I'd probably be more hurt if I was erect. Only wankers fluff for photos.




thats certainly a funny angle for a soft dick to be sticking out at  


come now otw, we all have at least one insecurity. yours is just in the trouser department. its nothing to be ashamed of whatsoever


----------



## One Thousand Words

I have a cyst on my left testicle if that makes you feel any better.

I have been in the sheds with so many naked guys I know for a fact that there will always be someone bigger and someone smaller than you. I remember one guy I played with whose nick name was "_Foo_t". I doubt it was 12 inches to be honest but no one offered to change his name for him.


----------



## mister

pulling out and shootind a load of cum on a womans face, pussy or tits is great and im getting hard thinking about it


----------



## mister

love love LOVE fucking a womans face/mouth and nearly pass out from the rush of cumming in a womans mouth....ooo yummmm


----------



## mister

mouths are sexy


----------



## One Thousand Words

Believe me it depends upon the mouth.

Some days I feel like sending a note home with my patients telling their spouse "Do not kiss with your tongue"


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

One Thousand Words said:


> I have a cyst on my left testicle if that makes you feel any better.
> 
> I have been in the sheds with so many naked guys I know for a fact that there will always be someone bigger and someone smaller than you. I remember one guy I played with whose nick name was "_Foo_t". I doubt it was 12 inches to be honest but no one offered to change his name for him.





still, my dicks bigger than yours


----------



## One Thousand Words

My rides hotter and kinkier


----------



## maxalfie

One Thousand Words said:


> My rides hotter and kinkier



Yes he probably is.


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

no, i think he's talking about his girlfriend. the one with the huge hands



like a chipolata into the grand canyon


----------



## maxalfie

Or like waving a matchstick in the Albert Hall.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Better than waving your fat dick with your hand


----------



## Raasyvibe

BlindHelperMonkey said:


> still, my dicks bigger than yours



lol, that's not exactly conclusive is it? My grandma could have made the same claim and not been any less credible. OTW is the only one with the...er... balls... to confirm his own claims with photo evidence. Why don't you put your money where your mouth is, eh BHM? There's only one realistic way to prove your point. You've already got the comparison model in full display, and - let's be fair - it's not exactly hard to beat on size now is it?



Shambles said:


> Not really. Admittedly I have no particular desire to see OTW's bits 'n' pieces but I also don't have any particular problem with him wanting to show 'em off if such is his wont.* I suspect if it had been some attractive young gal of whatever 'type' it is you happen to prefer you'd have less of an issue with it. As long as she included her head and it wasn't your mum, naturally.*



I missed this and take exception. The fact you consider I'll take less issue if it's a woman makes me sound sexist in some way, and even more less concern if it happens to be "attractive and young" makes me sound more like a discriminative, partial, penis-minded bastard. Don't let me give you another lecture about attractiveness on a physical, libido engaging level being somewhat illusional and true attractiveness is something to be found within and attainable by all people, even you, but neglected by many... coz I've already ruined the porn thread enough this week with all the zen talk!




maxalfie said:


> Or like waving a matchstick in the Albert Hall.



hahaha I've not heard that one before; made me chuckle.


----------



## Marmalade

Godammit Raas .... came here thinking you'd posted more rass/model pics or ones of raas's mum n dad shots ... and there's just a wall of text 


Sooo disappointed


----------



## Raasyvibe

^ They were of OTW and his wife. Didnt you guess?

I have nothing else to offer. Except Knocks arse, but respectively it isnt quite so picturesque so we'll leave it out for now.


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

guess i dont need validation like that, raas. but just for you, if we can find a lucky lady among us who doesnt mind being the judge - sure, i'll take the pepsi challenge with otw and that belly-scraping behemoth of his any day




all we need is our suitable female candidate


----------



## One Thousand Words

There you go bhm. Time to put your money where your mouth is.

Man up or fuck off for good.


----------



## knock

That picture is at least 19 months old.  Yes I remember these things.

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...its-*NSFW*?p=10737001&viewfull=1#post10737001


----------



## One Thousand Words

My dick hasn't shrivelled up and fallen off if thats what you are worried about knock


----------



## Raasyvibe

OTW, you've outdone yourself, though we'll now have to create subsequent "non-erect" and "semi-erect" categories to suit your pictures. Both categories, for what it's worth, will be suitable for most of the drug-taking posters on this forum.



BlindHelperMonkey said:


> guess i dont need validation like that, raas. but just for you, if we can find a lucky lady among us who doesnt mind being the judge - sure, i'll take the pepsi challenge with otw and that belly-scraping behemoth of his any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all we need is our suitable female candidate



The judge, BHM, is the entire forum and a decision is formed through the majority. Knock will make an appropriate poll as soon you've manned up and displayed us the credence to your claim. We're all waiting now...


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

otw - we'll have no semi erect optical allusions here, gotta be hard man. i assume you have the requisite pills for that at your age


/
i vote marmalade. I'd


----------



## swampdragon

lol. I've clearly been missing out not reading this thread. I've yet to see anything impressive though.


----------



## One Thousand Words

BlindHelperMonkey said:


> otw - we'll have no semi erect optical allusions here, gotta be hard man. i assume you have the requisite pills for that at your age


To paraphrase John Hemry I've never had a time I watched the sun come up that I couldn't come up



swampdragon said:


> lol. I've clearly been missing out not reading this thread. I've yet to see anything impressive though.



One day when you get some big girl knickers on you'll leave a photo up for longer than 3 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Robert

Fine body otw.

7 minutes onwards mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

mine is done and ready to send, though im still young enough to get morning wood. understand if otw needs more time



ive asked marmalade, shes ready to accept the burden of being judge. 

non-clothed, fully erect - no hand obfuscation or similar bullshit


fuck it, ive just sent mine. come on otw, we're all waiting. blue pills, cock ring.. whatever. just get it up and get it sent




			
				One Thousand Words said:
			
		

> man up or fuck off for good





i fight the good fight, for you eadd


----------



## One Thousand Words

Only wankers fluff.


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

uh huh, didnt see that one coming at all 8)
i understand your insecurities. it doesnt make you less of a man, whatsoever. motion in the ocean and all that



oh well, at least i was able to make marmalades day


----------



## mydrugbuddy

One Thousand Words said:


> To paraphrase John Hemry I've never had a time I watched the sun come up that I couldn't come up.



That sentence does read a bit like that awful joke about the 2 paedophiles on a beach "hey you, get out of my sun".

But i know you didnt mean it that way and presumably you are a healthy young man and i guess the same applies to most as such. The only exceptions for me have usually been on stim sessions like mephedrone or peeve that  have had very paradoxical effects of massively increasing desire and arousal but making it impossible to get it up.


----------



## Raasyvibe

BlindHelperMonkey said:


> mine is done and ready to send, though im still young enough to get morning wood. understand if otw needs more time
> 
> 
> 
> ive asked marmalade, shes ready to accept the burden of being judge.
> 
> non-clothed, fully erect - no hand obfuscation or similar bullshit
> 
> 
> fuck it, ive just sent mine. come on otw, we're all waiting. blue pills, cock ring.. whatever. just get it up and get it sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i fight the good fight, for you eadd



Hey, this wasn't an excuse for you to send marmalade nudies. Considering OTW is not exactly her favourite poster, it already makes the judgement unfair. OTW has shown us his evidence without hesitation. Twice. As far as I can see you are cowering to Marmalades PM box... I'm guessing you're worried about displaying to a more broader audience, as this will leave you subject to fair criticism.

If you can't produce the goods any time soon, I declare OTW blatant winner by default. (ie - BHM too scared to compete)


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

eh, marmalade is about the most impartial person here. shes fallen out with friends over impartiality in the past. you dont seem to know her very well


plus, i trust her not to publicise it, as should otw. just like i trusted her with the pic of my ex in the lace catsuit. i dont post pictures of myself on the internet, get enough validation irl on that score, cheers. but i do trust marmalade implicitly, both as a friend and to remainimpartial


----------



## Marmalade

raas_2012 said:


> Considering OTW is not exactly her favourite poster, it already makes the judgement unfair



I've told OTW he has a hot body before and approved his nudes many times publicly. I've also publicly stated many times I like the guy, just not certain parts of his character, and now he's not a mod, those parts are largely irrelevant anyway (altho I still dont like them)




raas_2012 said:


> As far as I can see you are cowering to Marmalades PM box... I'm guessing you're worried about displaying to a more broader audience


Or you could argue that he's been reading your posts and learning from you Raas. He may not want/need cheap validation from the internet, by posing in pictures publicly.

That theory of yours should get applied both to males as well as females, no?

I hope it does anyway, or I might start labeling you a chauvinist ;p


----------



## Marmalade

Also, I think the 'competition' should be extended ... we need at least 3 candidates more, for me to be able to fairly judge I recon.

I need to be able to contextualise things more accurately


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:


> Or you could argue that he's been reading your posts and learning from you Raas. He may not want/need cheap validation from the internet, by posing in pictures publicly.






Bob Funkhouse said:


> Raas really wants to see your penis



Well, truth is I thought an online poll vote between BHM and OTW would be considerable entertainment for the forum. But fine, if BHM is a little shy that's cool.

We'll have to wait and see if OTW accepts your terms and choice of adjudicator. I think a fair contest should have at least 3 judges. I have full confidence in Swampy and Bear_Love to uphold these positions.


----------



## swampdragon

Ha, sure, am happy to judge. Is there scoring criteria, Marmz?

I also agree there should be more than two competitors.


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

Marmalade said:


> Also, I think the 'competition' should be extended




i already stated this. competition entriesshould be fully extended


if you cant get wee-busty to rise on demand anymore - the next time youre intimate with your partner. just imagine its alasdair underneath your body, the submissive nature, hands less freakishly big than your current beau. was thinking more along the lines of the inevitable staff-vacancy pillow-talk. one sweet nothing, whispered _super mod_ into your ear and youll be swinging that pork-sword around like a slightly effeminate siegfried, or some such


----------



## parttime crackhead

Marmalade said:


> Also, I think the 'competition' should be extended ... we need at least 3 candidates more, for me to be able to fairly judge I recon.
> 
> I need to be able to contextualise things more accurately



A surgeon took a knife to my poor boaby today. Want a photo of that?


----------



## Raasyvibe

Why the hell not


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I'd rather not see it, I'm immune to a certain level of blood and gore, like blood and gore "horror movies" very rarely affect me in the least. For instance I love the violence in The Walking Dead, but there is something much more chilling about images and footage of real injuries and violence.


----------



## Marmalade

parttime crackhead said:


> A surgeon took a knife to my poor boaby today. Want a photo of that?


Hell yes!

... and feel free to send me noodz, I have no aversion to a little beer gut either, so don't be shy.

[edit]



BlindHelperMonkey said:


> if you cant get wee-busty to rise on demand anymore - the next time youre intimate with your partner. just imagine its alasdair underneath your body, the submissive nature, hands less freakishly big than your current beau. was thinking more along the lines of the inevitable staff-vacancy pillow-talk. one sweet nothing, whispered _super mod_ into your ear and youll be swinging that pork-sword around like a slightly effeminate siegfried, or some such



Cheers. That's not gonna give my nightmares at all. 

Of all the places to fuck my way to the top, BL would not be one of them


----------



## One Thousand Words

BlindHelperMonkey said:


> i already stated this. competition entriesshould be fully extended
> 
> 
> if you cant get wee-busty to rise on demand anymore - the next time youre intimate with your partner. just imagine its alasdair underneath your body, the submissive nature, hands less freakishly big than your current beau. was thinking more along the lines of the inevitable staff-vacancy pillow-talk. one sweet nothing, whispered _super mod_ into your ear and youll be swinging that pork-sword around like a slightly effeminate siegfried, or some such



Put up or shut up BHM. I'm not a fan of photos of guys choking their cocks like they just caught them with the farmers daughter. It has nothing to do with the size of my erection, I just think it is tacky seeing a man beat his cock into to flag staff. Call it artistic integrity if you must but I have always stated that a man is judged more in how he handles himself post coital than he does with lights off under covers. 

I'd refer you to rule number 5......
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/629979-The-new-Lounge-Bluelight-Agreement-We-voted-it-s-official!


----------



## Raasyvibe

OTW, the original assertation was that his Knob was bigger than yours



			
				BHM said:
			
		

> still, my dicks bigger than yours



We need a fully erect picture to give a fair, true comparison. Our own on board mega-perv/penis GIF collector Marmz has kindly offered to be in position of adjudicator as well as Swampy.

A forum poll would be sooo much the ideal solution, but BHM (perhaps understandably) doesn't quite have your stark confidence



			
				Raas said:
			
		

> We'll have to wait and see if OTW accepts your terms and choice of adjudicator.


----------



## One Thousand Words

No need for a judge. He just has to simply post his wang, erect or not and we will compare it ourselves. 

I'm guessing he is running scared. My soft cock must be pretty close to his hard chode


----------



## One Thousand Words

Show us your pink bits bob


----------



## Raasyvibe

Bob Funkhouse said:


> To me you might as well have a contest over who has a bigger ear cos really it's not an achievement to say I was born with a body part that is larger than your body part.



Er... When was the last time you fucked someone with your ear?


Perhaps you'd better not answer that.


BHM, OTW has made it clear. No faffing around and hiding behind PM's. Show us what ya got... Or concede that OTW's dick is larger...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Bob Funkhouse said:


> Sorry but my camera's broke. Otherwise...



You could sketch it in ms paint


----------



## One Thousand Words

Just a sketch of your taint will be fine.


----------



## ColtDan

Worth a wank

Hungarian massage


----------



## Marmalade

Right, my part in this is coming to a close, cos it's time for bed and I'm knackered. So however you guys wanna change the rules and judgement criteria, I'm gonna go by the the original reason the competition started - you lot can then fight over the criteria and set up another 'cock off' if that's what you wish to do ;p 

So .... based on the challenge:



One Thousand Words said:


> Even at 40 yr old my erections still sit up against my stomach



Disappointingly, I have yet to receive evidence of the above to my PM box  
Nor were any full erections posted by you in this thread - protestations to do so on the grounds of 'artistic integrity' and vulgarity merely attempted to turn this relatively simple dick sizing event into a pretentious photography farce.  

So ... the main competition was centered around this .... 



BlindHelperMonkey said:


> still, my dicks bigger than yours



... I can confirm that BHM did indeed send me pictorial proof in order for a comparison to be made. And comparing his entry to any of the pics in this thread, it's my judgement he wins by a country mile. Most definitely on size, but also on all over honesty, as his pics were not filtered or 'managed' in any way. They were basic photos which still clearly demonstrated he's a very lucky gent indeed and rather blessed with a beautiful penis.

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank both candidates for their spirited input, and encourage any other male posters wishing for a comparison, to flood my inbox at your convenience.

Okay. That's my responsibility over (it was a stressful and hard job to complete. Looking at men's cocks is for some reason very time consuming ;p )

 'nite all


----------



## One Thousand Words

So you are saying BHM touched himself? What a wanker


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

One Thousand Words said:


> So you are saying BHM touched himself? What a wanker


----------



## Raasyvibe

Marmalade said:
			
		

> And comparing his entry to any of the pics in this thread, it's my judgement he wins by a country mile.



A "country mile"?? Fucking hell, just what did he send you!? All his legendary claims were true then...

Well done, BHM. otw isn't even fighting back. No matter what anyone says about you, no-one can deny the freakishly big size of your penis.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Weird statue in that pic. Why give a male with a perfect athletic physique a tiny todger that doesnt even extend beyond his ball sack


----------



## Raasyvibe

mydrugbuddy said:


> Why give a male with a perfect athletic physique a tiny todger that doesnt even extend beyond his ball sack



Yeah we demand an answer OTW


----------



## swampdragon

Marmalade said:


> I'd like to take this opportunity to thank both candidates for their spirited input, and encourage any other male posters wishing for a comparison, to flood my inbox at your convenience.


Hee, you're great. 

And congrats, BHM!


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

raas_2012 said:


> A "country mile"?? Fucking hell, just what did he send you!? All his legendary claims were true then...
> 
> Well done, BHM. otw isn't even fighting back. No matter what anyone says about you, no-one can deny the freakishly big size of your penis.





um...    thanks raas. welcome back to the fold



cheers swampmeister and extra special thanks to marmalade for the very kind words and taking on this most unpleasant of burdens without complaint. the dedication, the selflessness..    truly inspirational


----------



## One Thousand Words

Did you at least shave your balls for marmalade?


----------



## parttime crackhead

Marmalade said:


> Hell yes!



Just clocked it with the bandage off. No chance am I taking a photo of this Frankenstein looking thing. Looks like I've been John Wayne Bobbited.

I had it streamlined, aka circumsized, in case anycunt's wondering.


----------



## knock

seriously? is it ok to ask WHY THE FUCK?


----------



## ColtDan

I might get my nob out


----------



## parttime crackhead

knock said:


> seriously? is it ok to ask WHY THE FUCK?



Just for a laugh mate. There wasn't much else happening this weekend.


----------



## One Thousand Words

knock said:


> seriously? is it ok to ask WHY THE FUCK?



Well obviously for more blow jobs


----------



## Albion

So who here knows about Motherless.com and what do you think of it?


----------



## Uncle Robert

parttime crackhead said:


> Just clocked it with the bandage off. No chance am I taking a photo of this Frankenstein looking thing. Looks like I've been John Wayne Bobbited.
> 
> I had it streamlined, aka circumsized, in case anycunt's wondering.



Welcome to the club, although I had mine done when I was about 7.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Albion said:


> So who here knows about Motherless.com and what do you think of it?



Just had a look now, it seems to be one of those dodgy sites that when you click on a link no video starts playing, but instead you get fired off to another simillar site. These video streaming sites are a chief source of viruses and hackers i am sure, as you have to lower your security settings a bit to play the clips. And something nasty allways seems to happen to my pc afterwards so ive been trying and mostly succeeding to steer clear of such sites. Once youve seen a certain number of such clips, they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## HouseFever

Albion said:


> So who here knows about Motherless.com and what do you think of it?



There is some weird shit on there. People fucking dogs, girls that look pretty young. Ill stay clear.


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

same here


cat man myself


----------



## Raasyvibe

Albion said:


> So who here knows about Motherless.com and what do you think of it?





HouseFever said:


> There is some weird shit on there. People fucking dogs, girls that look pretty young. Ill stay clear.




lol@Albion's blatant interest in sexually perverse and twisted sites.


----------



## Marmalade

test post to see if tumblr allows hotlinking. Are there 3 pics showing up or 4?


----------



## koneko

God I want fingered by all that cock digitalis.

TEST = WORKING.


----------



## Marmalade

Lol, hiya misses! They're definitely strapping blokes

Is there a 4th shot of a lady at the end tho ? need to know if i can hotlink from tumblr


----------



## knock

yes I can see a lady with a toe on a gearstick!

It could be a volvo, going by the shape of the glove compartment, some sort of SUV anyway, and some sort of plant monster at the window.

I say "lady" I think "woman" is more accurate.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Albion said:


> So who here knows about Motherless.com and what do you think of it?



That's the main place the Lost Prophets guy hung out so you're in good company for wannabe pop stars and paedophiles.

What?


----------



## koneko

Marmalade said:


> Is there a 4th shot of a lady at the end tho ? need to know if i cant hotlink from tumblr



Oh aye, I expect we both move through gears like this...ladies way eh x

 tumbl just fucked me off and banned me, oh dear.


----------



## Marmalade

WTF! How does one get banned from Tumblr?

I don't post there, I'm just following a bunch of perv blogs mainly.

If youre supposed to reblog or post content I'll probably get banned too at some point


----------



## koneko

Aye, well serves me right for trying my hand at publishing  this online malarky is harder than knocks cock 

It's the fresh, new  content that's the shocker...and honestly this stuff is certainly not all about massive cock alas :D...at all...


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

Marmalade said:


> I'm just following a bunch of perv blogs mainly





lnk pls


----------



## koneko

My snot is so profuse it enough lube for you boys n' gals to piston the pillion. Take it or leave it and many good nights to the loveliness of the ones with spirit and  soul 

Fuck, I always miss the dirty shiz 

Call me for the next one, OK %)

Night x


----------



## Marmalade

^ Nite Kate. Will probably PM you about the Tumblr thing. Great to see you posting again anyway 



BlindHelperMonkey said:


> lnk pls


INFRACTION!

No sourcing allowed


----------



## Marmalade

BlindHelperMonkey said:


> cat man myself



Wise choice 






























































And *Albion* ... what's going on with you and the Lost Prophets? That link is the 3rd faux par you've made on this topic, alongside the Max Mosley comparison, and believing Watson would be hero worshiped as a good looking bad boy, by women all round. Yer judgement skills are way off (again)


----------



## BlindHelperMonkey

Marmalade said:


> And *Albion* ... what's going on with you and the Lost Prophets? That link is the 3rd faux par you've made on this topic, alongside the Max Mosley comparison, and believing Watson would be hero worshiped as a good looking bad boy, by women all round




he's posh, anyone from a comprehensive is a badboy chav to him


i guarantee you, the lost prophets creep wouldve been the quiet, unpopular, good kid at school, with little attention from girls and in no way shape or form a badboy - which is probably why he developed his festering pile of disturbing fetishes. when they finally gain the blind adoration, the perversions tend to come out, and begins the vicarious living out of their belated rebel fantasies. still, not hard to talk tough to a kid is it? being hard is defending the vulnerable against all odds and to the nth degree. he just wanted to piss on young girls and fuck babies. believe me, even on the nonce wing in prison, he'll be painfully aware just how far down the food chain he is


the badboy band image is utter shite, for the most part. take the hellraising rolling stones - good, middle class boys who became to many the rebels' alternative to the (initially) polished, suit-wearing beatles. whereas in reality, john lennon the working-class, teddy-boy wouldve kicked shit out of the stones, one after t'other. then gone and wrote a love song about his insecurities - now _that's_ a badboy frontman. though he'd likely drop the nut on me for saying so



what a guy


----------



## Raasyvibe

BHM said:
			
		

> the badboy band image is utter shite, for the most part. take the hellraising rolling stones - good, middle class boys who became to many the rebels' alternative to the (initially) polished, suit-wearing beatles. whereas in reality, john lennon the working-class, teddy-boy wouldve kicked shit out of the stones, one after t'other. then gone and wrote a love song about his insecurities - now that's a badboy frontman. though he'd likely drop the nut on me for saying so



lol - What an observation. When image becomes part of a commodity to the industry, superficiality arises.


I treat you with more porn.



*NSFW*:


----------



## knock

I've got another pic of raas, he pm'd me the other night.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Albion

Marmalade said:


> And *Albion* ... what's going on with you and the Lost Prophets? That link is the 3rd faux par you've made on this topic, alongside the Max Mosley comparison, and believing Watson would be hero worshiped as a good looking bad boy, by women all round. Yer judgement skills are way off (again)



The Lostprophets guy has nothing to do with this. Separate issue. He probably had an xhamster account and a pornhub account too fwiw.

I like motherless cos it has a lot of genuinely hot stuff on there made by amateurs that you don't seem to find on other sites (and I'm not talking about scat, rape, incest, whatever - that stuff's there, but it's not for me _at all_). It's just got some rare stuff for those with regular tastes too, made by people who don't seem to upload to any other site.

Also how is this a faux pas? I thought a faux pas was when you violate rules of etiquette. Is it a faux pas to express an opinion? Surely it's more of a faux pas to condemn an opinion?


----------



## foolsgold

[video]http://hd21.com/video/19423/dazzling-teen-blonde-with-a-perfect-body-sighs-with-delight-as-her-cunt-gets-drilled-deep[/video]    [video]http://hd21.com/video/19413/in-the-kitchen-a-sexy-teen-sighs-with-delight-as-her-cunt-gets-fucked-hard-from-behind[/video]


----------



## Chatative

Rather than taking over Gibberings with bums & titties, I thought I'd post here.

I'm sure the connoisseurs amongst us will know:

*Jenni Lee *





*Kylee Strutt* 





I'm sure you folks are savvy enough to go find videos for some light relief should you wish


----------



## kingme

reposting this here for more love:
http://datalooksdope.com/porn/
(infographic - visualisation of most viewed porn) 

and also bumping (this thread)


----------



## Eveleivibe

Chatative said:


> Rather than taking over Gibberings with bums & titties, I thought I'd post here.
> 
> I'm sure the connoisseurs amongst us will know:
> 
> *Jenni Lee *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kylee Strutt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you folks are savvy enough to go find videos for some light relief should you wish



Very hot. Yummy!  Nice pair of knockers there!  

Evey


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

You think so?

Look fake and shit to me.


----------



## spudgun

Yeah WTF. The confused chimp expression isn't really adding to the erotic experience either.


----------



## Eveleivibe

JOKING hahahaha got ya all talking though lol

Evey


----------



## kingme

y'all love Lexi, right?


*NSFW*:


----------



## Chatative

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> Look fake and shit to me.



Now't wrong with a bit of fake sometimes... although I will admit it's not my preference. Kylee Strutt is probably the one glaring exception.



kingme said:


> y'all love Lexi, right?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Geesh, porn at 7am? You been on the peevee?

But yes, do appreciate Lexi Belle. I knew there were some other connoisseurs around here...  

How about Lia Lor?


*NSFW*:


----------



## kingme

looking rather sporty  subconciously i think i fear amazon women... 

whats wrong with porn at any hour?  next you'll be saying its wrong to drink strong liqueor before noon


----------



## Chatative

Ah, great some artistic porn... where is Marmz when you need her? _(Everyone knows you don't drink until the Sun is past the yardarm....  which makes that saying all the more ironic when you consider sailors can quite often be found drinking in bars at 7am here)_






I remember when I was a bit younger & spottier... I had some sort of picture of a topless women beside a waterfall as my desktop background, which of course my Dad spotted eventually... I was taken downstairs to be told off by my parents & my Dad said, _"Well, at least it was artistic"_ :D


----------



## Eveleivibe

Chatative said:


> .  _"Well, at least it was artistic"_ :D



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Oh that was hilarious!  

Lol 

Evey


----------



## Sprout

To those in relationships: how do you feel your pornographic viewings and taste impact the sex in your relationship?

I ask because if I'm not having committed sex/none at all, I tend to view less traditional porn ('hardcore', moderate BDSM, anal) and then accept it as a 'norm', leading to issues when frequent sex resumes. If I completely eliminate porn, the sex becomes more natural, more passionate and more fulfilling.


----------



## Bearlove

Ooh random porn shots


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

Well this thread seems amazing! Glad I found it!


----------



## Hangover

Madison Ivy is one of my favorites


----------



## s0laris

Nice Bear


----------



## foolsgold

http://www.xnxx.com/video4874103/pornpros_young_girl_has_orgasm_after_fucking


----------



## Raasyvibe

Just moving house at the mo, and having to throw away my old computer. Decided to transfer the files on my old hard-drive, to my new hard-drive. Man, there is some interesting stuff on there.

When I was just a 15/16 year old boy, I had my own website up and running. It was called The World of Cheese™

 Here is the site banner I created







Sadly the site was wiped from the Internet many years ago. But I still have part of it saved, this was part of the main site:


*NSFW*: 











It had great characters such as, Zippy The Phun Cookie Man™


*NSFW*: 










And Mistress thora: The Baby Eating Cow














However, The world of Cheese wasn't all cookie men and baby eating cows. It had it's own "cheesey erotica" section.


So, for the sake of this thread. Here's a few erotic cheesey shots, from my long defunct web-site:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Eveleivibe

Lol

Edit: very smart stuff for such a young age. My website wasn't half as good as that lol. Nice one, Raasy. 

Evey


----------



## Albion

Creepy_McGee said:


>



Beautiful.

Your stuff reminds me of some other stuff my friend uploaded to deviantart years ago








> This piece is about the sovereign power of the King, or Queen since we have one of them right now. The purple is the indicator for this - purple being a very regal colour. The star and the yellow squiggles (technical term) are also demonstrations of the monarchs power - think of them as her knights, or maybe her black-clad army of freakin' ninja-assassin-robot-pirates.
> 
> The blue stretch is obviously the sea, with the lines over it representing the turbulent and stormy nature of well, the sea. But the major part of this piece is the words in the top left corner of the Art.
> 
> RICHARD NIXON IS A COMMUNIST.
> 
> Yes, when one thinks about it, it is should come naturally - he is a communist. A red. A pinko leftie. A, god forbid, a FREAKING SOCIALIST! This contrasts with the purple of the Queen - Whig and Torie (though American Whig for some reason) locked in an eternal epic struggle. Wrestling and fighting each other on some high summit in the mountains, like the kind Gandalf fought the Balrog on, or David Hume killed God upon.
> 
> Finally the "I like potatoes" part shows to demonstrate the pointlessness of these arguments. Since when it's all said in done, left or right, we all just want a potato.



(More: http://bloodeck.deviantart.com/gallery/)

Porn.


----------



## foolsgold

http://www.xnxx.com/video6300207/shesnew_dont_leave_yet_bab_on_shesnewby


----------



## Hangover

Creepy_McGee said:


> Just moving house at the mo, and having to throw away my old computer. Decided to transfer the files on my old hard-drive, to my new hard-drive. Man, there is some interesting stuff on there.
> 
> When I was just a 15/16 year old boy, I had my own website up and running. It was called The World of Cheese™




*NSFW*:


----------



## kingme

i feel strangely violated by all those cheese women....

luckly there s a hot threesome i can refer to : http://xhamster.com/movies/3583046/a_very_sweet_couple_for_a_hot_threesome._p_and_c.html


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Came in here to look at porn....pages of dudes arguing about the size of their cock


----------



## ColtDan

deko said:


> mad into fisting my own ass on nmda type tings.



Hahaha


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Is it normal to sometimes (perhaps often) find images of clothed 'ordinary/ everyday' females (arses in particular) more of a turn on than naked ones?  Actuallly, i dont really want an honest answer to that.


----------



## spudgun

Is it more to do with the fact the fitter the girl is, the less likely she is to do porn?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

good point, one id not thought of, yeah perhaps it is partly because they are just real 'girls next door' and not "porn stars", (tainted by the cynical industry?) this alone often makes them far sexier than all the fake orgasm faces and the usual stockings and supenders stuff the pros get paid for posing in. Perhaps because at one point i could probably have and did pull "real" girls like that, whereas i was never gonna pull a fucking porn star, and these 'real girls' of that age might once have been seen as 'obtainable' by me. Im now far too old for even attempting to pull teenaged or university aged girls.8)

Like no offence Hangover, but that Madison Ivy clip above, and so many like it, do absolutely nothing for me. As far as porn stars go I like Liz Vicious and a few more of her type. Any intersted parties can google her themselves, if had enouigh of fiddling around with photobucket for one day.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l...Noz7ap3HgdAG&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1152&bih=710


----------



## ScotchMist

Im with you on the clothed female body being sexier, as you said, its not always the case but id agree that some well fitted nice clothes do it for me....

Christ, its been ages since I've got any...


----------



## mydrugbuddy

A bit of cleavage hanging out, or a nice bit of thigh, doesnt go amiss though. Think id better stop there with all this, before i go on to say smething I'll later regret.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Wow some people are full of themselves eh. 

Evey


----------



## ScotchMist

Eveleivibe said:


> Wow some people are full of themselves eh.
> 
> Evey


Some people are yeah. Who are you referring to though?


----------



## kingme

ScotchMist said:


> Some people are yeah. Who are you referring to though?



clearly the mangina comments above... sheesh


----------



## masaz

ScotchMist said:


> Im with you on the clothed female body being sexier, as you said, its not always the case but id agree that some well fitted nice clothes do it for me....
> 
> Christ, its been ages since I've got any...



Yeah defo. For some reason the totally naked thing doesn't do it for me as much as the odd bit of clothing, like god I wanna fuck Mrs Snolls in...so many outfits... but that said, god I can't go for the weird lingerie either. Like, your average suspenders n stockings are fine but been looking at sex toy sites and these crotchless fucking net malarkies just make me giggle.


----------



## Chatative

I'd say I had a healthy appreciation for the difference between the _'real world'_ & porn. Porn is just useful for getting off to but in the end of the day, seeing girls looking sexy in clothes is much more of a turn on, especially with the prospect of sex in the offing.

I'm not sure if I said it earlier in this thread but porn doesn't really change my expectation of women, either in how they look or are in bed... it might give me a few ideas though.


----------



## masaz

Aye I was trying to explain this to Mrs Snolls last night, about the real world and the world o' porn. She doesn't and has never watched porn, but we were going at it and she was intrigued so told me to look some up. After a bit of negotiation (I like men sometimes, she definitely does not) we watched some lesbian stuff and just both laughed cos most of it was so unrealistic and I honestly could not have got off watching that with her or indeed on my own. 

My favourite porn-not-porn thing ever is that .gif of Shay Laren or whoever putting a pair of jeans on while topless. Could watch that forever.


----------



## Chatative




----------



## spudgun

Sorry. Her nose is too big. Far too big. Not having that at all - having none of it!


----------



## masaz

Chatative said:


>



Thaaaaat's the one 



spudgun said:


> Sorry. Her nose is too big. Far too big. Not having that at all - having none of it!



I have a weird thing for noses like that. Dunno why.


----------



## warriorOnTheEdge

I only watch amateur stuff these days, don't think i've watched commercial porn for over 3 years now.


----------



## Eveleivibe

ScotchMist said:


> Some people are yeah. Who are you referring to though?



Oh men who say they could have "had any of the real women."  It's such a shallow attitude. People can't help how they look like n it's not a competition like picking up hot women. They're like trophies - they're PEOPLE n it isn't people fault what looks they're born with. 

That type od talk really annoys n angers me. It's off putting in a man. 

Whatever happened to personality n how people treat one another?  I'd much rather brag about picking up a lovely man who is kind, thoughtful, loving as well as a number of other things than he being hot n someone that everyone wants for that reason. 

Evey


----------



## swampdragon

True, it really is off-putting and makes people sound like idiots.

But then this is the porn thread, so you have to expect a bit of shallow-ness.. it's not as though the porn's being appreciated for the girls' personalities. (And as for the lass putting on her jeans repeatedly.. phwoar, she's lovely.)


----------



## ponch

Are you genuinely getting angry at people stating they like looking at attractive people starring in porn? 8(


----------



## kingme

*off to find interesting personality porn* - might be a while...

them jeans looking might snug though, but her back must ache poor thing


----------



## spudgun

snolly said:


> Thaaaaat's the one
> 
> 
> 
> I have a weird thing for noses like that. Dunno why.



God nose!

(Sorry - couldn't help it )


----------



## kingme




----------



## Eveleivibe

swampdragon said:


> True, it really is off-putting and makes people sound like idiots.
> 
> But then this is the porn thread, so you have to expect a bit of shallow-ness.. it's not as though the porn's being appreciated for the girls' personalities. (And as for the lass putting on her jeans repeatedly.. phwoar, she's lovely.)



Coming from a certain person i didnt but im seeing their true colours very clearly of the last two months. 

Evey


----------



## mydrugbuddy

swampdragon said:


> True, it really is off-putting and makes people sound like idiots.
> 
> But then this is the porn thread, so you have to expect a bit of shallow-ness.. it's not as though the porn's being appreciated for the girls' personalities. (And as for the lass putting on her jeans repeatedly.. phwoar, she's lovely.)



 i guess it could have been the ODT that brought out the off putting and idiotic side of me more than usual last night, as yeah i did sound like a conceited prick with some of my posts in this thread last night, but i think opis can have that effect on some people some times. At the time i thought i was just speaking frankly and being honest. Clearly that wasnt how others saw it. You dont normally, however indirectly, comment on my posts as being offputting and idiotic, and as you are normally pretty straight talking i can only hope and assume and that im not usually that awful, perhaps they were just particularly extreme examples last night of my ego having left planet earth and me feeling like the cocky 17 year old that i once was all over again. Perhaps this is something i shoul bare in mind if i get tanked up on odt again and start talking egotistical shit on here again.  But if we cant make twats of ourselves online sometimes then when can we. Far safer to do so online than IRL i guess. Obviously better not to have that kind of thinking atall if that was another option.

Anyway, apart from me getting carried away with myself, i thought it was interesting the amount of other blokes and gals that agreed with the clothing thing and the 'pretty girl next door' thing being more appealing and intesrting than 'average porn'. There is a particularly fine pic in a simillar vein somewhere on my pc but i cannot find it tonight despite searching high and low.


----------



## ColtDan

ScotchMist said:


> Im with you on the clothed female body being sexier, as you said, its not always the case but id agree that some well fitted nice clothes do it for me



Likewise


----------



## swampdragon

MDB - don't worry, I was replying to Evey's post and didn't have you in mind when I made that comment, if that helps. And it's perfectly healthy to have an ego occasionally.. I guess it depends on the context and I can't really see a problem with what you said.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Eveleivibe said:


> Coming from a certain person i didnt but im seeing their true colours very clearly of the last two months.
> 
> Evey



you know the timing of and sudden massive increase in this bitterness and hatred toward me has a remarkable coincidence of timing about it, dont you think, throwing your toys out the pram AGAIN, just because you didnt get what you wanted AGAIN.  i was gonna let it lie but you do insist on keeping on having these little digs at every possible opportuntity and im getting fucking sick of it.

Can you please make your mind up one way or the other and then just shut up about it. No one cares. Just the other day i was the kindest, lovliest person on here, and now all of a sudden im conspiring with others to ignore you. Well you fulfilled your own prophecy there i certainly wont be bothering to read any more of your posts, that is the only way i can be on here without being dragged down to your level of insanity and vindictiveness.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

swampdragon said:


> MDB - don't worry, I was replying to Evey's post and didn't have you in mind when I made that comment, if that helps. And it's perfectly healthy to have an ego occasionally.. I guess it depends on the context and I can't really see a problem with what you said.



How very tactful and diplomatic. :D I woulnt have minded if you were making those comments specifically about me you know, as they happened to be quite true. How can i be getting all nostaglic about how egotistical many of us guys were in our late teens is what im not quite so sure about. 8(


----------



## kingme

im just going to say that i didnt find anything that out of place with any of your comments from beforemdb, if that counts for anything.

now back to the porn. wheres them pics with sexitime nextdoor amateurs at?


----------



## Chatative

I managed to find the whole Shay Laren video...

Enjoy ... 

http://www.xnxx.com/video4612269/teen_hot_cam_17_-_ixcam.net


----------



## mydrugbuddy

kingme said:


> im just going to say that i didnt find anything that out of place with any of your comments from beforemdb, if that counts for anything.
> 
> now back to the porn. wheres them pics with sexitime nextdoor amateurs at?



Thanks....yeah..... looking back on them now i dont think they were all that bad atall. I might have been having a brief spell of paranoia and self doubt just now. Yeah back to the porn, i wish i could find that damn pic, that girl is soooooo hot, in that special geeky dorky kind of way too.


----------



## kingme

Chatative said:


> I managed to find the whole Shay Laren video...
> 
> Enjoy ...
> 
> http://www.xnxx.com/video4612269/teen_hot_cam_17_-_ixcam.net



hehe cant watch that without hearing the nose comments in the back of my mind...


----------



## kingme

Pandafuck com...


----------



## swampdragon

kingme said:


> Pandafuck com...


Oh my, that website is hilarious..


----------



## mydrugbuddy




----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

The chick in that GIF looks fine as fuck.


----------



## HouseFever

She looks a lot like Lilly Allen


----------



## mydrugbuddy

aye she's hot isnt she. A handjob expert too as its snowing blizzards of cum, in the full clip the guys first few spurts are amazing Flying Cum Shots, fucking enormous and powerfull spurts. Dunno whether that was cos she is so sexy and great at giving handjobs or if that guy cums like a fucking horse anyway. Her facial expression doesnt change throughout the whole clip though, thats the only thing id like to change in it.


----------



## foolsgold

http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=440713474 kayden kross i could wank over here all day long


----------



## mydrugbuddy

You wouldnt know from the b&w GIF that she's dyed her hair red, which somehow makes her even more horny.









If anyone wants to watch or d/l the full clip, searching for jerkygirls.com or Tara Manditory Masturbation should yield plenty of sources, you might even find a HD version if you're lucky.



This next one is even better. Dyed red hair, a tight black mini skirt, flying cum shots, what more could you possibly ask for? It's titled Miss Kendra's Class if anyone wants to find it. Orginally the clip came from jerkygirls.com too. 

It's not often that I've actually paid money for internet porn, but it was well worth getting a months subsription for jerkygirls.com to plunder the site of its contents......if you're into that sort of thing. I've just seen that the jerkygirls website appears to have closed down, but it's contents are scattered all over the internet.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

kingme said:


> Pandafuck com...



There is porn of it. No exceptions.


----------



## kingme

mydrugbuddy said:


> ... appears to have closed down, but it's contents are scattered all over the internet.



pun intended? 
also, while indeed sexy, the girl looks a bit menacing at the same time somehow


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

HouseFever said:


> She looks a lot like Lilly Allen


Oh god... Lilly Allen... the things I'd do if given the opportunity.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

And I would've never guessed that girl in the GIF had red hair. That makes her even hotter.


----------



## neversickanymore

Let's do some meth then fuck

yep..


----------



## stoopidlies

I'm gonna have nightmares about pandas now, no fucking reason why they should breed with each other when they can glue young lassies eyes shut.

Back to porn, I still think that basshunter chick should get back into it, she looks alot finer now.


----------



## kingme

stoopidlies said:


> she looks alot finer now.


where's the porn to back this affirmation up?


----------



## stoopidlies

Search aylar lie my friend on any porn site,  maybe not pandafuck tho


----------



## kingme

dont take that name in vain man, you never know when your fetish for pandas will surface and then you ll come crawling back to this thread looking for that invaluable link 

also, i wonder if there s a school for teaching porn actors how to moan and grunt!
not that i havent heard actual people being overly expressive, but it always seems more natural than in the pro's version. i think it has something to do with the timing of the thing


----------



## stoopidlies

Haha I had too watch 1 couldn't make out if I was creeped out or horny kinda worrying tbh.

That's why I like amateur stuff like filmed on a phone shit, no bloody fake moaning.


----------



## kingme

sadly though not all amateur movies are indeed amateur (just filmed that way) and then when they are people rarely know how to make it look good (as in - visible or alluring)

just like real life sadly


----------



## stoopidlies

http://www.xvideos.com/video1139756/geordie_slag 

I went to school with her little sister lol leg-end, thats some real amateur shiiiiiiiiite


----------



## kingme

why is she sucking on the vibrator thingy? 
always wondered what was so sexy about that


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

stoopidlies said:


> I'm gonna have nightmares about pandas now, no fucking reason why they should breed with each other when they can glue young lassies eyes shut.
> 
> Back to porn, I still think that basshunter chick should get back into it, she looks alot finer now.


Hahaha. My brother has a thing for that Basshunter chick as well.


----------



## Albion

neversickanymore said:


> Let's do some meth then fuck
> 
> yep..



Only on motherless...

The darkest, wildest, skankiest corner of the net... You can almost smell the meth and the MDPV the site is built on.


----------



## Chatative

Is motherless like the porn version of consumption junction? :D


----------



## Nicklazz

This is just me, triple anal, double anal, gaping, gangbang & wilder porn. Luv the stuff. I was sick before, then I met MDPV, it made my porn-mind sicker. Enjoy the picture guys


----------



## Inflorescence

*How about a bit of erotica and titillation...then back as you were..:D *


----------



## ScotchMist

The class amongst the crass...

Its not porn related but it's mucky either way so ill jot it down in here...

Was talking with a guy at work and ge starts telling me about this girl hes sleeping with, theyre talking about fantasies and she just let's ut out there that she wants to be fucked by a horse, she masturbates about it, fair play being that comfortable to just say it but christ that's a bit much( more ways than one)

Then he said they were at it and screamed out " pretend you're my uncle"  

Lol.... how the fuck do you pretend to be an uncle...


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

inflorescence said:


> *How about a bit of erotica and titillation...then back as you were..:D *


These are amazing.


----------



## Albion

Chatative said:


> Is motherless like the porn version of consumption junction? :D



What is consumption junction?

Motherless is the porn version of the trip at the end of 2001: A Space Odyssey.


----------



## Chatative

Albion said:


> What is consumption junction?



It's no longer in existence but... from the Urban Dictionary:



> Quite possibly the single largest repository of filth, perversion and sickening images on the entire internet.
> 
> Complete with daily editorials and constantly updated files, it is a site that should truly never be overlooked when the more depraived side of the human nature comes out.



It was the sort of website where you could find the beheading videos of hostages etc.


----------



## Nicklazz

The deep web is still on ^ u guys can find plenty of nasty stuff there u kno' (I kno' u kno'). Hell even I don't go there & I am sick.


----------



## Chatative

I think I started watching bar fight videos for a laugh & after inadvertently witnessing someone being beaten to death with a fire extinguisher, I decided not to visit the website ever again. 8(

I'd imagine they have nasty porn on there too although I never looked.

Anyway, let's get back onto looking at naked women....


----------



## Albion

Going deep web for porn would be a bit much. If you have to go deep-web for your sexual preferences then you're probably watching some genuinely shameful shit that exists because you're demanding it by watching it.


----------



## Nicklazz

haha indeed ^ me no want to


----------



## Inflorescence

ScotchMist said:


> The class amongst the crass...
> 
> Its not porn related but it's mucky either way so ill jot it down in here...
> 
> Was talking with a guy at work and ge starts telling me about this girl hes sleeping with, theyre talking about fantasies and she just let's ut out there that she wants to be fucked by a horse, she masturbates about it, fair play being that comfortable to just say it but christ that's a bit much( more ways than one)
> 
> Then he said they were at it and screamed out " pretend you're my uncle"
> 
> Lol.... how the fuck do you pretend to be an uncle...



If I remember correctly in this book, I read when I was 13 details amongst many other real collected female sexual fantasies one woman wanting to be fucked by an ape? A lot of guilt ridden rape fantasies too.May have to get a new copy for a re-read....

Hate to suggest it but the first thing I would think of with the Uncle thing is abuse or even a consensual 'forbidden' relationship...But who knows a lot of sexual fantasies are best left un-analysed and also left as fantasy rather than a reality in my experience..


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

inflorescence said:


> If I remember correctly in this book, I read when I was 13 details amongst many other real collected female sexual fantasies one woman wanting to be fucked by an ape? A lot of guilt ridden rape fantasies too.May have to get a new copy for a re-read....
> 
> Hate to suggest it but the first thing I would think of with the Uncle thing is abuse or even a consensual 'forbidden' relationship...But who knows a lot of sexual fantasies are best left un-analysed and also left as fantasy rather than a reality in my experience..


Hell, seems like it might be a real interesting book. I've always enjoyed hearing women's fantasies.


----------



## kingme

ScotchMist said:


> Then he said they were at it and screamed out " pretend you're my uncle"
> 
> Lol.... how the fuck do you pretend to be an uncle...



could've been worse. she could have shouted "pretend you re a horse"...
actually fantazies are good to enact... (ie not really raping but consensually acting out.)
ive read somewhere that the actual fantasy has more to do with the percieved eroticism than a real life connection. she may want a horse's cock because she associates it with the freedom of the countryside, closeness to nature... rather than the alien sensation of animal cock penetration.

@inflo - nice. though somewhat disturbingly some look a bit like my gf...


----------



## Inflorescence

well Bass I seem to remember it  being quite an eye opener for a thirteen year old..I know my little brother nabbed it off my book shelf years later when he was about 14..and all his mates read it..think there was a sequel too. This is worth a read too-The Sexual Life of Catherine M

I think someone better post some flesh quickly before I get told off. BTW I am female. I find sexually attractive -skinny girls, skinny boys, inbetweeny girls and boys and sturdy full hipped and thigh-ed women..what can I say it's not so much being an equal opportunist as if people have sex appeal to me they just have it...Mr Infl*O* waves...you are it for me though..and now here is a picture of a sturdy extremely fuckable french model.


----------



## swampdragon

kingme, your girlfriend looks like Bettie Page? Oh my. 

And inflo, iiinteresting, those two books have been on my to-read list for ages. Shall read then!

I also applaud the equal-opportunities perving.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

@Inflorescence Oh I bet it was quite the eye opener at that age. Haha, I could imagine my little brother stealing it as well. And that model you posted is extremely fuckable.


----------



## kingme

@swampy -yeah now that you mention it. though more body wise and hair length than face...

my fav tough are long legs





seriously. dont care about breasts or ass or whatever. legs.


----------



## kingme




----------



## swampdragon

Phwoar to both. But freakishly long legs on the first.. not saying it's unappealing, but.. she must be tall.


----------



## Inflorescence

You don't have to be freakishly tall to have seemingly long, extendable and retractable legs now do you Swampalicious ..we know this to be true! I am fucked. Sorry Marilyn is a bit of 'sex symbol' cliche but mmmmm. And stopping there..someone better put some close ups of fisting or Jennifer Moser or something soon...porn thread gone a bit erotica rather than full on the levels of degenerate filth we usually know and love?


----------



## swampdragon

inflorescence said:


> You don't have to be freakishly tall to have seemingly long, extendable and retractable legs now do you Swampalicious ..we know this to be true!


I know.. it all went terribly classy in here. And I really don't think my legs are that extendable but.. thanks all the same.


----------



## kingme




----------



## kingme

classy friday in the porn thread


----------



## ponch

My gf has to wear 31" inside leg jeans  she tried on some 6" heels in a department store once which was quite disconcerting as you could see her from everywhere on the shop floor (made her 6'6")


----------



## foolsgold

http://www.xnxx.com/video8911110/hot_big_tit_teen 






 she is stunning 






 so is the boobs for brasil

http://www.xnxx.com/video7736777/big_tits_blonde_mom_fucks_a_guy_in_her_office

http://www.xnxx.com/video6076317/bathroom_blowjob_and_hardcore_sex


----------



## mydrugbuddy

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> Hell, seems like it might be a real interesting book. I've always enjoyed hearing women's fantasies.



Same, someone once left a copy of the "For Women" porn mag on the roof of a car as i was walking past. I nabbed it and stashed it. It was very much an eye opener, i never knew about the sitting on guys forheads thing for a start. Though the guys might not want o keep their eyes open for that. 

I gather mens thighs can do it for some women, i was at one party where one girl was so disinhibted (dunno what she'd taken) she just straddled some guys thigh and got off on his thigh infront of a room full of people. The guy in question was embarrased as fuck, gutted she didnt chose me, i dont think id have been embarrassed, id probably have got off on it too. 8)


----------



## mydrugbuddy

stoopidlies said:


> That's why I like amateur stuff like filmed on a phone shit, no bloody fake moaning.



That really is annoying. Does the woman really need to fake an orgasm when a guy has just jizzed on her tits or something? It must be done for the viewers sake, in the belief that it turns them on, i cant imagine that even the most clueless male porn star would expect a woman to have an orgasm by cumming on her tits. 8(


----------



## kingme

i prefer the ones where the girls orgasm when swapping semen. i mean, its only natural isnt it?


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

mydrugbuddy said:


> Same, someone once left a copy of the "For Women" porn mag on the roof of a car as i was walking past. I nabbed it and stashed it. It was very much an eye opener, i never knew about the sitting on guys forheads thing for a start. Though the guys might not want o keep their eyes open for that.
> 
> I gather mens thighs can do it for some women, i was at one party where one girl was so disinhibted (dunno what she'd taken) she just straddled some guys thigh and got off on his thigh infront of a room full of people. The guy in question was embarrased as fuck, gutted she didnt chose me, i dont think id have been embarrassed, id probably have got off on it too. 8)


Haha. When you started talking about the chick straddling some guys thigh, all I could think about was that scene in Super Bad. Sounds like you were at one hell of a party though.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

AcidDrumAndBass said:


> Haha. When you started talking about the chick straddling some guys thigh, all I could think about was that scene in Super Bad. Sounds like you were at one hell of a party though.



Not seen Super Bad, but this was Sunderland. Things were wild up there. Though that event was by far the most interesting thing to happen at the party, i had spoken to that girl earlier on in the night saying that i was gonna leave, she aksed me not to leave, so i spent the rest of the evening trying to find her again, and there she was in the main room straddling some other guys thigh. She was a bit embarrased after that, after having realised what she'd done infront of everybody she wasnt very talkative afterwards.


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

mydrugbuddy said:


> Not seen Super Bad, but this was Sunderland. Things were wild up there. Though that event was by far the most interesting thing to happen at the party, i had spoken to that girl earlier on in the night saying that i was gonna leave, she aksed me not to leave, so i spent the rest of the evening trying to find her again, and there she was in the main room straddling some other guys thigh. She was a bit embarrased after that, after having realised what she'd done infront of everybody she wasnt very talkative afterwards.


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e3S0h3yzueE
That's the scene I'm talking about haha. I'm willing to bet if you could've found her again it would've been your thigh she used. I can also imagine her being pretty embarrassed after she realized what she had done in front of everyone. Shit happens though. Laugh it off & keep going.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

wow, that woman in that clip is burning up. 

Sadly (or perhaps just as well, particularly for the girl in Sunderland) this happened well before the time it was common for almost everyone to have phones capable of discreetly filming everything. Pretty sure that clip, if it existed, would have got a lot views. If i did have one of those phones at the time, tbh i probably would have receorded the scene, though i would not have uploaded it anywhere. Poor girl would have been mortified.


----------



## kingme

Frankly i much prefer the old fashion memory and hearsay to this newfangled everything on record forever online world. Think we re losing a bit of soul.
Heck i used to like skin magazines before there was easy accesible porn. Now i can google up all sorts of fetishes without problems. 
Does google now, the service that guesses what you need , also cater to porn?... Hmmm


----------



## mydrugbuddy

The problem with old fashioned memory is that it degrades, at least ime, following 3 years of benzo abuse. I cant even remember what that chick looked like now, only that she was very petite, black hair, tight jeans, kind of exotic looking. I didn't know that women could get so horny that they could climax without taking any clothes off until that night. 8) It wasnt until after that, that i started hearing tales about washing machine abuse and motorbike engines throbbing between their legs. :D


----------



## AcidDrumAndBass

I know a girl who's step mom would ride the stick shift in her car with the motor running. I thought that was pretty intense.


----------



## kingme

Sounds to me like your memories are well in place... 
Men can get off with vibrations too you know


----------



## ScotchMist

kingme said:


> Sounds to me like your memories are well in place...
> Men can get off with vibrations too you know


Didnt the Beach Boys write a song about it?


----------



## Chatative

Thought I'd drudge this up again...



Ceres said:


> http://imgur.com/a/ynkv8



Here it is in video format, might be a few missing:

*Pornstars Without Makeup! 'Updated-2014'' (Must See)*

Amazing how much make up can change some of those pornstars... a fair few are actually better looking without the make up. Shocking to see the change in some though, like:

Anikka Albrite


----------



## Eveleivibe

She looks prettier in the second pic. 

Evey


----------



## stoopidlies

Obviousness stated.


----------



## Raasyvibe

Chatative said:


> Thought I'd drudge this up again...
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in video format, might be a few missing:
> 
> *Pornstars Without Makeup! 'Updated-2014'' (Must See)*
> 
> Amazing how much make up can change some of those pornstars... a fair few are actually better looking without the make up. Shocking to see the change in some though, like:
> 
> Anikka Albrite




Yeah, it's a well known fact that most models and porn stars are mingers with low self-esteem who plaster tons of make up and photo-shop so that they can feel a little bit better about themselves,


Sorry if im not wording this too empathetically; busy day.


lived with a "_professional model_" once myself, saw her without make-up once. All I will say is


*NSFW*: 




AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH






edit, more lolz:


*NSFW*:


----------



## Eveleivibe

LoL

Can't stand make up myself. That's probably why I like someone in the morg lol. 

Can't stand the bloody stuff myself. My mam tried getting me to wear it year back i ran upstairs n washed it all off. 

No disrespect to Amercans but why is it every American I see is plastered with the stuff? 

Raasy - that first one with the red hair looks stunning. Who are the others? 

Evey


----------



## kingme

Star Wars XXX












and of course wookie porn


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Chatative said:


> Amazing how much make up can change some of those pornstars... a fair few are actually better looking without the make up. Shocking to see the change in some though, like:
> 
> Anikka Albrite



Apart from having a few complexion issues i think she actually lookd better in the pic on the left. I much prefer 'the natutal look' on women over being plastered with make up, and expsnsive lloking "galmour" hair doos. Doesnt do much for me. In a dream secario if i was able to befreind either woman wih a view to having a possible rlationship, I'd choose Lefty, she has nothing that a weeks tretment of clearasil and good diet coulnt fix, and you can clearly see the real person in that pic, as opposes to the entirely fake and unatural look sported in 'Righty'. id just want to know what she looked like underneath all the make-up.

Plenty of room for the air to circulate here, helping her to feel cool if it's hot day





Its becoming increasing common to see 'shop-girls' dressed like this in Manchester 'fashion outlets'. It can make concentrating on why you went to the shop in the firts place pretty difficult sometimes. Again i think that partially or at least semi-covered breasts can be more sexy than being completely bare chested, in the same way as arses. Or is it jsut me thi time?  I just found the other day that theres a whole TUMBLR website devoted to one breast being revealed whilst the other remains covered. All quite odd, and a bit fetishistic, but once again that kind of thing can be more interesting and arousing than full on naked breasts. If and when i next get a girlfriend she'll probably dump me if i start asking her to keep moreof her clothes on during sex. "What, dont you like my body?" is the offended reponse i can predict.


----------



## HouseFever

Why hasn't Jacqueline Jossa done porn yet?


----------



## Eveleivibe

Clearasil is ace!  

I was more looking at her hair to be honest. Its nicer in the second pic. 

Evey


----------



## Chatative

mydrugbuddy said:


> Apart from having a few complexion issues i think she actually lookd better in the pic on the left. I much prefer 'the natutal look' on women over being plastered with make up, and expsnsive lloking "galmour" hair doos. Doesnt do much for me. In a dream secario if i was able to befreind either woman wih a view to having a possible rlationship, I'd choose Lefty, she has nothing that a weeks tretment of clearasil and good diet coulnt fix, and you can clearly see the real person in that pic, as opposes to the entirely fake and unatural look sported in 'Righty'. id just want to know what she looked like underneath all the make-up.



Yeah, I'm sure fixing her diet up & using some Clearasil would do wonders for her... with a little make up, rather than excessive... she'd look fine. Plus, we're not showing the best parts anyway... 

*edit* for parts, this is the porn thread after all... I think she has put on some weight, in a good sense since that make up photo:





> Plenty of room for the air to circulate here, helping her to feel cool if it's hot day.



Christ, that's some distracting cleavage there. Until your tumblr remark I did have to wonder if you were taking snaps surreptitiously whilst _'sending a text'_. I've never spotted such loose dressing outwith the likes of girls dressed for nights out. I do think that the climate here has something to do with it... all the good looking girls seem to appear in the hot weather.


----------



## AcidOctopus

It's crazy how enough makeup will make you look like a completely different person.


----------



## kingme




----------



## kingme




----------



## swampdragon

You are the master of the animated gif, kingme. Nice!



AcidOctopus said:


> It's crazy how enough makeup will make you look like a completely different person.


I know.. Hrm, I totally need to improve my makeup skillz.


----------



## kingme

i wonder if porn stars get to teach makeup when they retire...
im not talking facials only...


----------



## kingme

Good Morning!


----------



## Chatative

I put this in the random GIF thread a few months ago but it's probably more suited here... ever wonder how porn stars keep in shape when they aren't having sex...?


----------



## kingme

what do you mean?
when are porn stars ever not having sex?

looks like a good workout...


----------



## kingme




----------



## Hedonistica

Chatative said:


> Thought I'd drudge this up again...
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in video format, might be a few missing:
> 
> *Pornstars Without Makeup! 'Updated-2014'' (Must See)*
> 
> Amazing how much make up can change some of those pornstars... a fair few are actually better looking without the make up. Shocking to see the change in some though, like:
> 
> Anikka Albrite





mydrugbuddy said:


> Apart from having a few complexion issues i think she actually lookd better in the pic on the left. I much prefer 'the natutal look' on women over being plastered with make up, and expsnsive lloking "galmour" hair doos. Doesnt do much for me. In a dream secario if i was able to befreind either woman wih a view to having a possible rlationship, I'd choose Lefty, she has nothing that a weeks tretment of clearasil and good diet coulnt fix, and you can clearly see the real person in that pic, as opposes to the entirely fake and unatural look sported in 'Righty'. id just want to know what she looked like underneath all the make-up.



Agree with you on this, I mainly prefer the "without" pics, I want to have sex with a woman not a fucking doll (punnage intended!)


----------



## kingme

I still think an extra glowring is missing...


----------



## kingme




----------



## Hedonistica

kingme said:


>



Nice!


----------



## kingme

this is weird. seriously

*NSFW*:


----------



## baggerr

I like the compilations anal


----------



## kingme

baggerr said:


> I like the compilations anal



word bro.


----------



## kingme




----------



## AcidOctopus

Gotta love an oiled up ass. So fucking sexy.


----------



## kingme

not really porn but cant really fault this for that ...


----------



## AcidOctopus

The chick in that pic is definitely fine as fuck. I've always been more into thicker women though. Absolutely love a woman with some curves.


----------



## Chatative

Let's have some artistic porn:


----------



## kingme

Does this count as art?


----------



## kingme




----------



## mydrugbuddy




----------



## kingme

Pollock would be proud.
also extra points for the look of the halfface in the back.

And since we re on the subject of art, arent those nipples oddly coloured? Too skin toned?


----------



## AcidOctopus

^Agreed. Her nipples are way to close to the color of her skin. Almost thought she didn't have any.


----------



## Albion

kingme said:


> this is weird. seriously
> 
> *NSFW*:



Still hot. Creatively.


----------



## kingme

And one for nipple appreciation. ..


----------



## mydrugbuddy

kingme said:


> Pollock would be proud.
> also extra points for the look of the halfface in the back.
> 
> And since we re on the subject of art, arent those nipples oddly coloured? Too skin toned?



yeah lol, its almost as if the 'jizz' was painted on with a brush isnt it. Infact i tend to think it probably was.


----------



## kingme

mydrugbuddy said:


> yeah lol, its almost as if the 'jizz' was painted on with a brush isnt it. Infact i tend to think it probably was.



Doubt they splurged on a brush though
and what is "wrong" with porn?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

kingme said:


> Doubt they splurged on a brush though



narh they probably used whipped cream or yoghurt.


----------



## AcidOctopus

King posts some fucking amazing GIFS.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Bob Funkhouse said:


> I don't know King about the "wrongness"....I suppose there's so much porn out there that doesn't look like the "stars" (especially women) are enjoying it- which IMO should be the point. And also the cliche of desperate porn star who is only doing it to feed addiction and cliche of sexually abused child who knows no better than to find approval or validation through sex. Sorry
> 
> Uh sorry to bring a downer here and yeah I know realistically it's just sex n stuff. Carry on



i dont know about the rightness or wrongness of the whole sex industry tbh, i sometimes wonder who is actually being exploited, whether its the models or the punters, and im not sure if this is the right thread to be discussing it in anyway. Im sure some of the young women involved are probably in a desperate plight, but im equally sure that some of them know that its an easy way to cash in, big time, on the attractiveness they had the good fortune to inherit. Whilst they can earn big bucks as their attractiveness blooms, i used to have a friend who kept banging on about "ethical porn"; it was important to him that his porn looked like the girls/women were genuinely enjoying the experience, or atleast capable of acting as if they were. 

Im aware there is a much darker side to the whole thing that gets off on degrading and humiliiating women, and men for that matter. Its a starnge business, and i havent got any answers. If i was a strong minded and attractive 18-35 year old woman i have no idea if I'd willingly and freely enter the industry if other sources of income were hard to come by, and the chance of relatively easy (depending on your outlook) big money to be made in many cases just by modelling, no actual "acting" or being degraded required in many cases. 

I mean look at the big names in 'soft porn' who were around when i first got on the internet in 2002; Tiffany Teen, Emily18 (funny how she was 18 for about 7 years), etc they looked to be completely at ease, comfortable and happy with their modelling jobs, basically wearing different outfits and going through various stages of disrobing. They seemed to be completely in charge and set their own limits on exacltly how explicit they would or wouldnt go, i dont think either of them did full frontal nudes, i think maybe a part of the reason for their huge success was that they remained completely 'soft-core', (at least during the time frame that i viewed their sites) more titilation than anything more explicit, but their websites were massive and they must have made a fortune. 

What were their alternatives? Probably waitressing, serving behind a till register or bar work? Thats not intended as a sexist comment, males of the same class probably didnt have many more oppurtunties than them.


----------



## kingme

mydrugbuddy said:


> What were their alternatives? Probably waitressing, serving behind a till register or bar work? Thats not intended as a sexist comment, males of the same class probably didnt have many more oppurtunties than them.


i dont think id even have as many really. i mean this is one of the things that really favors the female gender. I dont mean precisely porn, but the modelling too. By far males will pay for anything female related media, whereas not the same can be said about male modelling.


----------



## Urbain

Less debate, more gifs.


----------



## Chatative

Agreed....


----------



## kingme

Ye pervs


----------



## kingme




----------



## jackie jones

Misha Cross, imo.


----------



## kingme

Do you seek porn with actresses that resemble real life people you know?


----------



## kingme

and the aplty named gif: dat ass


----------



## kingme




----------



## ct-boi

So who's fueling their wankathons with ethylphenidate?
 How do you go about dosing, amounts?
Any good legal substitutes? Not interested in ilegals anymore

I did 100mg eph up each nostril (tolerance) with 2mg etizolam before hand - pretty decent and you can keep dosing away. Psychosis can come quick at that dose though. Eph and MPA is about it I guess? Not into psychs for this haha, tried with AMT and i wad more interested in the streaming colours and breathing walls.

Might combo small amount of MPA with EPH or just do an oral dose as well as the lines of eph so it should creep up slowly and peak nicely.


----------



## kingme

Tonight's topic: threesomes. 

Mmf vs ffm











Vs


----------



## broncos_rgp

Youjizz.com. The shit fellas.


----------



## broncos_rgp

Yes sir. Nina Mercedes looks/resembles my bitch. BIG TIME!!!


----------



## broncos_rgp

I can do this position all day and night. Too fuckin bad for me. My bitch. The one who looks like Nina Mercedes. Doesnt well. Let's just say she needs to be more fuckin freaky!!!


----------



## kingme

All about her


----------



## Cruffatin

ct-boi said:


> So who's fueling their wankathons with ethylphenidate?
> How do you go about dosing, amounts?
> Any good legal substitutes? Not interested in ilegals anymore
> 
> I did 100mg eph up each nostril (tolerance) with 2mg etizolam before hand - pretty decent and you can keep dosing away. Psychosis can come quick at that dose though. Eph and MPA is about it I guess? Not into psychs for this haha, tried with AMT and i wad more interested in the streaming colours and breathing walls.
> 
> Might combo small amount of MPA with EPH or just do an oral dose as well as the lines of eph so it should creep up slowly and peak nicely.



what's ethylphenidate? sniffing poppers can be pretty fun while wanking. one time when i had a load of nos in and i managed to start a balloon in time for my big finish. i think the asphyxiation from recycled balloon air helped but that was the best orgasm iv ever had.


----------



## Sprout

News just in: porn is fucking hilarious while tripping.


----------



## kingme

SproutOnSmack said:


> News just in: porn is fucking hilarious while tripping.



hilarious or a bit disturbing.
you get to see wild reptilian sex.


----------



## Sprout

You forgot the aliens...


----------



## Sprout

Actually; it's now rather horrifying - shrieking skulls and other, less sexy iterations.


----------



## kingme

just keep going, spraying rainbows is still fantastic, even if with invading alien virtual maidens

nsfw, not safe for trips
*NSFW*:


----------



## jspun

One word.....

Methamphetamine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For porn and wanking nothing better.


----------



## SummerSerenade

^ 100% agree, crystal meth is the most horny drug I've tried by far. Porn is good, actual sex is 1000x better, only done it once on a reasonably small dose of meth but it was pretty amazing. Definitely not something I'd be against trying again on a bigger amount that's for sure.

Think it's the perfect sex drug from my limited experience so far, especially for girls. Mad horniness, almost compete lack of inhibitions, endless stamina... only thing I've noticed is it takes agesss to orgasm on it but that's not exactly a problem  Plus it makes it super intense so worth the effort so to speak. 

Not that I'm recommending meth of course. Sex is amazing enough anyway


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Not tried meth yet, but my gf reckons that for totally intense girly pleasure, 3fpm takes a lot of beating.


----------



## mister

<iframe frameborder='0' height='540' width='100%' src='http://min.us/mJgTuLhqn/6e'></iframe>


----------



## GodandLove

Oh WOW, Where has this thread been?


Okay boyz

Check out the Sissy Sluts deluxe set 























Daddy be HARD as a ROCK!


----------



## Sprout

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Not tried meth yet, but my gf reckons that for totally intense girly pleasure, 3fpm takes a lot of beating.



'A lot of beating', you say?


----------



## GodandLove

These Bois be makin Daddy hard N shit.
























Daddy needs a sissy cunt boi.


----------



## Bearlove

Grrr


----------



## mister

Whats peoples views on facials? a lot of women think its about power but I just think its a bit dirty and sexy.


----------



## koneko

mister said:


> Whats peoples views on facials? a lot of women think its about power but I just think its a bit dirty and sexy.



I like a facial on my specs it hurts if goes in your eye. Quite like rubbing it into my boob and belly :D  Yeh its dirty %)

Much prefer it deep in my cunt mind, like nature indented


----------



## Chatative

Bwhaha, that reminds me of a time one of my ex's was giving me head & I spurted in her eye by mistake... I just laughed. Even she though it was a bit amusing....


----------



## koneko

Chatative said:


> Bwhaha, that reminds me of a time one of my ex's was giving me head & I spurted in her eye by mistake... I just laughed. Even she though it was a bit amusing....



It fucking hurts like acid in the eye 

I'd have thought you' be too  nice to do that chatty


----------



## ponch

'By mistake'


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

I think I might be the only straight man on earth whom does not get turned on by porn? Its the whole dead eyed ,dramatic, forced soulless shit that does nothing for me. That's not the case in real life though, I once spunked my gown when a female nurse bent over in front of me and I caught a glimpse.


----------



## Urbain

kate said:


> I like a facial on my specs it hurts if goes in your eye. Quite like rubbing it into my boob and belly :D  Yeh its dirty %)
> 
> Much prefer it deep in my cunt mind, like nature indented



Kate! 

Blimey..


----------



## GodandLove

NOTHING tastes sweeter than SISSY CUM!


----------



## LosBlancos

GodandLove what's the name of her in the first gif? I need some fapping material.


----------



## kingme

In the by mistake category, a long time ago a gf was giving me head and asked me to cum in her mouth.. surprisingly it was a LOT and quite powerfully propelled and caught her by surprise as well. 
Goo out her nose... funny and a bit embarrasing.
the makings of good sex


----------



## Bearlove

mister said:


> Whats peoples views on facials?



If your simply wanking off onto the face - pretty much meaningless (IMHO).   If however, your straddling your partners face, they have their tongue in your ass and you happen to cum on their face then that is a different matter


----------



## koneko

Urbain said:


> Kate!
> 
> Blimey..



But you're in this thread too naughty boy!

What can I say I was on drugs at the time 8)....


----------



## Sprout

I second Urbain...
Dayum!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Just ordered some more 3fpm for tomorrow.... Looking forward to another sex & porn fest


----------



## Sadie

kingme said:


> In the by mistake category, a long time ago a gf was giving me head and asked me to cum in her mouth.. surprisingly it was a LOT and quite powerfully propelled and caught her by surprise as well.
> Goo out her nose... funny and a bit embarrasing.
> the makings of good sex



I laughed a little too loudly when reading this!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Urbain

Well, while we're on the subject of embarrassing sexual stories, My lady likes a bit of slapping in the face.

Unfortunately though, my aim in the dark wasn't as good as during the day, and during one session of particularly drunken sexy time, I ended up hitting the poor girl with the side of my open hand. At which point she momenterily conked out. All the while I hadn't realised, until She didn't respond when I said something, and then she came too, rather sheepish, and certainly red raced.

Cry about a million "are you okay?" From me, before trying desperately to get us both back in the mood.

I think we sacked it in the end and went to raid the fridge.

Whoops.


----------



## kingme

Urbain said:


> Well, while we're on the subject of embarrassing sexual stories, My lady likes a bit of slapping in the face.
> 
> Unfortunately though, my aim in the dark wasn't as good as during the day, and during one session of particularly drunken sexy time, I ended up hitting the poor girl with the side of my open hand. At which point she momenterily conked out. All the while I hadn't realised, until She didn't respond when I said something, and then she came too, rather sheepish, and certainly red raced.
> 
> Cry about a million "are you okay?" From me, before trying desperately to get us both back in the mood.
> 
> I think we sacked it in the end and went to raid the fridge.
> 
> Whoops.



so a less romantic version of this?


----------



## Sprout

Urbain said:


> Well, while we're on the subject of embarrassing sexual stories, My lady likes a bit of slapping in the face.
> 
> Unfortunately though, my aim in the dark wasn't as good as during the day, and during one session of particularly drunken sexy time, I ended up hitting the poor girl with the side of my open hand. At which point she momenterily conked out. All the while I hadn't realised, until She didn't respond when I said something, and then she came too, rather sheepish, and certainly red raced.
> 
> Cry about a million "are you okay?" From me, before trying desperately to get us both back in the mood.
> 
> I think we sacked it in the end and went to raid the fridge.
> 
> Whoops.



Switch 'slapping' with spanking and knocking her out with hitting oneself in the dick while 'half in' and you have the tale of how I snapped my cock (I think that was the 3rd time?).

One day I'm sure I'll grace this thread with embarassing sexual tales...


----------



## kingme

Uuuu a dick snap. Fuck man, just reading that makes my balls climb back in my abdomen.

No blood was shed though i hope...


----------



## Wenlock

I've snapped my banjo string and I got a cock ring by the biggest, meatiest guy on the planet. Who casually tells you he's done his own cock over 20 times. All the while my own cock is turning into a miniature sausage on a cocktail stick.. Still, at least I know what it's like for girls who get a heavy period.


----------



## s0laris

Ouch Wenlock!


----------



## Cruffatin

mister said:


> Whats peoples views on facials? a lot of women think its about power but I just think its a bit dirty and sexy.



one lass i knew you had to COAX into doggy...pretty much anything can be construed as a power trip dans le sac


----------



## AcidOctopus

I've known quite a few girls who loved getting facials, and I won't object if that's what she wants.


----------



## kingme

All this talk about faciala... come on peeps, it s all about sharing


----------



## mister

kate said:


> I like a facial on my specs it hurts if goes in your eye. Quite like rubbing it into my boob and belly :D  Yeh its dirty %)
> 
> Much prefer it deep in my cunt mind, like nature indented



My word, I actually got an erection reading that!


----------



## Urbain

kingme said:


> All this talk about faciala... come on peeps, it s all about sharing



That is crazy hot.


----------



## maxalfie

The thought of facials and watching it in pornos always turned me on more than actually doing the deed myself.


----------



## orgasmangel1

casting my very own experiment with mcat right now ! i have been studying the drug and researching/keeping video experiments concentrating on side effects of the drug. this marks the 60th day .Today i experiment the pure need and desire of ' one of the best orgasms you'll ever had'' so i'm giving it a try . currently on other live web forums to get information/tips . as off my other video diarys this will be available to watch  when putting the aparent 'best orgasm ever' to the test! 

ATTENTION ! 
 HAVING THAT SAID I HAVE CURRENTLY SNIFFED A GRAM OF METHADRONE AND I AM SITTING HERE IN THE BATH READY TO PUT MY EXPERIMENT LIVE TO FELLOW SEX ENTHUSIASTS AND DRUG TAKERS  WILL BE STARTING DISCUSSIONS NOW AND LIVE MCAT SHOWERHEAD ORGASM EXPERIMENT WILL START IN THE NEXT 20 MMINS OR SO.
GUYS AND GIRLS !! ANY ADVICE/TECHNIQUES ?


----------



## Wenlock

METHADRONE 

No such thing


----------



## mister

orgasmangel1 said:


> casting my very own experiment with mcat right now ! i have been studying the drug and researching/keeping video experiments concentrating on side effects of the drug. this marks the 60th day .Today i experiment the pure need and desire of ' one of the best orgasms you'll ever had'' so i'm giving it a try . currently on other live web forums to get information/tips . as off my other video diarys this will be available to watch  when putting the aparent 'best orgasm ever' to the test!
> 
> ATTENTION !
> HAVING THAT SAID I HAVE CURRENTLY SNIFFED A GRAM OF METHADRONE AND I AM SITTING HERE IN THE BATH READY TO PUT MY EXPERIMENT LIVE TO FELLOW SEX ENTHUSIASTS AND DRUG TAKERS  WILL BE STARTING DISCUSSIONS NOW AND LIVE MCAT SHOWERHEAD ORGASM EXPERIMENT WILL START IN THE NEXT 20 MMINS OR SO.
> GUYS AND GIRLS !! ANY ADVICE/TECHNIQUES ?



If you're a man, don't look at the pointy end when it goes off or you may end up blind


----------



## mydrugbuddy




----------



## ponch

^Nice!


----------



## kingme




----------



## technohippy

mydrugbuddy said:


>



oh my god

shes asking for it like a train conductors ticket


----------



## ponch

I think MDB should post the full clip for research purposes


----------



## kingme




----------



## Urbain

kingme said:


>



Offft! This I like.


----------



## neversickanymore

neversickanymore said:


> Let's do some meth then fuck
> 
> yep..



Stumbled across dirty act two from these two speeders 

http://motherless.com/g/are_you_high_/429C256


----------



## kingme

threesomes!

fmf?






or mfm?


----------



## kingme

also, fun!


----------



## mister

How do you post gifs and pics on here?


----------



## CopperChloride

what the hell was that spamgirl thing? Looking forward to getting my site running properly so i can wave it at this thread often  (heh, pm me if you want it now but it's held together with gaffer tape and good ideas atm)


----------



## foolsgold

[video]http://www.xnxx.com/video4038889/booby_petite_blonde_tasha_reign_rammed_in_her_whit  e_stockings[/video]


----------



## mydrugbuddy




----------



## mydrugbuddy

ponch said:


> I think MDB should post the full clip for research purposes



I would if i knew where to find it. I just searched Google for handjob GIFS and that one stood out on the page.


----------



## Chatative

Here guys, have some old school Heather Brooke:






If anyone knows anything about deepthroating, it's her! :D


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

mydrugbuddy said:


>



Crikey! When I first saw these gifs I was incredulous - not to mention more than a little envious! However, after studying them long & hard (fnarr fnarr) with the wife, it would appear that it's more a case of 'moo milk' than 'man milk' cascading over those young ladies' faces and bazoomers. If you look closely, you can see that the jizz isn't actually emanating from the japs eye - instead, it appears to be squirting from a hidden nozzle on the underside of the shaft!! Also, the consistency is not gelatinous enough for boner fide spunk (see what I did there?), and the volume is off the scale.

Just thought I'd best put all the chaps' minds at rest that may have suddenly developed feelings of inadequacy...


----------



## mydrugbuddy

yeah it is as fake as fake jizz can be. The way it 'ejaculates' in 'ropes' rather than 'jets' is a bit of a giveaway too.  This is much more obvious on the longer 'cumblastcity' clips that can be found.


----------



## koneko

I like opening this thread so I can chastise myself 

Its gross

Demeaning 

But I just love a bit of bukaka ramen 

%)


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Katia loves that too


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

DrGreenthumb said:


> Katia loves that too



Now THAT'S real jizz...


----------



## neversickanymore

http://www.xnxx.com/video8945829/can_i_cum_down_your_throat_cuminthroat



This girl can certainly suck dick.


----------



## Johnwash51

ILOVETORELAX said:


> www.pornhub.com
> probley the best IMO.



Porn.com is best accoring to the http://www.theporndude.com, as they have arranged site keeping eye on many factors and I somewhat agree with their list.


----------



## kingme




----------



## ClaudePri889

parttime crackhead said:


> fuck it, mugabes taking too long to fire up a porn thread so im gonna beat him too it. i reccomend any1 looking to pull their wire downloads this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't usually go for porn with storylines but these two were surprisingly good.



Already watched it like 15 times and still feels good as 1st time. I remember that my friend recommended it to me and he is a nasty piece of shit!!


----------



## Jackal

[video]http://www.xvideos.com/video992517/creepiest_tentacle_vid_ever_#_tabShare[/video]

Creepiest tentacle video ever, they said. . .


----------



## Sprout

*Modz on point*


----------



## Arnold

Modz on point with finger in his own arse .


----------



## Sprout

Lick it clean bby? Xo


----------



## koneko

Jackal said:


> [video]http://www.xvideos.com/video992517/creepiest_tentacle_vid_ever_#_tabShare[/video]
> 
> Creepiest tentacle video ever, they said. . .



I thought that was shite. Wtf.


----------



## koneko

FFS what a waste of clicky click...


----------



## Sprout

I saw OTW's dick earlier.
I'm not sure what to make of this.


----------



## koneko

Sprout said:


> I saw OTW's dick earlier.
> I'm not sure what to make of this.



Seen that loads, it's boring and not eh my kinda dick 8) (ie: too wee)

Each to their own, he's quite a pretty boy, but not as much as tempterss as yourself, least you have a personality and charisma


----------



## Sprout

The compliments are appreciated but I did notice 'temptress' - you calling me a lady? 

Are not 'personality' and 'charisma' intertwined?
One who expresses a personality is inherently charismatic, no?


----------



## koneko

Sprout said:


> The compliments are appreciated but I did notice 'temptress' - you calling me a lady?
> 
> Are not 'personality' and 'charisma' intertwined?
> One who expresses a personality is inherently charismatic, no?



Definitely not in my experience Sprout. Personality and charisma are completely different things. 

I've met plenty, as part of my work. Those who are charismatics can have shite personalities and vice versa. Meeting someone with a both is novel, special. Especially budding ones and people who don't know it. Part of my work (the political bit) is to discover and this sounds awful - "groom" charismatic types...some of them are such wankers. I adore it when I meet a person who naturally has these traits, but mostly they have one or the other  

I'm look for charismatic types. 

Charisma is very unique / niche. Not often liked, think Steve Jobs. Charismatic types are leaders, innovators, awkward, quirky ... They don't give a fuck beyond their passions. 

And I'm not talking sexual ones, I'm talking economic ones 



How to kill the porn thread in one post eh  Just call me Arney.


----------



## Treacle

www.eporner.com Can't beat free 1080p HD porn!


----------



## Sadie

I actually just got the boak! And I'm a pretty durty lass!


----------



## Sadie

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Now THAT'S real jizz...



This is what gave me the boak! REALLY FUBAR! REALLY! I kinda wanna slap you! 

Why would you give a girl with the lurgy the boak!

Okay, I'm sorry we'll blame the lurgy.. wasn't you Fubar. 


THIS 

WHY!!! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Soz Sadie, jus' sayin', that's all... 


Edit: if there REALLY was a God, wouldn't you expect spunk to actually taste nice?


----------



## Jackal

Great bush and knockers on this waif


----------



## kingme




----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

kingme said:


>



Oh, dear...

(I think I've just made a mess...)


----------



## kingme




----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

kingme said:


>



Look, just go away, please. I'm a happily married man..


----------



## kingme

this would also be a good wife


----------



## ThatcherNap

Been doing too much 3fpm recently, so firstly no porn I could ethically look at is extreme enough and second I cum buckets but totally flaccid. Starting my break tomorrow, my girlfriend is wondering why I keep insist on eating her out


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I guess this is more erotica than porn. Ive had a thing for gothic females every since i first cast my eyes on one, and Deviantart is rammed with goths and fetishes, w/e your fetish you'll find it there, if it's legal at least, and always most artistically photographed too. Makes a change from handjob gifs i guess.   8(

All the DA stuff was d/l on a pre-ban meph session, ive barely even looked at it since, honestly, but at the time it was giving me a huge lump at the back of my throat, if not anywhere else.



















































I love that last pic. The un-posed and genuine look of "WTF?" on the bystanders face in the foreground tops it off brilliantly.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

All the same person, really enjoy her work


----------



## Bearlove




----------



## koneko

^
You're spoiling us, Ms Bear :D


*NSFW*:


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Ooooh, I'm coming over all funny with looking at this thread! 

Wankathon at the ready.


----------



## cubecircle

Can't decide whether I prefer Bearlove's pic post or PetalToTheMetal's. Both doing the kob. *fap fap fap...


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

A reccomendation for you:


----------



## cubecircle

SquidInSunglasses said:


> A reccomendation for you:



So very true.

*I meant "job" of course, not "kob". Fuck knows what a kob is.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

cubecircle said:


> So very true.
> 
> *I meant "job" of course, not "kob". Fuck knows what a kob is.



Particularly racist corn?


----------



## cubecircle

Bwahahahahaha:D


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Fucking hell! I have an issue...

So, I'm having a 3F sesh this evening and my vibrator is broken (overuse?) and my new one which I have ordered doesn't arrive until tomorrow. 

I was hoping it would turn up today but alas it has not! 

I'm in a predicament now. How can I have a wankathon without my beloved Mr V. Arghhh.

#firstworldproblems.


----------



## Itsgoneundertheboa

MilzyWilzy said:


> Fucking hell! I have an issue...
> 
> So, I'm having a 3F sesh this evening and my vibrator is broken (overuse?) and my new one which I have ordered doesn't arrive until tomorrow.
> 
> I was hoping it would turn up today but alas it has not!
> 
> I'm in a predicament now. How can I have a wankathon without my beloved Mr V. Arghhh.
> 
> #firstworldproblems.



If you got a lady razor which vibrates and your good with two hands then just put it against your clit and give urself a good Rodger with the broken dildo. 

BUT take the razor head off first!!!


----------



## MilzyWilzy

I have nothing which vibrates unfortunately! 

Looks like I'll have to use my fingeroos and imagine FUBAR naked, covered in Nutella, whilst Sprout smashes his back doors in.


----------



## ponch

Sit on the washing machine


----------



## consumer

MilzyWilzy said:


> Fucking hell! I have an issue...
> 
> So, I'm having a 3F sesh this evening and my vibrator is broken (overuse?) and my new one which I have ordered doesn't arrive until tomorrow.
> 
> I was hoping it would turn up today but alas it has not!
> 
> I'm in a predicament now. How can I have a wankathon without my beloved Mr V. Arghhh.
> 
> #firstworldproblems.


Call FUBAR. He has an assortment of sex toys ranging from the Cuntpuncher 5000 to battery powered watermelons. He also gives a free demonstrations.


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

MilzyWilzy said:


> I have nothing which vibrates unfortunately!
> 
> Looks like I'll have to use my fingeroos and imagine FUBAR naked, covered in Nutella, whilst Sprout smashes his back doors in.



Not even a phone? I'm sure there's an app for exactly this purpose.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Ooooh, you might be on to something with an app. I'll have a look!


----------



## SquidInSunglasses

MilzyWilzy said:


> Ooooh, you might be on to something with an app. I'll have a look!



Just make sure you wrap in in a condom or bag, that'd be a hell of an embarassing reason to get your phone replaced ; )


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

SquidInSunglasses said:


> Not even a phone? I'm sure there's an app for exactly this purpose.



Joking aside, I used to work for a mobile phone company and had to test samples of new products. One sample was a vibrator that was  powered by your phone and could be programmed any way you like. Unfortunately, being a piece of cheap Chinese crap, it failed as soon as I plugged it in!!

Anyway Milz, gimme yer address and I'll happily pop round with the wife's rabbit (I promise to wipe it first)...


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Oh no, please don't wipe it FUBS.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

MilzyWilzy said:


> Oh no, please don't wipe it FUBS.



OK, but just let him finish his carrots and lettuce first...


----------



## Sprout

I finally caved and opened this thread mid-stimslutting.... oh no.....


----------



## Don Luigi

How many tabs have you piled up since making that post?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I wank to porn, me...

(Yay, 10. Get in... )


----------



## Tinker55

My phone vibrates for txt messages-my office wonders why I am always smiling....


----------



## Jackal

http://www.xvideos.com/video5770630/nhieu_long_qua#_tabComments

This short home porn video contains a number of serious turn ons for me.

1.SEA woman
2. Large breasts
3. Nice coronas.
4. Much pubic hair.
5.!female masturbation.


----------

